# Wie findet ihr tauren palas?:)



## Cyklan No.1 (5. Oktober 2009)

also der threadname is ja klar ich wollt nur mal vorher sagen das des mein erster thread ist ich musste auch erst suchen wie das geht hehe bin noch net lange angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HORDE ftw


----------



## lebrown (5. Oktober 2009)

hey 
ich finds pers. einfach nur missraten weil es überhaupt nicht passt eben so wie Undead jäger ... wer je undead gespielt hat und auch mit einer armbrust bogen etc geschossen hat sollte das verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind aber nicht nur sachen auf seiten der horde die mir nicht gefallen ..gleiches gilt für die allianz!

crowse 


----





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starkwurst (5. Oktober 2009)

ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht


----------



## Rio91 (5. Oktober 2009)

So viel ich weiss sind Kühe in Indien auch heilig warum auch nicht in WoW :I


----------



## Aratos (5. Oktober 2009)

Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn dir plötzlich eine heilige "Kuh" entgegengelaufen käme?^^


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (5. Oktober 2009)

richtig cool find ich ne heilge kuh^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (5. Oktober 2009)

In Indien sind doch die Kühe heilig oder nicht?


----------



## juri94 (5. Oktober 2009)

Loretechnisch ein No-Go! Aber da mit Cataclysm die Rassen ihre Prinzipien "verraten" um zu überleben finde ich das in Ordnung. Nachtelfen Mage find ich pervers, weil die Magie (Arkan)HASSEN! Tauren kennen sie nur nicht^^
Undead Hunter ist auch Ok, weil sie ja Als Menschen Jäger sein können, dann kommt die Seuche und BÄMM.... UD Hunter is born.


----------



## Nesh (5. Oktober 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht



Und wieder einer von denen, die bei der "Ultra-evil-unfair-bösen" Horde sind. Woher kommt eigentlich der aberwitzige Fehlglauben, die Horde wäre böse?^^


----------



## Kief (5. Oktober 2009)

Egal :S


----------



## Aratos (5. Oktober 2009)

Die "World of Warcraft" IST aber nicht Indien!!!11elf

PS: Ich mag Tauren









...am liebsten medium!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majo81 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wird mit Sicherheit ein gewöhnungsbedürftiger Anblick,aber ändern kann man eh nix mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich zu meinem teil finde tauren palas richtig cool und da steht auch ein taure bei der argentum dämmerung da in den pestländern und da kann der das gelernt haben und das den anderen tauren beigebracht BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rio91 (5. Oktober 2009)

juri94 schrieb:


> Loretechnisch ein No-Go! Aber da mit Cataclysm die Rassen ihre Prinzipien "verraten" um zu überleben finde ich das in Ordnung. Nachtelfen Mage find ich pervers, weil die Magie (Arkan)HASSEN! Tauren kennen sie nur nicht^^
> Undead Hunter ist auch Ok, weil sie ja Als Menschen Jäger sein können, dann kommt die Seuche und BÄMM.... UD Hunter is born.



Nachtelfen Druiden können Mondfeuer so viel ich weiss ist das ein Arkanzauber^^


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (5. Oktober 2009)

Tauren palas ftw ! Halte mir 2 plätze frei 1 für nen Worgen Dudu und 1 für nen Tauren pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja das ist mein ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sösebär (5. Oktober 2009)

Tauren Paladine passen nicht wirklich, schließlich sagt Blizaard die Blutelfen bringen es ihnen bei ?!? Die Blutelfen benutzen das Licht und unterwerfen es sich, die Tauren würden aber nie etwas unter sich Zwingen (Außer Gnome vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Also passt das nicht wirklich das ihnen gerade eines der Herrischsten und Machthungrigsten Völker zeigen wie man das Licht bedient ;D


----------



## sösebär (5. Oktober 2009)

Rio91 schrieb:


> Nachtelfen Druiden können Mondfeuer so viel ich weiss ist das ein Arkanzauber^^


 Die hassen die Arkane Magie ja nur wegen ihrer Vergangenheit und der Brennenden Legion, sind aber Meister in ihrer Beherrschung. Ich denke Druiden benutzen es weil sie nicht so Machthungrig wie die Hochwohlgebohrenen bzw. Blutelfen sind oder ist en fehler von Blizzard ;D


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (5. Oktober 2009)

sösebär schrieb:


> Tauren Paladine passen nicht wirklich, schließlich sagt Blizaard *die Blutelfen bringen es ihnen bei* ?!? Die Blutelfen benutzen das Licht und unterwerfen es sich, die Tauren würden aber nie etwas unter sich Zwingen (Außer Gnome vielleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Quelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sösebär (5. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ich meine das hätten sie im Buffedcast mal gesagt aber ich weiß es nicht mehr, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das es so war.


----------



## Xarithas (5. Oktober 2009)

Also erstens:
Mondfeuer zählt zur Kategorie der Naturzauber (Gleichgewichtsbaum und so... klingelt da was?), nicht zu der der Arkanzauber.

BtT.: Wie findet ihr Zwergenschamanen? Passt doch eigentlich, Erdverbundenheit und sowas. Da die Allianz nun 2 Rassen hat, die Schamanen ausbilden können, braucht auch die Horde ein zweites Volk, das Paladine hat. Und jetzt denkt mal scharf nach: Welches Volk auf Hordenseite ist am ehesten friedlich?
Viele schreien jetzt: UNTOTE!!!111 Aber seid bitte ernst.
Orcs? Ja sicher, die wollten ja niiieee Krieg führen.
Trolle? Sicher, die allerliebsten.
Goblins? Die sind nur technikbesessen, nix mit Natur/Friede usw.

Also finde ich, dass die Tauren noch am ehesten passen.


----------



## Mograin (5. Oktober 2009)

ich findes einfach nur schlecht zwergenshaman geht ja noch die könnte es ja von den wildhammer klan lehren aber tauren paladine ist der größt mist seit monströsitäten gegen orc ausgetauscht worden sind


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

zum thema das zwerge schamanen werden können: das is eigentlich selbsstverständlich wenn man sich den wildhammerklan anguckt =O

zu tauren palas:beschäftigt euch mit der neueren geschichte und ihr werdet feststellen das das schon so seine richtigkeit hat...



gott wenn ich mir die umfrage angucke....hätt nich gedacht das hier so viele leute ohne ahnung sind


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

*kopf x tisch hoch 2 = die anzahl der schwachsinnigen threads hier*
Lest Wowwiki, informiert euch im rp forum beim offiforum, lest den Zwerchschamy tread oder verpisst euch^^


----------



## JacobyVII (5. Oktober 2009)

Rio91 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss sind Kühe in Indien auch heilig warum auch nicht in WoW :I



ich würd mir denken : "Sind wir in Indien oder was?"


----------



## Illian1887 (5. Oktober 2009)

da fehlt die Antwort: zum Melken!


----------



## mckayser (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber warum macht Mondfeuer dann Arkanschaden und nicht Naturschaden wie die anderen Spells? Die stehen doch auch im Gleichgewichtsbaum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Ja aber warum macht Mondfeuer dann Arkanschaden und nicht Naturschaden wie die anderen Spells? Die stehen doch auch im Gleichgewichtsbaum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine ahnung wieso es als arkan dargestellt wird...aber es ist ein naturzauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Arkanzauber wurden von Furion verboten und die Hochgeborenen verbannt ( Hochelfen und jetzt Blutelfen). Die Druiden benutzen zwar Arkanzauber aber nicht die selbe Arkanmagie wie die Magier sondern lassen alles im Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Morrisson (5. Oktober 2009)

Hm... beschissenste Klasse im Spiel und beschissenste (Horde-)Rasse des Spiels (Gnome sind noch schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), hier wird Minus mal Minus nicht Plus, ist also meiner Meinung nach (Lore mal ganz außen vor gelassen) so ziemlich der schlimmste Char den man sich machen werden kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Die Arkanzauber wurden von Furion verboten und die Hochgeborenen verbannt ( Hochelfen und jetzt Blutelfen). Die Druiden benutzen zwar Arkanzauber aber nicht die selbe Arkanmagie wie die Magier sondern lassen alles im Gleichgewicht.



es ist ein reiner naturzauber nix anderes


----------



## Eklan (5. Oktober 2009)

Aratos schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn dir plötzlich eine heilige "Kuh" entgegengelaufen käme?^^



Ziemlich cool XD. Was ist wohl besser Blutelf oder Taure ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Iditoten. 
90% derjenigen, die schlecht gevoted haben sind die Aersche, die Rp events stoeren und denken das Rp ein "Oh holder Ritter"-gebrabbel ist.
Alle die sich auskennen, wissen dass Zwerge (Wildhammmer) Schamanen haben, theoretisch einzelne Druiden sogar, und die Taurenpalas Krieger der Erdmutter sind (Sonne ist ihr auge, Mond das Zweite)
Auserdem ist Lore &#8800; Engine (oder wie man das schreibt)
Ein Mensch Pala ist nicht das selbe wie ein Dreanei-Lichtkrieger oder B11 Blutritter.
"Genauso" ist ein Tauren Pala kein Pala im sinne der Menschen, sondern ein schwer gepanzerter Krieger, der die kraefte der Sonne (Licht) benutzt.


Aber was red ich... Naechster post ist entweder ein Intillegenter Kommentar von Lachmann oder ein beschissenes 


> Heilige Kuh xD 11111!!!





> Sc heiss Blizz, lore kaputt





> Lol





> Deine Mudder





> Mondfeuer ist arkan





> Nieder mit Taurenpalas





> Noch schlimmer sind Zergenschamys




```
Raus mit den B11 Palas
```


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Iditoten.
> 90% derjenigen, die schlecht gevoted haben sind die Aersche, die Rp events stoeren und denken das Rp ein "Oh holder Ritter"-gebrabbel ist.
> Alle die sich auskennen, wissen dass Zwerge (Wildhammmer) Schamanen haben, theoretisch einzelne Druiden sogar, und die Taurenpalas Krieger der Erdmutter sind (Sonne ist ihr auge, Mond das Zweite)
> Auserdem ist Lore &#8800; Engine (oder wie man das schreibt)
> ...



all hail to dragon1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke für die zusammenfassung...das erspart mir selbst arbeit


----------



## jls13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> also der threadname is ja klar ich wollt nur mal vorher sagen das des mein erster thread ist ich musste auch erst suchen wie das geht hehe bin noch net lange angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An sich ists mir Käse, aber die ganze Story wird über den Haufen geworfen und das muss nun nicht sein.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich finde das gut

blizzard hat die story erfunden und darf sie frei verändern (oder jemand postet mir ein gesetz das das verbietet^^)
und was daran so schlimm das tauren das licht für sich entdecken??
ist doch blizzards entscheidung^^
außerdem müssen wir von der horde auch mal n paar rassen die palas hinzugefügt werden. die allis haben soweit ich weiß 4 rassen die palas spielen können und wir bisher nur 1 also meckert doch nicht alle^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

> Intellegenter Kommentar von Lachmann


&#8730;


> Sc heiss Blizz, lore kaputt


&#8730;

```
Raus mit den B11 Palas
```
&#8730;
Meine hellseherische macht^^


----------



## Starkwurst (5. Oktober 2009)

Nesh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer von denen, die bei der "Ultra-evil-unfair-bösen" Horde sind. Woher kommt eigentlich der aberwitzige Fehlglauben, die Horde wäre böse?^^



1. spiel ich allianz
2. horde ist nicht böse, sollte aber "anders" sein als allianz
deswegen GEGEN Horde-Palas und Allianz-Shamanen


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> &#8730;
> &#8730;
> Meine hellseherische macht^^



^.^


----------



## Cybereule (5. Oktober 2009)

jls13 schrieb:


> An sich ists mir Käse, aber die ganze Story wird über den Haufen geworfen und das muss nun nicht sein.






dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine hellseherische macht^^



Bingo, ich bin ja einer der Leute, wenn nicht einer der einzigen, die am tag der Wotlkverkündung nicht so blöd wie Holz warn und 30 mal erklärt haben, dass alles logisch ist (Mein Postcounter ist an dem Tag gut gestiegen) =)


----------



## Weissnet (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das is genauso überflüssig wie kacke am Stock xd


----------



## Critalicious (5. Oktober 2009)

Amüsant anzusehen wie einige Member hier mit dem Wort "Lore" nur so um sich schmeißen xD

Bitte Bitte und nochmal Bitte, informiert Euch

Blizzard hat für jede neue Rassen-/Klassenkombination ´ne Erklärung, die selbst den "Lore"-geilsten zufriedenstellen müsste


----------



## Ixidus (5. Oktober 2009)

...heilige kuh!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

wuahaha ich bin fast vor lachen umgekippt, der war so toll jetzt xDDD


----------



## Cybereule (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch amüsant, lese aber gerade den hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127351 . Auch sehr lustig, kann ich empfehlen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. Oktober 2009)

lebrown schrieb:


> ich finds pers. einfach nur missraten weil es überhaupt nicht passt eben so wie Undead jäger ... wer je undead gespielt hat und auch mit einer armbrust bogen etc geschossen hat sollte das v



Also meiner meinung nach sieht undead mit bogen übelst geil aus^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Oktober 2009)

"Loretechnisch" ist gar kein argument... Blizzard gehört die lore und sie können sie weiterentwickeln wie sie es wollen.. und demnach gehört es dann zur Lore, dass kühe heilig werden.

Ihr würdet immernoch in Höhlen sitzen und rohes Rattenfleisch essen wenn die "menschheits-Lore" sich nicht weiterentwickelt hätte..

Da kam niemand auf die Idee "Mh.. aber Feuer konnten wir doch noch nie kontrollieren um Fleisch damit zu braten.. das ist doch gegen die Lore wenn wir jetzt auf einmal ein Lagerfeuer machen können"

oder

"Wir haben Tausende von Jahren in Höhlen gelebt.. es ist einfach gegen die Lore wenn jetzt jemand ankommt und in einem Haus leben möchte.."

aber es gibt ja immer leute die die Zeit anhalten möchten und das bestehende nicht verändern möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So leute wählen dann die CDU und haben Angst vor Computern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TMSIDR (5. Oktober 2009)

frei nach dem motto das kleinere übel akzeptieren...
besser taurenpalas als untote... und besser zwergenshamis als gnomendruiden... zutrauen tu ich blizz in dieser richtung nämlich noch so einiges...
btw freu mich schon auf anzeigen im lfg "heilige kuh sucht gruppe"...


----------



## Leetas (5. Oktober 2009)

Aratos schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn dir plötzlich eine heilige "Kuh" entgegengelaufen käme?^^





Am besten nix, du könntest sie beleidigen!  :> Nicht das sie ihr Gefolge auf dich hetzt.......


----------



## MrUmpi (5. Oktober 2009)

lebrown schrieb:


> hey
> ich finds pers. einfach nur missraten weil es überhaupt nicht passt eben so wie Undead jäger ... wer je undead gespielt hat und auch mit einer armbrust bogen etc geschossen hat sollte das verstehen
> 
> 
> ...


 ähm was die tauren palas angeht stimm ich dir ja zu aber undead hunter passt überhaupt nicht !???
*sylvanas anschau* ääähm was is sylvanas doch gleich für ne klasse? OOOH richtig!!! HUNTER xD


----------



## MrUmpi (5. Oktober 2009)

TMSIDR schrieb:


> frei nach dem motto das kleinere übel akzeptieren...
> besser taurenpalas als untote...



ähm...

1. Undead greater all
2. Untote könnetn "Loretechnisch" eigentlich so ziemlich jede Klasse auf Lager haben weil es nicht nur Untote Menschen gibt sondern auch Untote Hochelfen, Nachtelfen und was weis ich was alles. So Frage: Warum sollten Leute nur weil sie grad untot geworden sind aufhören Palas zu sein? Wenn mich nciht alles täuscht gibt es sogar einen untoten Pala in dieser argentum hütte in den östlichen pestländern^^

sry für doppelpost...


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Weil sie das heilige licht verbennt?
Egal ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist, oder ob dass licht helfen will, licht schadet Untoten IMMER.
Ich glaube, ich erinnere mich sogar an einen der das Licht zur Hilfe rufen SCHAFFTE, aber nicht geheilt, sondern "unabsichtlcih" verbrannt wurde


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Oktober 2009)

dann hams halt jetzt gelernt damit umzugehen.. vielleicht nen höheren Lichtschutzfaktor gewählt oder so..


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

abgesehen davon das das licht untote verbrennt erhört das licht die untoten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal wie sehr die verlassenen oder andere untote es wollen oder auch dran glauben das licht wird UNTOTE NIRMALS ERHÖREN aus dem einfachen grund das der körper der untoten durch böse energien durchzogen ist und das licht sie deswegen als böse sieht...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Oktober 2009)

Und was ist wenn Blizzard nun in die Lore schreibt, dass es nicht mehr so ist, dass ein Teil der Verlassenen sich physisch gewandelt hat etc?

Sagt Ihr dann die Lore ist falsch? aber was schützt ihr dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(die Provokative Art ist gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn Blizzard nun in die Lore schreibt, dass es nicht mehr so ist, dass ein Teil der Verlassenen sich physisch gewandelt hat etc?
> 
> Sagt Ihr dann die Lore ist falsch? aber was schützt ihr dann?
> 
> ...



mhh..gute frage 

als erstes würd ich denken WTF?! GEHTS NOCH?! 
und als zweites würd ich dann denken ach f*ck dann isses jetzt eben so -.-


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. Oktober 2009)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Also erstens:
> Mondfeuer zählt zur Kategorie der Naturzauber (Gleichgewichtsbaum und so... klingelt da was?), nicht zu der der Arkanzauber.
> 
> BtT.: Wie findet ihr Zwergenschamanen? Passt doch eigentlich, Erdverbundenheit und sowas. Da die Allianz nun 2 Rassen hat, die Schamanen ausbilden können, braucht auch die Horde ein zweites Volk, das Paladine hat. Und jetzt denkt mal scharf nach: Welches Volk auf Hordenseite ist am ehesten friedlich?
> ...


Macht Sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyron268 (5. Oktober 2009)

ehm gibt doch auch untote priester, is das nich eigentlich das selbe wie nen untoter pala?
oder gibs da größere unterschiede mit der heiligkeit der zauber usw?


----------



## Zuvo (5. Oktober 2009)

also tauren palas sidn genau so beschweuert wie tauren prister und von gomen pristern udn zwergen schamis muss ich erst gar nicht anfangen das passt alles einfach nicht mehr wirklich zusammen


----------



## djmayman (5. Oktober 2009)

ich finde man soll mit jeder rasse jede klasse spielen können. aber das wird sicher noch kommen. spätestens mit dem übernächsten addon. dann wirds auch nen klassen wechsel geben.


----------



## Er4yzer (5. Oktober 2009)

HEALKÜHE R GOIN 2 TAKE OVER TEH WHOLE W0RLD


----------



## shamypower (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es auch zum Kotzen...Taurenpalas und Zwergenschamanen. Das liegt aber an der Idiotie von Blizzard. Ich verstehe es nicht weil die Horde hat doch eine Rasse, die Paladine sein können und genauso bei den Allies mit Schamanen. Durch solche kleinen Sachen verdirbt Blizzard vielen Spielern den Spielspaß. Spielern, denen noch was an der Geschichte der WoW liegt und auch mal eine Quest ohne Questhelper oder Carbonite schaffen, weil sie einfach mal die Quests lesen. Ich werde mich bald schon mit vielen anderen Spielern ärgern, wenn ich durch Dalaran renne und diese dämlichen Rassen/Klassen combos sehe. Danke Blizzard, sehr gute Idee gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich war der Einstieg der Todesritter schon bitter. Eine Klasse die im Grunde von jeder Klasse was geklaut hat und somit andere Buffs älterer Klassen sinnlos macht (Bespiel Erdstärketotem/Horn des Winters)

Aber zurück zum Thema. Die Tauren sind ein naturverbundenes Volk, welches die Erdenmutter verehrt. Jetzt scheinen sie ja nen zweiten Glauben angenommen zu haben...so ein maßloser Schwachsinn geht mal garnicht.


----------



## Akollos (5. Oktober 2009)

die untoten priester beziehen sich storytechnisch eigentlich auf die shadows
nur gibt es eben die beiden anderen skill trees
aber du hast recht diese heilige licht verbrennt sie auch nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> ehm gibt doch auch untote priester, is das nich eigentlich das selbe wie nen untoter pala?
> oder gibs da größere unterschiede mit der heiligkeit der zauber usw?



die priester der untoten sind keine normalen priester wie die der menschen oder die der zwerge.die priester der verlassenen sind NUR schattenpriester.da untote nicht das licht anrufen können und sie deswegen sauer waren und dachten das licht hätte sie verraten haben die priester der verlassen nen schatten kult gegründet sozusagen als gegenstück zum heiligen licht was die menschen anbeten .



Zuvo schrieb:


> also tauren palas sidn genau so beschweuert wie tauren prister und von gomen pristern udn zwergen schamis muss ich erst gar nicht anfangen das passt alles einfach nicht mehr wirklich zusammen



nuub lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

shamypower schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch zum Kotzen...Taurenpalas und Zwergenschamanen. Das liegt aber an der Idiotie von Blizzard. Ich verstehe es nicht weil die Horde hat doch eine Rasse, die Paladine sein können und genauso bei den Allies mit Schamanen. Durch solche kleinen Sachen verdirbt Blizzard vielen Spielern den Spielspaß. Spielern, denen noch was an der Geschichte der WoW liegt und auch mal eine Quest ohne Questhelper oder Carbonite schaffen, weil sie einfach mal die Quests lesen. Ich werde mich bald schon mit vielen anderen Spielern ärgern, wenn ich durch Dalaran renne und diese dämlichen Rassen/Klassen combos sehe. Danke Blizzard, sehr gute Idee gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



epic fail mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 redest von geschichte aber hast selbst kein plan wie der großteil hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaking (5. Oktober 2009)

heilige küüüüüüühe!
sind kühe in indien nicht heilig? ^^


----------



## $n4re (5. Oktober 2009)

Hm, Tauren Palas?
Nich gut...
Menschen Jäger?
Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von mir aus kann die Horde (bzw. Blizz)machen was sie will(wollen), solange die Allianz nur positives abbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Untoten Jäger mag ich trotzdem nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyron268 (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die priester der untoten sind keine normalen priester wie die der menschen oder die der zwerge.die priester der verlassenen sind NUR schattenpriester.da untote nicht das licht anrufen können und sie deswegen sauer waren und dachten das licht hätte sie verraten haben die priester der verlassen nen schatten kult gegründet sozusagen als gegenstück zum heiligen licht was die menschen anbeten .



okay, das bezieht sich ja dann mehr auf die normale warcraft story oder? weil untote priester in wow können ja auch heilig zauber wirken wie jeder andere priester.


----------



## Schamu (5. Oktober 2009)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> ehm gibt doch auch untote priester, is das nich eigentlich das selbe wie nen untoter pala?
> oder gibs da größere unterschiede mit der heiligkeit der zauber usw?



Also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Turican (5. Oktober 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht



du hast null Ahnung von dem Spiel was du spielst.


----------



## shamypower (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> epic fail mein freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo hab mich zu seher auf den Schamanen fixiet, wie man auch in meinem Namen lesen kann xD. Für mich sind alle Tauren nature boys, sorry^^ Trotzdem passt Taure und Paladin nicht zusammen, wenn doch dann verrate mir bitte einer warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> okay, das bezieht sich ja dann mehr auf die normale warcraft story oder? weil untote priester in wow können ja auch heilig zauber wirken wie jeder andere priester.



das verlassene in wow heiligzauber wirken können ist reine spielmeschanik....wenn blizzard konsequent gewesen wär am anfang dann könnten untote priester nur schatten geskillt sein.da das aber unfair gewesen wär haben sie ihnen auch heilig und disziplin gegeben.aber das auch nur bei den spielern normale untote npcs können keine lichtzauber wirken(wenigstens da war blizzard konsequent -.-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

shamypower schrieb:


> jo hab mich zu seher auf den Schamanen fixiet, wie man auch in meinem Namen lesen kann xD. Für mich sind alle Tauren nature boys, sorry^^ Trotzdem passt Taure und Paladin nicht zusammen, wenn doch dann verrate mir bitte einer warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich könnts dir jetzt erklären aber ich hab um ehrlich zu sein jetzt k.b mehr ... in dem thread hier stehen genug begründungen warum es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (5. Oktober 2009)

Sind mir vollkommen gleich, da sie fuer mich an der Spielmechanik ueberhaupt nichts aendern.
Inzwischen nichtmal mehr an der Story.
Von mir aus koennten es auch Fliegen- Paladine oder Kakteen- Warlocks geben. Vollkommen unerheblich.


----------



## Runner2808 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich find das totaler schwachsinn, aber noch bescheuerter find ich tauren priester.


----------



## Vyron268 (5. Oktober 2009)

ob tauren prister oder paladine, meiner meinung nach könnte alles so bleiben wie jetz, nur halt die neuen völker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> ich find das totaler schwachsinn, aber noch bescheuerter find ich tauren priester.



hach wie schön die welt(von warcraft) doch ist wenn man k.p hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runner2808 (5. Oktober 2009)

DER Lachmann
Das is meine Meinung.
Aber wenn du der Meinung bist eine des heiligen lichtes gesegnete Kuh zu spielen, bitteschön.


----------



## Vyron268 (5. Oktober 2009)

soweit ichs mitgekiregt hab hat er nich behaupet selbst einen tauren pala/priester zu spielen oder? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> DER Lachmann
> Das is meine Meinung.
> Aber wenn du der Meinung bist eine des heiligen lichtes gesegnete Kuh zu spielen, bitteschön.


guckst du hier ... die tauren sind nix mit dem licht der menschen .... das sind nur im nahkampf kämpfende priester des sonnenkultes 


dragon1 schrieb:


> Iditoten.
> 90% derjenigen, die schlecht gevoted haben sind die Aersche, die Rp events stoeren und denken das Rp ein "Oh holder Ritter"-gebrabbel ist.
> Alle die sich auskennen, wissen dass Zwerge (Wildhammmer) Schamanen haben, theoretisch einzelne Druiden sogar, und die Taurenpalas Krieger der Erdmutter sind (Sonne ist ihr auge, Mond das Zweite)
> Auserdem ist Lore &#8800; Engine (oder wie man das schreibt)
> ...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Oktober 2009)

Falls es noch niemand gesagt hat.. es heißt gottverdammt noch mal Priester.. nicht Prister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> soweit ichs mitgekiregt hab hat er nich behaupet selbst einen tauren pala/priester zu spielen oder? ^^



ich spiel kein wow von daher is das schlecht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runner2808 (5. Oktober 2009)

find ich immernoch dooof tauren palas und priester =)


----------



## Vyron268 (5. Oktober 2009)

hab mich vertippt, meinte natürlich priester ^^ siehe post weiter unten


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

tja aber damit muss man sich abfinden...


----------



## TheStormrider (5. Oktober 2009)

Kühe können grundsätzliche schonmal dicke 2-Händer tragen! 

Und sie sind Diener der Hölle!

http://imgserv.gamersunity.de/diablo3/news/cows.jpg

Wieso nicht auch des Lichts?


----------



## Revan69 (5. Oktober 2009)

Storytechnisch ist es sogar recht einleuchtend da sie ja diese Religion von Sonne und Mond haben, Mond für Druiden und Sonne für das Licht, natürlich werden sie aber keine Streiter des "wahren Lichts" sein wie Menschen oder Zwerge. Ansich bin ich aber mehr für die Trennung von Allianz Paladinen und Horde Schamanen.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh..gute frage
> 
> als erstes würd ich denken WTF?! GEHTS NOCH?!
> und als zweites würd ich dann denken ach f*ck dann isses jetzt eben so -.-


/sign.
Und zu den 5 anderen noobs, die hier heulen:
Love it change it or leav it.
Ich tendiere zum ersten, 2tes ist unmoeglich und 3tes solltet ihr auch mal machen.
Scheinbar ist Ahnung indirekt proportional zu Flamepotenzial.


----------



## Mondokawaki (6. Oktober 2009)

Das wird der Burner in Indien


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

MrUmpi schrieb:


> ähm was die tauren palas angeht stimm ich dir ja zu aber undead hunter passt überhaupt nicht !???
> *sylvanas anschau* ääähm was is sylvanas doch gleich für ne klasse? OOOH richtig!!! HUNTER xD



sylvanas is ein hunter? das wär mir aber neu... was is dann varimathras ein hexer? man man sylvanas ist eine banshe keine eigene klasse... seufz... und kann mir jemand nen beweis liefern das die wildhammer zwerge schamanen haben... das möcht ich zu gern sehen... 
mfg arthi


----------



## Variolus (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehme an, eine rosa Plüschkuh findet sich relativ einfach...

Ach ja ich hab da Gerüchte gehört, dass das Paladin t11 von Milka gesponsort wird.


----------



## Synus (6. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn Sylvanas hunter wäre, müssten dies nicht zwangsweise auch die Untoten sein... Aber Untote Hunter find ich passen (das Pet weniger) gibt ja viele Untote Skelette die mit Bögen schiessen. Ich jedoch, dass sich viele aus stylegründen ein Pet zähmen, was zum untoten passt(Spinne, Worg, Loque-nahak)


----------



## Mondokawaki (6. Oktober 2009)

Dei olle Sylvia is ne Bäääänschiiii dat is eher n Mix aus Huntaaaa + Schurggääää + Bardeeeee

Jetz ma ehrlich wie kommt ihr denn immer drauf das sobald irgendwas nen Bogen hat is es ein Jäger?


----------



## Haggi24 (6. Oktober 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem untoten Paladin? Tötet der sich selbst beim casten?


----------



## Karasuke (6. Oktober 2009)

Tauren-Palas?
Als ich das das erste Mal gelesen und gesehen habe, dachte ich nur "WTF?!".
Doch dann habe ich das eine Weile lang sacken lassen und etwas in der Folklore von WoW recherchiert.
Tauren können sehr wohl vom Licht durchströhmt werden, da sie eigentlich recht friedlich und ruhig sind.
Für mich sind muhende Milka-Palas mittlerweile so normal wie jeder andere Paladin auch.
Mir tut nur das Arme Schlachtross leid, welches einen Tauren-Pala tragen muss *g*


----------



## Tyraila (6. Oktober 2009)

mir ist das relativ schnuppe , wer eine heilige kuh spielen will dann soll es halt so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critalicious (6. Oktober 2009)

Zu Lebzeiten war Sylvanas Windrunner Waldläufergeneral von Quel'Thalas, was den Jägern als spielbare Klasse sehr nah kommt.

Und da auch der Mensch bald Jäger werden kann, ist es selbstverständlich das auch die Untoten der Verlassenen Jäger werden können (Untote waren zu Lebzeiten Menschen & Hochelfen = Jäger)


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

versteht ihr das wort banshee nicht?? das nix hunter sein gott verdammt noch mal nicht alles was nen bogen hat ist ein hunter...oder is ein krieger der mit seinem bogen pullt ein hunter? nein man man man


----------



## Norgrosh (6. Oktober 2009)

Kriegen die auch einen Schlachtkodo?^^


Naja nun mal im ernst.
Wenn ich mir einen Tauren mit t6 nur mal beim aussehen her vorstelle....  ja okay meinentwegen, das geht noch aber wenn er dann mit siegel und richturteil ankommt, ich glaube ich würde vor lachen nichtmal kämpfen können wenn er sich die Angstblase gibt^^

Ich bin eigendlich gegen die klasse, aber ich denke man kann sich darauf auch einstellen, dran gewöhnen...


Aber bitte! Bitte kommen Tauren Palas dann nicht in mein schönes Orgrimmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (6. Oktober 2009)

finds goil...! wo bleiben die tauren schurken?!


----------



## Kamaji (6. Oktober 2009)

Rio91 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss sind Kühe in Indien auch heilig warum auch nicht in WoW :I



dickes sign

wird richtig geil mit tauren palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werd mir gleich am ersten Tag einen erstellen muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norgrosh (6. Oktober 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> finds goil...! wo bleiben die tauren schurken?!



So ein 3 meter Taure schleicht sich dann von hinten an dich an^^

etwa so? 
*bum bum* *erde wackelt*

Und dann nimmt er sich 2 Zahnstocher und massiert damit deinen Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChristianWolter (6. Oktober 2009)

als ich von cataclysm gehört habe was sie alles in dem neuen Addon machen wollen steht für mich eins fest.

sobald Star trek online draußen ist wird der wow account sofort gelöscht. 

Ich spiele seit classic fast täglich 3 stunden aber man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen. Ich mag meinen tauren krieger und habe nur 1x 80er char aber das blizz seine eigene Story vergerwaltigt und wir nun tauren palas und nur aufgewärmte gimp brühe vorgesetzt bekommen. nein Danke


----------



## sogynm (6. Oktober 2009)

ich mach mir mit dem nen pvp twink XD 

wird sicher geil


----------



## Doonna (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch klar das sich Blizzard auch bei Tauren Paladin was denkt und die Rüstung nicht soo unpassend kreieren wird. Wird zb. niemals so aussehen wie Tauren Paladin mit T2.

Freue mich sowieso derbst auf Goblin Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathg3cko (6. Oktober 2009)

undead würde wenigstens noch geschichtlich passen wenn halt damals ein menschen paladin gestorben ist und wieder belebt wurde...


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem Paladine kein neues Siegel mehr sprechen müssen nach einem Richturteil und auch die Segen erheblich länger halten, wird das wohl auch für einen muh-tigen Tauren machbar sein.

Im Ernst: Ich denke, dass Blizzard mit der neuen Kombination all denen eine Freude macht, die einerseits gerne einen Pala spielen wollen und andererseits die Tauren cool finden. Warum soll man die in eine andere Rolle zwingen?


----------



## soca291 (6. Oktober 2009)

also ich finds gut will auch pala spielen und hab kein bock auf so nen stockschwulen b11en hab aber auch keine lust auf nem anderen server auf ally seite anzufangen


----------



## earpgore (6. Oktober 2009)

Holy Cow ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde, dass sowohl Palas als auch Priester durchaus zu den Tauren passen, da sie ja ein sehr spirituelles Volk sind. Von daher...


Und mal ehrlich: ein Taure als Pala ist definitiv beeindruckender als 'n Blutelf.


----------



## Mäuserich (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich freue mich schon soooo sehr auf meine Tauren-Paladina das ich's beim besten Willen nicht beschreiben kann!!!


----------



## Pit99 (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> versteht ihr das wort banshee nicht?? das nix hunter sein gott verdammt noch mal nicht alles was nen bogen hat ist ein hunter...oder is ein krieger der mit seinem bogen pullt ein hunter? nein man man man


verstehst du nicht dass sie zu lebzeiten eine der besten schützen war ? hmm wer agiert Hauptsächlich sonst noch mit Bögen/Armbrüsten/Schusswaffen?Und ist die Hauptwaffe? ein krieger macht damit keinen schaden ....
Afaik hatte Sie sogar nen Legendären Bogen damals - klar ein hunter war sie nicht direkt- kommt eher nem ranger nahe - aber es liegt nahe dass sie ihren leuten was beigebracht hat (was sie bestimmt als banshee auch kann)

aber mal noch ne frage zu den untoten und dem licht - wenn im raid ein untoter von nem pala gehealt wird - verreckt er ja  theoretisch :-D


----------



## 1337reroll (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag nur:


HOLY COW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne, ist mir recht egal.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> sylvanas is ein hunter? das wär mir aber neu... was is dann varimathras ein hexer? man man sylvanas ist eine banshe keine eigene klasse... seufz... und kann mir jemand nen beweis liefern das die wildhammer zwerge schamanen haben... das möcht ich zu gern sehen...
> mfg arthi


Chris Metzen ist dir wohl keine Quelle.
Lange vor der Ankuendigung von Cataclysm haben sich etliche Zwergenspieler, die ernsthaftes Rp *, das weiter hinausgeht als das was du darunter verstehst, und weiter veraenderbar ist, nach Zwergschamanen gesehnt.

*"Jo man n ich spiele jetzt rp, ich bin der herr des universums, der unglaubliche, maechtige Hunter-troll Artherk"


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lange vor der ankuendigung von Cataclysm haben sich etliche Zwergenspieler, die ernsthaftes Rp, das weiter hinausgeht als das was du darunter verstehst (Jo man n ich spiele jetzt rp, ich bin der herr des universums, der unglaubliche, maechtige Hunter-troll Artherk), und weiter veraenderbar ist!



Kommt da auch noch ein Umstandswort in den Satz rein? Was um alles in der Welt ist gemeint???


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

so dragon1 jetz erst mal nen ganzen, verständlichen satz bitte dann kann ich auch darauf eingehen


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Lies besser. Der satz sollte doch korrekt sein. nochmal, ganz langsaaam.

Chris Metzen, derjenige, der die Geschichte schreibt, ist wohl keine Quelle fuer dich. (Du hast nach einer Quelle gefragt) 
Viele Zwergenspieler, die echtes Rp betrieben haben, das lorekonform ist und nicht auf ein "Ich bin der coolste" auskommt, wollten schon lange Zwergschamanen. Jetzt wird dem Wunsch nachgegangen.
Ausserdem hat Blizz das Recht ihre Geschichte weiterzuschreiben.
Du bist wohl einer, der bei Youtube z.b  die Kommentare von Nightwish mit "Taraja 4 ever nieder mit anette lol xD" zupostet. Oder Die apokalyptischen reiter beleidigst, weil das Album "Licht" nicht so aggressiv war.


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

Davon rede ich auch gar nicht aber nur weil sich die leute etwas wünschen muss dem noch lange nicht nachgegangen werden. Btw die meisten Veränderungen find ich ja sinnvoll wie zb den menschen jäger etc. aber wenn dann sollten sie schon einigermasen realistisch(is zwar ein wiederspruch bei einem spiel aber egal) bleiben und dazu zählt für mich keine heilige kuh, und auch kein zwergen schamane... tut mir leid


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> sylvanas is ein hunter? das wär mir aber neu... was is dann varimathras ein hexer? man man sylvanas ist eine banshe keine eigene klasse... seufz... und kann mir jemand nen beweis liefern das die wildhammer zwerge schamanen haben... das möcht ich zu gern sehen...
> mfg arthi



in wow wirst du wohl keine schamanen bei den wildammer zwergen finden...aber da die wildhammer zwerge eine sehr enge beziehung zur natur,erde und luft haben haben sich bei ihnen auch schamanen entwickelt (auch einzelne druiden) gib einfach ma bei wow-wiki wildhammerclan ein und da steht alles über die zwerg schamanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier extra fuer dich http://www.wowwiki.com/Wildhammer_clan


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Davon rede ich auch gar nicht aber nur weil sich die leute etwas wünschen muss dem noch lange nicht nachgegangen werden. Btw die meisten Veränderungen find ich ja sinnvoll wie zb den menschen jäger etc. aber wenn dann sollten sie schon einigermasen realistisch(is zwar ein wiederspruch bei einem spiel aber egal) bleiben und dazu zählt für mich keine heilige kuh, und auch kein zwergen schamane... tut mir leid



du willst es einfach nicht verstehen...und nochmal für alle:
DER TAUREN PALADIN HAT !0! MIT DEM MENSCHEN,ZWERGEN ODER WAS AUCH IMMER PALADIN ZU TUN! 
der tauren paladin ist ein krieger des sonnenkultes(sonnenkult ist das gegenstück zum mondglauben der nachtelfen den die tauren wegen ihrer engen beziehung zu ihnen übernommen haben) er müßte eigentlich sonnenkrieger heißen aber da blizzard nicht für eine rasse eine eigene klasse herstellt und der paladin nah am gepanzerten kämpfer für die sonne ist haben sie ihn halt paladin genannt ... puh so ich hoffe ich konnte dich erleuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja sdie tauren glauben in erster linie an die erdenmutter von der haben sie aber immer nur das rechte auge (oder linke aber is ja wayne) angebetet aber weil die das nicht korrekt fanden die sonne zu vergessen haben sie halt den sonnenkult gegründet druide=mond (wegen den nachtelfen von den haben sie ja das druidentum wiederentdeckt) und sonnenkultanhänger(die priester und "paladine")= sonne


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lies besser. Der satz sollte doch korrekt sein. nochmal, ganz langsaaam.



Nicht mogeln. Dass du den Satz mit Hilfe von Tante Edith korrigiert hast, trägt zwar zu dessen Verständlichkeit bei, ist aber kein Grund, jemandem, der nachfragt, hochnäsig zu kommen.


----------



## HappyChaos (6. Oktober 2009)

Kacke.Ich finds kacke.


----------



## Willtaker (6. Oktober 2009)

ich finde daran zwei sachen doof:

1. es wird tauren-paladine geben.
2. das hab ich schon in mindestens 10 threads sagen müssen


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

alle sagen das sie was gegen tauren "paladine" haben? aber fasst keiner mit begründung ... die meisten plappern einfach nur nach was sie von irgendwo gehört bzw. gelesen haben .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Nicht mogeln. Dass du den Satz mit Hilfe von Tante Edith korrigiert hast, trägt zwar zu dessen Verständlichkeit bei, ist aber kein Grund, jemandem, der nachfragt, hochnäsig zu kommen.


Ehrlich, tut mir leid, aber 1 mal hab ich nur die klammer rausgegeben, damits einfacher zu lesen ist, und 2tens ein wort dazugegeben, entschuldigung, habs zu spaet gemerkt und dann hatte der satz kein sinn.

Sry Artherk^^


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (6. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, total bescheuert. Die Tauren waren in WoW für mich immer die mit der Natur Verbundene und DIe Schamanenklasse schlechthin, haben, finde ich, nicht viel mit dem zu tun wofür der Paladin meiner Meinung nach für steht (ritter un so). Heilige Kühe gehören nach Indien, nicht nach Azeroth.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Uriel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, total bescheuert. Die Tauren waren in WoW für mich immer die mit der Natur Verbundene und DIe Schamanenklasse schlechthin, haben, finde ich, nicht viel mit dem zu tun wofür der Paladin meiner Meinung nach für steht (ritter un so). Heilige Kühe gehören nach Indien, nicht nach Azeroth.





DER schrieb:


> du willst es einfach nicht verstehen...und nochmal für alle:
> DER TAUREN PALADIN HAT !0! MIT DEM MENSCHEN,ZWERGEN ODER WAS AUCH IMMER PALADIN ZU TUN!
> der tauren paladin ist ein krieger des sonnenkultes(sonnenkult ist das gegenstück zum mondglauben der nachtelfen den die tauren wegen ihrer engen beziehung zu ihnen übernommen haben) er müßte eigentlich sonnenkrieger heißen aber da blizzard nicht für eine rasse eine eigene klasse herstellt und der paladin nah am gepanzerten kämpfer für die sonne ist haben sie ihn halt paladin genannt ... puh so ich hoffe ich konnte dich erleuchten
> 
> ...



hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Rasgaar (6. Oktober 2009)

Untote Jäger find ich viel unpassender.... Ich meine da folgt ein lebender Wolf einem stinkenden hauffen verrottendem Fleisch?!
Und wenn der Wolf mal den Hunger packt reisst er dem Herrchen einen Knochen raus und rennt damit davon? oO


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (6. Oktober 2009)

schade das ich da keinen thread zugefunden habe also das ihr immer mit euren ja da gibts schon 100000 threads zu lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekrit (6. Oktober 2009)

also holy muh find ich voll cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was habt ihr gegen untote/mensch jäger? sind wir menschen keine jäger oderwas?


----------



## Darth Cadus (6. Oktober 2009)

Geeeeeeeeeht mal GAAAAARNICH....


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

wow hier haben über 70% der leute keinen plan...hut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (6. Oktober 2009)

MrUmpi schrieb:


> ähm...
> 
> 1. Undead greater all
> 2. Untote könnetn "Loretechnisch" eigentlich so ziemlich jede Klasse auf Lager haben weil es nicht nur Untote Menschen gibt sondern auch Untote Hochelfen, Nachtelfen und was weis ich was alles. So Frage: Warum sollten Leute nur weil sie grad untot geworden sind aufhören Palas zu sein? Wenn mich nciht alles täuscht gibt es sogar einen untoten Pala in dieser argentum hütte in den östlichen pestländern^^
> ...



Hmm nun ja, eigentlich wärs besser gewesen, den DK als pendant zum Pala den Untoten zu geben. Aber gut.

Un zu den Taurenpalas... Nun ja jeder der derzeit einen Spielt, ob Mensch oder Blutelf, sollte froh sein dass sie kommen. Denn durch die werden die Palas endlich ihr "rosa" Image los.


----------



## Raz0rblador (6. Oktober 2009)

Sonne=LEBEN
Sonne=LICHT
Sonne=GEHÖRT AUCH ZUR NATUR

wieso also keine Tauren Palas?  Stört mich nicht.. im PvP achte ich doch net drauf was ich grad niedermetzle^^


----------



## Trules1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Kann doch bitte einer mal an die Blutelfen Krieger denken!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. Oktober 2009)

Nesh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer von denen, die bei der "Ultra-evil-unfair-bösen" Horde sind. Woher kommt eigentlich der aberwitzige Fehlglauben, die Horde wäre böse?^^



darum? guck dir einfach mal orcs, undeads, trolle und zwerge, gnome, menschen an... was sieht jetzt in deinen augen wie die gute seite aus?



> Un zu den Taurenpalas... Nun ja jeder der derzeit einen Spielt, ob Mensch oder Blutelf, sollte froh sein dass sie kommen. Denn durch die werden die Palas endlich ihr "rosa" Image los.



das passiert niemals. roase kühe > all


----------



## madmurdock (7. Oktober 2009)

juri94 schrieb:


> Loretechnisch ein No-Go! Aber da mit Cataclysm die Rassen ihre Prinzipien "verraten" um zu überleben finde ich das in Ordnung. Nachtelfen Mage find ich pervers, weil die Magie (Arkan)HASSEN! Tauren kennen sie nur nicht^^
> Undead Hunter ist auch Ok, weil sie ja Als Menschen Jäger sein können, dann kommt die Seuche und BÄMM.... UD Hunter is born.



Joa, so sehe ich das auch. Das Pet müsste dann aber irgendwie dem Untoten Style angepasst werden. Ergo Hyänenpet oder so n Dämonenhund etc. Ne bunte lila rosa Katze aus Winterspring passt da eher weniger... Ich verstehe auch echt nicht, was das soll auf Biegen und Brechen die Klassen so anzupassen, dass sie jede Rasse spielen kann. Bis jetzt war das loretechnisch super vereinbar (ok BC fings langsam an...) aber warum Blizz nun alles ändern muss versteh ich net..


----------



## Ukmâsmú (7. Oktober 2009)

es gibt viel zu viel was net passt:
dazu gehöhren pauren palas... NO GO
troll dudus...
zwergen schammi
n811 mage

es passt storytechnisch genausogut wie zB das varian wyrn zu horde überläuft weil die net so schwul reden wie die allis....


----------



## StForever (7. Oktober 2009)

is schon toll wie keiner hier was liest und einfach den schwachsinn nochmal postet denn 100 leute vorher gepostet haben. Das is die wundervolle buffed community wie man sie liebt und hasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und ich finds toll das tauren palas gibt^^. Wer will schon so nen b11 wää...  Vieleicht gibts ja anstadt dieser flügel ja jez so nen huf der nen gnom tritt. Wäre ja mal ne idee-

Holy Cow ftw


----------



## Tinaru (7. Oktober 2009)

juri94 schrieb:


> Loretechnisch ein No-Go! Aber da mit Cataclysm die Rassen ihre Prinzipien "verraten" um zu überleben finde ich das in Ordnung. Nachtelfen Mage find ich pervers, weil die Magie (Arkan)HASSEN! Tauren kennen sie nur nicht^^
> Undead Hunter ist auch Ok, weil sie ja Als Menschen Jäger sein können, dann kommt die Seuche und BÄMM.... UD Hunter is born.




will dich net flamen, mir ist nur aufegefallen, dass es nun einen npc in dala gibt der einen per quest nach darna führt, jeder der lore technisch aversiert ist ist da wohl sehr munter geworden.

das steht doch echt ein HOCHGEBORENER!!! hätte ihn am liebsten mit meinem druiden durch die wand gesmasht, doch das ging net...der höhepunkt ist aber, dass der kerl ne audienz bei unserer wunderschönen Tyrande ersucht aber von einer Wache der hohepriesterin nicht reingelassen wird ^^

hierbei wird es sich wohl um die vorbereitung handeln, nachtelfen mit magiern auszurüsten, welche von den hochgeborenen wohl belehrt werden.

Für alle die keine hintergrundgeschichte von WoW gelesen haben, oder sich bisher nicht für Nachtelfen interessiert haben, die Hochgeborenen waren die Leibgarde von Königin Azshara die über das alte Kalimdor herrschte bzw. über das Nachtelfenreich, welches sich aber über fast den ganzen Kontinent erstreckte (damals waren Nordend und die alte Welt ein riesiger Kontinent). Diese Truppe von Hornochsen haben im Zuge ihrem unumsichten Umgang mit dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit die Dämonen nach Azeroth gelockt. Daraus entstand dann fast die vernichtung der Welt.



Und zu den anderen Rassen/Klassenanpassungen...das ist einfach nur eine Stärkung der Rassen. Als die Trolle aus Zul'Aman die Elfen in Quel'Danas angriffen gingen die Menschen ein Bündnis mitihnen ein. Die Elfen unterrichteten im gegenzug die Menschen im umgang mit Magie, sogesehen wäre diese krasse Anpassung ja nur eine logische Folge auf die ebenfalls krasse Bedrohung auf die Welt.

MfG


----------



## Killadelphia (7. Oktober 2009)

Tinaru schrieb:


> *...der höhepunkt ist aber, dass der kerl ne audienz bei unserer wunderschönen Tyrande ersucht aber von einer Wache der hohepriesterin nicht reingelassen wird ^^*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:]


----------



## n.bek. (7. Oktober 2009)

in der kühltheke im supermarkt.


----------



## Pristus (7. Oktober 2009)

Tauren Paladin ist doch optimal für pvp.

Stun, bäm, bum, Kriegsdonner, bäm. tot.

Weiter so...


----------



## gublfaxx (7. Oktober 2009)

hui, dieser thread ist ja mal was anderes. wir werden nicht nur zeuge, wie lang man grenzdebilen unfug in post-form aneinanderreihen kann, nein. dazwischen finden sich auch noch strahlende perlen der arroganz von lachmann und dragon1.


nun, wo soll ich mich da platzieren? ah, ja. am besten irgendwo dazwischen:


tauren palas mag ich nicht. wieso? ist eben so. das sind kühe. primitive kühe die in tipis wohnen und marterpfähle anbeten. meiner rollenspielbildung nach ist ein paladin was zivilisiertes in strahlender rüstung. keine kuh die in nem tipi wohnt und marterpfähle anbetet. punkt.

ihr begründet hier mit lore? in WOW? ich lach mich scheckig! blizz dreht, wendet und verbiegt das lore so wie sie es brauchen um ihre neuesten ideen, mal mehr mal weniger sinnvoll, zu rechtfertigen.

und spieltechnisch? klar, bisher haben wir hordler nur die blutelfen als palas. ne zweite rasse ist daher garnicht mal so sinnfrei, zumal bei der aktuellen beliebtheit der klasse erschreckend viele anime-tucken in den reihen unserer armee rumhüpfen. von weiblichen blutelfen ganz zu schweigen. hand aufs herz an alle da draußen die ne blutelfe spielen: gefühlte 50% baywatchnixen, ist DAS horde??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings stellt sich hier die frage ob die tauren die beste lösung sind: immerhin sind eben diese als dudus die zweite gefühlt-überrepräsentierte klasse..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bleibt nur zu hoffen dass sich das alles relativiert, wenn zum release von cataclysm eh nur noch möter (halb mensch halb köter) und goblins rumrennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long - flame on!


----------



## Yalda (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mit Taurenpaladinen zwar nicht glücklich, würde aber eher eine heilige Kuh spielen als einen geschlechtsneutralen Bulimieelfen brrrr.
Ich stehe also irgendwo im "Wenn es denn umbedingt sein muss" Bereich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

zum drölfzehntausendsten mal die tauren paladine haben nix mit dem der menschen zu tun also hört auf sie heilige kühe zu nennen -.- es sind nur gepanzerte nahkampf priester des sonnenkultes...


----------



## IstalkU (7. Oktober 2009)

ICH WILL TAUREN SCHURKEN
TAUREN SCHURKE FTW
Wenns es schon heilliger Kühe gibt warum nicht schleichende Kühe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir müssen alle zum WoW-Forum gehen und Blizzard zu Tode betteln für TAUREN SCHURKEN! 
Die einzig wahre Klasse!
Wer kommt mit und unterstützt das Programm: Schleichende Kuh
?!


----------



## DerHutmacher (7. Oktober 2009)

Wüsste auch nicht was daran schlimm sein soll, mir fällt kein Gegenargument ein, unparteiisch waren die Tauren seit dem zutritt der Horde nichtmehr, könnense die Kraft der heiligen Milch benutzen, Platte könnense eh tragen, da wundern mich untote Krieger schon mehr.
Was ich da schlimmer find sind eher die Nachtelf Arkanmagier, aber das kann sich Blizz ja auch irgendwie erklären.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ach machen wir uns nix vor, Mensch Jäger geht nur damit der Fehler in Southpark kein Fehler mehr ist :>


----------



## Yldrasson (7. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist Ahnung indirekt proportional zu Flamepotenzial.



Anscheinend ja nicht, da ich den Eindruck habe, dass du relativ viel Ahnung von der Materie hast - dich das aber nicht davon abhält, deine Beiträge großzügig mit (persönlichen) Beleidigungen und anderen "Nettigkeiten" zu versehen. Ich selbst bin begeisterter RPler und über jeden halbwegs kompetenten Rollespieler froh, jedoch frage ich mich ganz ehrlich, was du mit dieser hochtrabenden Erhebung des RPs (oder vielmehr deinem eigenen RP) in unerahnt heilige Sphären erreichen willst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Oktober 2009)

gublfaxx schrieb:


> ihr begründet hier mit lore? in WOW? ich lach mich scheckig! blizz dreht, wendet und verbiegt das lore so wie sie es brauchen um ihre neuesten ideen, mal mehr mal weniger sinnvoll, zu rechtfertigen.


Ok dann sag mir mal wo so viel in der Lore verbogen wird.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja nicht, da ich den Eindruck habe, dass du relativ viel Ahnung von der Materie hast - dich das aber nicht davon abhält, deine Beiträge großzügig mit (persönlichen) Beleidigungen und anderen "Nettigkeiten" zu versehen. Ich selbst bin begeisterter RPler und über jeden halbwegs kompetenten Rollespieler froh, jedoch frage ich mich ganz ehrlich, was du mit dieser hochtrabenden Erhebung des RPs (oder vielmehr deinem eigenen RP) in unerahnt heilige Sphären erreichen willst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Die ersten 4 seiten oder so hab ichs nett erklaert )= 
*aber da platzt einfach die Geduld, wenn der 1000 kommt und 
Heilige Kuh lol
Wtf Blizz
und Lore kaputt
schrein )=

Jetzt kann ich verstehn, warum TheGui immer so aggressiv gegen Dk-Noobs vorgeht, nach 1000 mal der selben frage gehts echt am ...gehts einfach nichtmehr


----------



## CP9 (7. Oktober 2009)

jeder taure ist supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



supipupi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tauripauri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Tauren palas ftw ! Halte mir 2 plätze frei 1 für nen Worgen Dudu und 1 für nen Tauren pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe deine Signatur <3
Ups falsches Thema.


Irgendwie wird Blizzard das schon erklären, warum/wieso/weshalb die Vermischung - das positive ist - man kann mit einige Völkern rein-völkische Raids machen ... muuuuh. *hust* Btw. Untote Jäger sollten sich keine Hundegattungen zähmen... *g*


----------



## Versace83 (7. Oktober 2009)

So wie ich das (zumindest in Foren) gelesen habe soll es ja Lore-technisch nicht so ganz passen mit den Tauren Palas.
Ich persönlich werde mir aber wohl einen erstellen. Warum? weil ich die Klasse gerne mal ausprobieren will, aber weder Allianz noch Blutelfen spielen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lebrown schrieb:


> eben so wie Undead jäger ... wer je undead gespielt hat und auch mit einer armbrust bogen etc geschossen hat sollte das verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spiele nur Undead (Schurke, Krieger Mage) und sobald das Addon raus ist werde ich auch meinen Blutelfen Hunter (jaaaa.....ich schäme mich!!!) in einen Undead Hunter umwandeln. Ist und bleibt einfach meine Lieblingsrasse.
...und ich weiß gar nicht was du gegen Bögen und Armbrüste hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, dank der möglichkeit eine Holycow zu machen, auf Hordenseite zu wechseln, da mir die Hordencommunity auf meinem Server besser gefählt.


----------



## Archemorus (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde de Tauren als Paladin garnicht so dämlich.

Der Zwerg kann ja bald auch Schamane werden(kein Kommentar).
Da finde ich den Tauren am sinnvollsten,oder sollten Orc Paladine werden können?
Oder stellt euch Troll-Paladine vor,n Kracher!

Oder noch besser man spiel einen Untoten-Paladin und fesselt sich selbst.


Alles in allem ist der Tauren-Paladin eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.

Mfg.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2009)

besser als du mänlichen blutelf palas sinds sicher .. aber sonst .. naa Tauren sind zu cool für palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

mal abgesehen davon das es zwerg schamen schon lange gibt,was ist so schlimm am zwerg schamanen?


----------



## Yalda (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zum drölfzehntausendsten mal die tauren paladine haben nix mit dem der menschen zu tun also hört auf sie heilige kühe zu nennen -.- es sind nur gepanzerte nahkampf priester des sonnenkultes...



Es gab mal einen Spruch vom Blutelfenwaisenkind was gefragt hat, ob ein Taurenpaladin eine heilige Kuh wäre. Deswegen und nur deswegen nenne ich sie so. Das hat nichts mit Menschen, Allianz, dem Licht oder Indern zu tun.


----------



## dognose (7. Oktober 2009)

Soooo an alle die denken tauren palas wären schlimm denkt mal an tauren SCHATTENPRIESTER viel spass bei den folgenden alpträumen.


----------



## Menthos (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ich halte davon auch nicht sehr viel. Tauren sind zwar an sich recht gut, aber Paladin... ne ich finde das passt nicht


----------



## Teradas (7. Oktober 2009)

dognose schrieb:


> Soooo an alle die denken tauren palas wären schlimm denkt mal an tauren SCHATTENPRIESTER viel spass bei den folgenden alpträumen.


Stimmt.Noch gar nicht dran gedacht...Ist ja noch schlimmer als Tauren Palas.
Obwohl ich Tauren Palas ja mag. ;D
Jetzt fragt mich nicht nach 'nem Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brahktal (8. Oktober 2009)

Mich stören weder die Tauren Paladine, noch die Zwerg Schamanen. Auf die ich mich eher sogar richtig freue, da ich meinen Ally-Schami endlich in einen Zwerg umwandeln kann!

Storytechnisch ist das durchaus nicht unlogisch und empfehle jedem der hier "lol" schreibt einfach mal WC3 zu spielen. Greifenreiter der Menschen, ja ok die Zwerge waren kein eigenes Volk, sind eine Art Schamane. Und wer die Hord mal durchspielt wird mitbekommen warum die Tauren zur Horde gekommen sind und von ihrem Wesen her sehr wohl Paladine entwickeln können.

Und wenn Euch das immer noch net genügt, dann erklärt es Euch doch einfach so, dass die Völker voneinander lernen und somit alte Völker neue Helden in ihren Reihen hervorbringen. Die Welt der Kriegskunst entwickelt sich eben weiter und bleibt nicht in dem, teilweise sehr langsamen, Tempo einiger Spieler hier hängen!
Grad im Krieg, ob wir wollen oder nicht, daran befindet sich diese Fantasy-Welt entwickelt sich ein Volk/Rasse einfach schneller und ist eher bereit eine neue Fähigkeit zu adaptieren.
so weit


----------



## Starkwurst (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zum drölfzehntausendsten mal die tauren paladine haben nix mit dem der menschen zu tun also hört auf sie heilige kühe zu nennen -.- es sind nur gepanzerte nahkampf priester des sonnenkultes...


 dann soll blizzard die verfickt nochmal auch so nennen
oder gleich murlocs als neue rasse einführen dann scheiß ich auf alles, wohn an einem see! blwbllllblbllwllwlwblwbll (und ja das ist das geräusch was murlocs machen)

neuer spielbare kombinationen:
Oger-Paladin
Murloc-Druide
Trogg-Todesritter
Furbolg-Elektriker


----------



## wurst (8. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin nicht dafür aber auch nicht dagegen  es kommt nur drauf an was sie aus der storry letzt endlich machen


----------



## Trules1 (8. Oktober 2009)

Kann doch bitte einer mal an die Blutelfen Krieger denken!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkjoker (8. Oktober 2009)

halte ich nichts von... finde eigentlich nen heiligen untoten schon seltsam, also nen priester, vorallem wenn es immer heißt:"tot allen lebenden" und dann heilen die??? aber na ja es ist ein spiel da ist alles möglich xD


----------



## BlackSun84 (8. Oktober 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> dann soll blizzard die verfickt nochmal auch so nennen
> oder gleich murlocs als neue rasse einführen dann scheiß ich auf alles, wohn an einem see! blwbllllblbllwllwlwblwbll (und ja das ist das geräusch was murlocs machen)
> 
> neuer spielbare kombinationen:
> ...



Was meinst du, wie groß das Geheule ist, wenn plötzlich Tauren-"Sonnenritter" oder die Blutritter einzigartige Fähigkeiten haben? Dann ist nichts mehr mit Faceroll-Afk-Schockadinen, die aus Geilheit vom Menschen-Paladin zur Blutritterin wechselt. Dann müsste man ja etwas neues lernen und das wollen wir den WoWlern doch nicht zumuten. Einzigartige Volksklassen, das ist ja fast so absurd wie einzigartige Klassenquests. Für den Afk-Äpixx-Farmer wäre das schon die schwierigste Arbeit des Tages.


----------



## noizycat (10. Oktober 2009)

Kann die Aufregung bei den Palas nicht verstehen. Paladin zu sein ist ne Art Glaubenssache, und theorethisch kann jeder zum *heilischen Lischt* finden ... in der Lore kommt ja z.B. auch ein Troll-Pala vor, wieso sollten das Tauren also nicht schaffen können? Die sollten es fast einfacher haben als Blutelfen, die ständig gegen ihre Magiesucht ankämpfen müssen ... ^^

Da finde ich immer noch Gnomen-TANKS unrealistischer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und untote Todesritter ...
Oder dass Ork-Hexer mit ihrer Vergangenheit so einfach geduldet werden, & bald auch wieder Nachtelf-Magier ...


----------



## Dany_ (10. Oktober 2009)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Also erstens:
> Mondfeuer zählt zur Kategorie der Naturzauber (Gleichgewichtsbaum und so... klingelt da was?), nicht zu der der Arkanzauber...



Mondfeuer, Sternenfeuer und Sternenregen sind 100% Arkan


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Sie werden ingame als Arkan berechnet.
Was verflucht nochmal gar nichts zu heissen hat. Technische Umsetzung ist nicht Lore. Sonst kommen wir wieder zur diskussion, das es nicht lorekonform ist das Bosse wieder kommen 1000x mal


----------



## Bloofy (7. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Tauren Paladine geil! : D.


----------



## Qwalle (7. Januar 2010)

lebrown schrieb:


> hey
> ich finds pers. einfach nur missraten weil es überhaupt nicht passt eben so wie Undead jäger ...



also undead HolyPriests find ich eher unsinnig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (7. Januar 2010)

Finds zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber Tauren sind noch die beste Alternative für nen zweites Pala-Volk der Horde.
Freu mich auch schon drauf und werd mir einen machen - Blutelfen-Palas stinken irgendwie.. xD


----------



## Neltharon (7. Januar 2010)

Taurenpaladin hört sich wirklch doof an. Dem ganzen könnte man aber ganz einfach ausweichen indem man ne Metaklasse entwickelt und die Subklasse halt mit einer etwas abgeänderten Attacke daherkommt ähnlich den Racials.

Menschen -> Paladin
Zwerg      -> Paladin

Blutelf      -> Blutritter
Tauren     -> Sonnenkrieger


Und voila schon würde das ganze nicht so aufgesetzt wirken, da es ja storytechnisch mehr oder weniger erklärt wird.

Zwergenschamis müssten dann halt Tattoos bekommen, weil sie zu den Wildhammern gehören und irgendwie ihre Ausbildung in Ironforge absolvieren oder weis der Geier was. Nur Blizz macht das alles viel zu oberflächlich.


----------



## Ragmo (7. Januar 2010)

wenn ich das mit den palas richtig verstanden hab, is das rp-technisch eine frage des glaubens. ein pala muss mit ganzen körper vom heiligen licht überzeugt sein... dafür sind imho die tauren einfach ZU schamanistisch geprägt.


----------



## Freaking (7. Januar 2010)

/kidding on

Jetzt haben die Inder auch was zum Spielen in WoW?!

/kidding off

Total bedeppert.


----------



## Sniffty (7. Januar 2010)

Moin,


und wißt Ihr,was so richtig lustig ist?
Wären die Rassen/Klassenkombis von jeher so gewesen...es würde sich niemand beschweren^^.

In diesem Sinne: Have fun :-)


Sniffty


----------



## Mirakulixxx (7. Januar 2010)

op
punkt


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. Januar 2010)

Mhm ich sag mal so, es ist nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Scheiß egal ich würde auch UD pala spielen wenn es nötig währe, aber eins steht fest, ich trans auf horde und will nen Milka Pala!!


----------



## Saberclaw (7. Januar 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss sind Kühe in Indien auch heilig warum auch nicht in WoW :I



Good point^^

Viele sagen jetz, dass es nicht passt usw. Aber später wirds genauso normal werden wie Blutelfenpalas und Draeneishamis.

An sich find ichs in Ordnung, warum sich klassen- und magietechnisch net weiterbilden? Aber bitte keine Stoffklassen für Tauren...

Eine Kuh in Platte sieht gut aus. Aber bitte net im Nachthemd (anderes Thema ich weiß)


----------



## Senkarios (7. Januar 2010)

Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich auch egal ob nun auch (bald) ein Tauren Pala durch die Gegend rennen darf.
Aber im endeffekt nur aus dem Grund, dass der Pala, als solches, eine so derbe uninteressante Klasse für mich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Mitunter habe ich auch deswegen diese Meinung, weil es so zig viele gibt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## GrillGorilla (7. Januar 2010)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht






Nesh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer von denen, die bei der "Ultra-evil-unfair-bösen" Horde sind. Woher kommt eigentlich der aberwitzige Fehlglauben, die Horde wäre böse?^^



Warum versteht eigentlich niemand, dass Blutelfen Palas keine Palas sind, die dem "Licht" dienen, sondern Blutritter, die das "Licht" ausbeuten/ausnutzen!


----------



## Plüschbâr (7. Januar 2010)

GrillGorilla schrieb:


> Warum versteht eigentlich niemand, dass Blutelfen Palas keine Palas sind, die dem "Licht" dienen, sondern Blutritter, die das "Licht" ausbeuten/ausnutzen!



Juhu endlich jmd der es auch begriffen hat xD


----------



## Acid_1 (7. Januar 2010)

GrillGorilla schrieb:


> Warum versteht eigentlich niemand, dass Blutelfen Palas keine Palas sind, die dem "Licht" dienen, sondern Blutritter, die das "Licht" ausbeuten/ausnutzen!


Warum?
Weil 90% der Leute keine Ahnung von nichts haben.
Ich habe hier eigentlich unentwegt den Kopf geschüttelt (außer bei dragon1 und DER Lachmann und dir) und ich hätte die Lösung des Problems parat!

Einfach eine Rasse machen, die alles kann und in Männlich und Weiblich jeweils nur ein Aussehen hat, damit hätte sich die Sache erledigt.
Das ist doch bescheuert, "es soll alles so bleiben wie es am Anfang war und jaaaahahaha nichts verändern", bringt keinem was.

In Threads solcher Art diese Leute einfach ignorieren, das tut dem Blutdruck überhaupt nicht gut.

Das waren meine 2 Pfennige

MfG und schönen Abend noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach einem Thread der zu 95% aus purem Schwachsinn besteht, höre ich gerne sowas hier.


----------



## lordtheseiko (7. Januar 2010)

Noch größere Powerranger? m m ...geht garnich


----------



## BudSpencer93 (7. Januar 2010)

Untote Palas killn sich mit Weihe oder Heiliges Licht selbst.
Sie kämpfen einfach immer als Geist...


----------



## gerome234 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube einfach, dass die Leute einfach zu dumm sind um überhaupt irgendeine Veränderung zu kapieren. Ich will jetzt keinen Beleidigen oder so, aber manchmal frage ich mich ob hier überhaupt jemand zuhört oder einfach nur schreibt um irgendwas halt zu schreiben. 
Tauren sind eben keine Krieger des Lichts sondern der Sonne. Tauscht einfach das Licht mit Sonne aus und ihr habt euren Tauren-Sonnenritter, Paladin, Heilige Kuh etc.
Genauso wie bei Blutelfen herumgeschrien wurde "Die sind doch keine Palas mimimi" Ja, sind sie auch nicht. Genauso wenig die Tauren. Sie sind Blutritter, sie unterdrücken das Licht. (Geht mal nach Silbermond, dort findet ihr einen Naaru der gefangen genommen wird.)
Oder wie manche schreiben, dass es Untote Heilig-Priester gibt. Es gibt sie nicht. Nur das Spiel kann nicht einfach einen Talentbaum rausnehmen. Sonst würden alle rumschreien "Ich muss Geld zahlen um Rasse zu wechseln damit ich Heilig Priester spielen darf mimimi" Die Spiel engine erlaubt es einfach einen Heilig Priester zu spielen.
Und ich finde es so witzig wenn jemand schreibt, dass Sylvanas keine Jägerin sondern eine Windläuferin war. Das ist die selbe Geschichte mit Mensch Pala kein Tauren-Pala!
Untote Jäger passen einfach, wieso könnten sie nicht mit Bogen schießen, sie könnten auch Untote Tiere zähmen. Finde ich persönlich cool.
Und wer noch was gegen Zwerg Schamis hat: Dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Genau die gleiche Geschichte mit Mensch Pala kein Tauren Pala.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand über den sogenannten Tellerrand schaut und sich erst dann aufregt wenn er informiert ist. Nur weil das Spiel Tauren als Paladine bezeichnet, heißt das nicht gleich dass es ein Paladin, wie ihr ihn seht, ist. Also bitte hört auf mit dem "LOL HEILIGE KÜHE WTF SHIT BLIZZ LORE NIX GUT" Blödsinn.


----------



## Nyrân (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich finds komisch wenn da ein Tauren-Paladin rumläuft und ein Richturteil wirkt....
MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael92 (7. Januar 2010)

Mir so was von schnuppe! Spiele nicht gerne Tauren, und Palas auch nicht!


----------



## oliilo (7. Januar 2010)

ich finds geil endlich kann man pala spielen ohne das einem die eier abfallen weil du gay11 spielst .


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Januar 2010)

shamypower schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema. Die Tauren sind ein naturverbundenes Volk, welches die Erdenmutter verehrt. Jetzt scheinen sie ja nen zweiten Glauben angenommen zu haben...so ein maßloser Schwachsinn geht mal garnicht.



Überleg mal wieviel Deutsche, Serben, Amis oder was weiß ich einen unterschiedlichen Glauben haben. 

Ich geh davon aus das Tauren genau wie jede ander spielbare Rasse zu den intelligenten Völkern Azeroths zählen. 
Was ausser Dogmen 8von denen man sich befreien kann) soll ein intelligentes Wesen daran hindern sich seinen glauben auszusuchen und auch zu wechseln?

Christentum > Islam
Erdenmutter > Licht

Übrigens kann es in beiden Fällen der gleiche "Gott" sein, nur anders interpretiert.

Edit: Bei der Umfrage fehlt irgenwie die Antwort: Ganz normal


----------



## Martok (7. Januar 2010)

genau und wenn wir schon beim thema sind:

vote 4 tauren - schurken^^


----------



## Kezpa (7. Januar 2010)

Mograin schrieb:


> ich findes einfach nur schlecht zwergenshaman geht ja noch die könnte es ja von den wildhammer klan lehren aber tauren paladine ist der größt mist seit monströsitäten gegen orc ausgetauscht worden sind



ähm du weißt schon das dass zur vorbereitung für Cataclysm gehört? Die story wurd fortgeführt nach dem Kampf an der Pforte des Zorns....Unterstadt steht nun unter der Bewachung der Elite Krieger der Kronkorken oder wie die heißen weil Unterstadt die horde indirekt unter Führung von Großapotheker Putress verraten hat.
Und ich persöhnlich find Taurenpaladine eig net so toll Gnom palas fänd ich besser =D
aber Paladine sind heilige krieger und welcher von den Horde Rassen ist im stande ein Heiliger Krieger zu sein? nur Taure weil sie eigentlich Friedlich sind..sie Kämpfen nur für die Horde weil Thrall damals ihrem Häuptling half ansonsten würden die Tauren womöglich gegen die Horde kämpfen bzw es ginge ihnen am hintern vorbei^^
Die Neue Klassenzusammenstellungen sind natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es wird denke alles seine erklärung Hintergrund und Gründe haben wieso Blizzard ausgerechnet den Zwergen die Shamanistischen Fähigkeiten gibt oder den Tauren die Macht des Lichtes.

wir dürfen gespannt sein


----------



## Garziil (7. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mal aus Disney´s Hercules zitieren darf:  "Voll dufte Onkel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (7. Januar 2010)

Tauren Paladin ist nach Zwerg-Shami der größte Mist den se hätten machen könnten.

Bisauf beim Blutelf passt bei der Horde der Paladin mal gar nicht. Beim Blutelf weningstens noch insofern, dass schon allein Silbermond im quietschbunten Palatsyle ist.

Aber was hat eine naturverbundene Kuh mit Priestern oder dem heiligen Licht zu tun?
Eine Kuh/Bulle ist naturverbunden, mehr aber auch net. 

Und Zwerg-Shami is ja wohl auch total behindert. Ein Shamane arbeitet MIT der Natur. Und wenn schon die Heimatstadt "Ironforge" heißt und WIDER der Natur ist haben die nix miteinander zu tun. Also sry, aber das passt auch net. 
Uns so zieht es sich durch viele neue Klasse-Kombis, aber das wird Blizz wegen ihrer verdammten Casualisierung nie merken.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (7. Januar 2010)

Tauren pala wird der erste pala meines lebens sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieso?

Weil tauren schlicht und einfaach  IMBA  sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (7. Januar 2010)

erm also ich hab jezt net alle 10 seiten gelesen aber mal an die die jezt auch sagen drenai wären lore technisch shamanen nicht drinn sollten doch sich mal mit der lore befassen.
Die Orc´s haben den SChamanissmuss von dern Drenai gelernt. Wie wir alle wissen sind nicht nur Drenai Alines sonder Orcs ebendso. 
So nun an die weinen das die Lore weiter geht. Wie lange hättet ihr an einer geschichte spaß die zu ende ist und nicht weiter geht? Is doch klar das die welt sich verändern muss. Wenn die Welt sich nicht verändert kann die geschichte die wir alle nicht unspannend finden einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Hikaro (7. Januar 2010)

wie find ich die wohl hm.......................
ICH HABS
schwul-.-


----------



## Flowersun (7. Januar 2010)

Also "Xarithas" gute Erklärung aber in meinem Sinne find ich is das *********** und zwar vom feinsten. Finde es passt einfach nicht. Tauren sind für mcih eher so das natürliche spirituelle Volk und nciht da sterile Krankenhaus (Paladin) Volk^^


----------



## Kersyl (7. Januar 2010)

Die 13902483910408 umfrage...Leute, was findet ihr daran interessant was ich an indischen-heilig-kühen finde? <.< P.S: Sie sind plüschig^^


----------



## Muahdib (7. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/catacly...ine-blue-posts/

Auf MMO Champion gabs die Info vor ein paar Tage, ...


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (7. Januar 2010)

Ich geb's mal gleich vorweg zu: Ich hab nicht alles gelesen und möchte einfach mal nur meine eigene Meinung in den Raum werfen.^^
Mal ganz ehrlich: ich verstehe nicht, wie so viele so dagegen wettern können. Ich mein, ok, es klingt schon leicht gaga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber letztendlich wird's nen Grund geben, warum des jetzt gemacht wird.^^ Loretechnisch lässt es sich ja auch erklären, also: Wo is das Problem?^^ Und für alle die immer noch nörgeln wollen, machts doch so wie ich^^ Ich find's jetzt persönlich auch net so toll, aber es gibt Leute die freuen sich nen Keks dass mit ihren fetten, behaarten Hornträgern (nix gegen euch Taurenliebhaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch ein Bubble+Ruhestein Makro basteln können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und für diese Leute sollt ihr euch mal freuen. Wo ist die Nächstenliebe? Wo ist das Verständnis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Insofern, es grüßt und drückt euch
Das Törtchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muahdib (7. Januar 2010)

Achja was ich viel lustiger Finde ist das die Horde ja mit den Goblin Kriegern nun auch Wurfgeschosse 
für die letzte Attacke bekommt ... die Armen Gnomenkrieger werden dann wohl nicht mehr 
von der Horde zurückgeschossen ;-)


----------



## failrage (7. Januar 2010)

Dass die Horde überhaupt Paladine hat finde ich blöde.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

wie ich tauren-palas finde? 


An den Hufspuren, wie den auch sonst...


----------



## zerre (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie ich tauren-palas finde?
> 
> 
> An den Hufspuren, wie den auch sonst...




rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir egal ich spiel keine kühe


----------



## venkador (7. Januar 2010)

n griff ins kloh find ich^^

nachtelfen magier könnt man erklärn indem man ihnen die skilltrees wegnimmt und neue einfügt mich brot wasser unfug statt arkan feuer eis^^


----------



## PalaBubble (7. Januar 2010)

Bl00dKnight schrieb:


> Was ist wohl besser Blutelf oder Taure ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denk ma die Frage sollte klar sein...Blutelf natürlich!!!


----------



## Revgamer (7. Januar 2010)

ich finds total toll und mach meinen Blutelf auf jeden Fall zu einem Tauren (Holycow)^^

Edit: einzig und allein tun mir die Pferde leid auf denen ich dann sitze :-)


----------



## jeef (7. Januar 2010)

Des ganze Game hat doch eigentlich nichts mehr mit WC zutun also wayne!

ps: find tauren sowieso schon doof dann noch son Fail ^^
viel schlimmer finde ich das erst mit cata menschen jäger kommen,
aber so doofe draenei mit raumschiffen^^ sind jäger -.-


----------



## Tamîkus (7. Januar 2010)

lebrown schrieb:


> hey
> ich finds pers. einfach nur missraten weil es überhaupt nicht passt eben so wie Undead jäger ... wer je undead gespielt hat und auch mit einer armbrust bogen etc geschossen hat sollte das verstehen
> 
> 
> ...




zumal es gibt nicht wirklich  blutelfen und tauren palas bei den blutelfen sinds die blutritter sie haben zwar die gleich fähigkeiten wie die anderen palas nutzen aber das licht auf eine ganz andere art und weise die allianz paladine sind die sagen wir ma echten palas die an das heilige licht bla bla glaubn und es sie erhöht  bei den blutelfen hingegen ist es so das sie das licht nicht erhöht wer ma die  pala beschreibung bei blutelfen gelesen hat weis das und sie haben mitel gefunden das licht mit hilfe arkaner magie zu manipulieren  und für sich zu nutzen erfährt man alles während man quests für den blutritter orden macht bei den tauren köntes so ähnlich werden es gibt bei den tauren nen orden der sonen anberter oder sonenkrieger sie sind das gegenstück zu den nachtelfen die die mondgötin anbeten und tauren beten die erdenmutter und die sonne an also warum auch net tauren palas.... und undead und human hunter sind net unlogisch es gab in der warcraft geschichte menschilche waldlöufer die man heut als jäger bezeichnet und es gibt ein gutes besipeil dafür den typ in den östlichn pestländern weis aber ent mehr wie der heist der war ma ein menschlicher waldläufer viel der seuche anheim wurde dan vom lichking gelöst und ist nu ein undead hunter der qs vergibt


----------



## khain22 (7. Januar 2010)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht



man man man da kennt jemand mal garnicht die story X_X draenei und orcs waren früher verbündete daher können draenei schamanen sein danach kam die brennende legion usw.


----------



## Terrorda (7. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend ;D

Also ich find die Tauren Pala Kühe richtig genial *g*

Sobald ich Cata habe werde ich mir definitiv zuerst einen Tauren Pala machen und mein Main muss warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 MFG


----------



## Holy Light (7. Januar 2010)

Nesh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer von denen, die bei der "Ultra-evil-unfair-bösen" Horde sind. Woher kommt eigentlich der aberwitzige Fehlglauben, die Horde wäre böse?^^



der kommt aus WC 1&2 ... da war sie nähmlich böse... stichwort Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (7. Januar 2010)

Es ist mir latte...

Ganz erlich...mich interessiert mehr was dieser Tauren Pala von sich gibt als das er ein Tauren Paladin ist.... 

Ich glaub wir sind langsam in einer zeit angekommen wo man auch so was gegenüber tollerant sein kann und den unterschied zwischen einer Krieger kuh und einer Paladin kuh merkt man doch eh erst "wenns leuchten beginnt"


----------



## khain22 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> abgesehen davon das das licht untote verbrennt erhört das licht die untoten nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn es so wäre wie hier alle meinen oh daslicht verbrennt die untoten ohnoeZ!!! 
wieso können die dann priester spielen????????????????????????????? die benutzen ja schlieslich auch licht !


----------



## Morthan (7. Januar 2010)

Ich find das ist doch mal ne Innovation. Tauren werden dann zur (eh schon) imba- Tank-rasse mit allen tank klassen zur auswahl.

Und zur lore passts nich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber in Indien gibts auch heilige Kühe, warum dann nicht auch in Azeroth?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Feremus (7. Januar 2010)

sösebär schrieb:


> Tauren Paladine passen nicht wirklich, schließlich sagt Blizaard die Blutelfen bringen es ihnen bei ?!? Die Blutelfen benutzen das Licht und unterwerfen es sich, die Tauren würden aber nie etwas unter sich Zwingen (Außer Gnome vielleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blutelfen untewerfen es sich nicht mehr . soweit ich weis hat sich etwas getan das sie es " frei " nutzen können wie menschen , drenai und co.


----------



## Noldan (7. Januar 2010)

Also mein Blutelf Pala wird mit erscheinen von Cata auch zur Kuh. Ich hab dann bald ne kleine Herde xD

Können Magier eigentlich auch unters Kuhvolk gehen? Ich hab die Liste grad nicht vor Augen xD

Schami, Pala, Dudu, Mage wären dann alles Kühe.

Ich find die einfach Stylisch


----------



## axela (7. Januar 2010)

tauren palas sind doch was feines, Tauren an die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (8. Januar 2010)

axela schrieb:


> tauren palas sind doch was feines, Tauren an die macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niedlich und zum knuddeln.


----------



## Wilderteufel (8. Januar 2010)

MrUmpi schrieb:


> *sylvanas anschau* ääähm was is sylvanas doch gleich für ne klasse? OOOH richtig!!! HUNTER xD



Epic Fail, Sylvanas war nicht immer eine Untote ( Banshee ).


----------



## vicec (8. Januar 2010)

Spontan kommt mir da wieder dieser uralte Youtubelink in den Sinn

Classic/BC - Horde - Paladin



Nach nochmaligem überlegen, muss ich aber sagen, dass ich auf jeden fall meinen miesen Allypala der eh nur vor sich hingammelt da ich Horde Spiele sofort zu einem TauremPala machen würde


----------



## Neitras (8. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mir das schon vorstelle..._tauren paladin_ das passt mal garnicht zu deren kultur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (8. Januar 2010)

Hey...

also mir ist das eig egal denn ich hab die riesen rinder nicht als gegner ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wurde auch mal zeit das wir blutelfen unterstützung bekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocx (8. Januar 2010)

holy cow eben..


----------



## Cyradix (8. Januar 2010)

find tauren palas passen überhaupt nich... 

aba ich finde wiederum undead hunter wird sicher geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darth Daniel (8. Januar 2010)

Tauren Palas gehen mal gar nicht Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind Schamanen und Druiden sprich ihre Kultur und alles ist auf die Natur bezogen.Was aber noch schlimmer wäre sind Taurenschurken also bitte stellt euch das mal vor wie soll das gehen.Finde das passt so wie es ist. Untote Jäger gehn ja noch aber manche Kombos gehen gar nicht Blutelfkrieger, Taurenpala ,Gnomtodesritter hätte ich auch gleich verboten.Nachtelfenmagier Nada.


----------



## Set0 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht, warum die meisten SPieler sich darüber aufregen. Jegliche Form des RPs, oder was dem nahe kommt, ist euch doch scheiß egal. Die meisten spielen doch eh nur so vor sich hin.

Also was stören euch dann Tauren Paladine.


----------



## pandap (8. Januar 2010)

ihnen fehlt arkaner strom den die blutelfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schöner manareg alle 2 min

aber auch so, leuchtende kühe? mir hätte der tauren priest ja besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (8. Januar 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> Tauren Palas gehen mal gar nicht Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Überreicht den "Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Story"-Award*

Wer die Storyerklärungen zu den neuen Kombinationen sucht, kann gerne hier oder im offiziellen Forum nachsehen. Dort haben viele Spieler und auch ich mehr als oft genug geschrieben, dass z.B. Tauren-Paladine loretechnisch die Krieger des zweiten Auges der Erdenmutter (der Sonne) sind. Und wer in Darnassus den Nachtelfen-Magier der Shendra'lar besucht, kann auch gleich bei Tyrande vorbeischauen, deren Truppen auch Nachtelfen-Paladine (=Mondpriesterinnen) beinhalten-


----------



## Nortrom141 (8. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 90% derjenigen, die schlecht gevoted haben sind die Aersche, die Rp events stoeren und denken das Rp ein "Oh holder Ritter"-gebrabbel ist.
> Alle die sich auskennen, wissen dass Zwerge (Wildhammmer) Schamanen haben, theoretisch einzelne Druiden sogar, und die Taurenpalas Krieger der Erdmutter sind (Sonne ist ihr auge, Mond das Zweite)
> Auserdem ist Lore &#8800; Engine (oder wie man das schreibt)
> Ein Mensch Pala ist nicht das selbe wie ein Dreanei-Lichtkrieger oder B11 Blutritter.
> "Genauso" ist ein Tauren Pala kein Pala im sinne der Menschen, sondern ein schwer gepanzerter Krieger, der die kraefte der Sonne (Licht) benutzt.




sehr guter beitrag, sogar ich habs verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (8. Januar 2010)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht




Achja aber ihr allis dürft unsere Schamanen haben? klaaar^^
außer schamanen wegend en Wildhämmer aber die tintenfische?
mir erpsönlich hätts eh besser gepasst, dass b11 zu allis und dreanei zu horde, da ja sich dreanei ja die orks seitens dreanor kannten (ja ich weiß das die sich gegen ende die birne zerschmettert haben aneinander, aber da war ja nur die brennende legion schuld) und die blutelfen haben mit den menschen gegen uns trolle und orks gekämft bei der Invasion durchs dunkle portal

und alle die sagen es passt nicht, es gab schon zu 70er zeiten und früher taurenpaladine bei der argentumdämmerung von dem her passt, und ich freue mich endlich, dass ncht jeder Pala bei uns so ne dürre bohnenstange is^^

tauren ftw!  


allerdings muss ich sagen, das t7 bei ner pala kuh behämmert aussieht^^


----------



## Shac (8. Januar 2010)

1.) die letzten zwei Addons haben hauptsächlich die Mächte des Lichts dominiert(bc-Naruu,Woltk- Argentumkreuzzug) und wie man vielleicht sieht hat der Kreuzzug auch Tauren rekrutiert und das Licht ist ja eine reine Macht die die Balance hält.

2.) Die Blutelfenpalas hatten während BC M`uru angezapft der aber später entführt wurde und durch seine Essenz wurde auch der Sonnenbrunnen gereinigt und weil die Blutelfen auf Seiten der Naruu kämpften haben diese ihnen Angeboten die wege des richtigen Lichtes zu bestreiten.

3.)Nachtelfen mögen zwar arkane Magie nicht ausstehen aber wenn man mal nach Düsterbruch schaut sind da immer noch die Shen´Dralar(oder so ähnlich) und diese sind es die wieder aus ihrem Exil zurückkehren und die wege der Magie zu den Nachtelfen zurückbringen.

4.)Das Mondfeuer stammt wohl eher wie der Name schon sagt von Elune also ein Arkanzauber von der Göttin der Nachtelfen.

Wenn ihr schon loretechnisch mitreden wollt schaut euch doch bitte die Qeusttexte an,lest die Bücher usw. Dann merkt ihr das alles ganz anders aussieht und alles seinen Sinn hat(das selbe gabs ja schon zu Classiczeiten wo gesagt wurde WoW hat keine Story und auf Nachfrage haben die Leute keine Qeusttexte gelesen).


----------



## Dropz (8. Januar 2010)

kommen mit cata echt Tauren Palas und Undead Hunter?


----------



## Crowser19 (8. Januar 2010)

Tauren pala, B11 Krieger und Goblin iwas stehen schon bei mir in Planung für Cataclysm.^^


----------



## Dropz (8. Januar 2010)

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidorak (8. Januar 2010)

Tauren sind ja durch ihre naturverbundenheit prädestiniert für Schamanen und Druiden, welche ja als Klassenkombinationen verfügbar sind.

Als Krieger und Todesritter machen sie auch ne gute Figur.

Jäger passt ebenfalls....Jäger und Sammler...


Aber Paladin passt absolut null und gar nicht zum Setting, warum nicht gleich Untoten Paladin oder eben Blutelfen Krieger.

Die wählbaren Klassen sollten meiner Meinung mit der Rasse übereinstimmen... Schneesturm sollte daher gut überlegen bevor sie ein "alle Rassen- alle klassen-system" einführt


----------



## BlackSun84 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz ehrlich den Leuten wie Sidorak oder Dropz - aber auch allen anderen lernresistenten Leuten hier - danken. Bei diesem Thema hat man eine Menge zum Lachen, da viele hier nicht einmal in der Lage sind, 3 Posts nach oben zu den Loreerklärungen zu schauen. Ich werde dieses Thema wohl mal meiner Bekannten schicken, die gerade im Bereich Psychologie an ihrer Arbeit schreibt.  Hier lassen sich richtig gute Einblicke in eine Art Kleinkinderverhalten junger Menschen erhaschen - "Ich mag das nicht, also ist das blöd." *Augen zu, Ohren zu*. Irgendwie amüsant, aber auch irgendwie traurig, wenn man sieht, was für eine Art Mensch mittlerweile WoW spielt.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

OMG wenn ich mir das so durchlese...sind hier 50% leute, die 0 ahnung von lore haben, 49% leute die halbwissen verbreiten und von lore auch nen scheiss verstehen, und 1% der hier sinnlos versucht, den anderen etwas zu erklaeren... http://www.wowwiki.com/Portal:Main empfehl ich euch allen, eine meistens ziemlich sichere quelle wenns um lore geht... achja, ich wette die die hier flamen und heulen, sind nicht in der Lage es auf englisch zu lesen und verstehen -.-+


----------



## Schtinketroll (8. Januar 2010)

Nuja ich würde zwar keinen spielen aber lustig find ich´s schon Tauren, sind doch eher "Hippis" und keine Streiter des Lichts!
Rein Geschichtlich total Inakzeptabel!!


----------



## BlackSun84 (9. Januar 2010)

Schtinketroll schrieb:


> Nuja ich würde zwar keinen spielen aber lustig find ich´s schon Tauren, sind doch eher "Hippis" und keine Streiter des Lichts!
> Rein Geschichtlich total Inakzeptabel!!



Überreicht auch hier den "Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Story"-Award*

Wer die Storyerklärungen zu den neuen Kombinationen sucht, kann gerne hier oder im offiziellen Forum nachsehen. Dort haben viele Spieler und auch ich mehr als oft genug geschrieben, dass z.B. Tauren-Paladine loretechnisch die Krieger des zweiten Auges der Erdenmutter (der Sonne) sind. Und wer in Darnassus den Nachtelfen-Magier der Shendra'lar besucht, kann auch gleich bei Tyrande vorbeischauen, deren Truppen auch Nachtelfen-Paladine (=Mondpriesterinnen) beinhalten-


----------



## Gorb001 (9. Januar 2010)

Da fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit:

Ich hoffe meistens tot im Dreck.


----------



## pg12' (9. Januar 2010)

Hi 
Ich finde es passt überhaupt nicht aber sie sind am besten geeignet neben den Blutelfen bei der Horde


----------



## Curvatura (9. Januar 2010)

Tauren als Paladine wird sicherlich gewöhnungsbedrüftig aber nicht mehr als Zwergen Paladine. Keine ahnung wer sich ausdenken könnte aus Zwergen Paladine zu machen und keiner hats gemerkt.


----------



## BlackSun84 (9. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Tauren als Paladine wird sicherlich gewöhnungsbedrüftig aber nicht mehr als Zwergen Paladine. Keine ahnung wer sich ausdenken könnte aus Zwergen Paladine zu machen und keiner hats gemerkt.



Das liegt daran, weil diese von Anfang an drin sind. Und machen wir uns nichts vor, der Großteil der heutigen WoWler stammt aus der BC-Ära, selbst die Hassthreads gegen Blutelfen haben stark nachgelassen. Damit ist für den Großteil der heutigen WoWler BC die ultimative Version und alles, was dann an Neuem kam, ist schlecht.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (9. Januar 2010)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Also erstens:
> Mondfeuer zählt zur Kategorie der Naturzauber (Gleichgewichtsbaum und so... klingelt da was?), nicht zu der der Arkanzauber.
> 
> BtT.: Wie findet ihr Zwergenschamanen? Passt doch eigentlich, Erdverbundenheit und sowas. Da die Allianz nun 2 Rassen hat, die Schamanen ausbilden können, braucht auch die Horde ein zweites Volk, das Paladine hat. Und jetzt denkt mal scharf nach: Welches Volk auf Hordenseite ist am ehesten friedlich?
> ...


ehm trolle bedienen sich schon des lichts ----> priester. Kommt auch in den wow comix vor weiss ned wie der troll heisst, er hats von den argentum dämmerung typen (Menschen) gelernt und es dann seinem Volk gezeigt. Wollten ihn zuerst töten und dann haben sie gesehen das das licht auch zu ihn spricht.


----------



## Shac (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt können ALLE Rassen Paladine haben. Denn was sagt die Lehre im Spiel zum Licht? Richtig das das Licht in ALLEN Lebewesen steckt. Von daher können auch alle Rassen das Heilige Licht nutzen und somit alle Paladine haben.

Nicht zu vergessen wenn man auf der Story rumtrampelt dann nicht so billig denn ursprünglich war Magie der Hauptbestandteil der Nachtelfen und als Druide wurdest du ausgelacht. denn falls es keiner merkt die Story entwickelt sich weiter und da kanns passieren das fremdartige Magie ihrern weg zu anderen Völkern findet. Genauso war es bei den Orks. Sie kannten erst nur den Schamanismus und ihre Ahnen (die zufällig nur da waren wegen eines Naruus also eines wesen des Lichtes) und die orks haben auch das Hexenmeistertum erlernt. also hört auf zu sagen Taurenpaladine wären loretechnisch unmöglich.


----------



## HolyTauren (9. Januar 2010)

Ihr dürft Tauren nicht als Menschen-Paladine sehen. Tauren bedienen sich nicht der Kräfte des Lichts sondern der Kräfte der Sonne. Ähnlich wie Nachtelf Priester die eigentlich Mondpriester heißen sollten oder Blutelfen als Klasse nicht Paladin sondern Blutritter heißen müssten.  Betrachtet man einmal die Mentalitäten der Völker Menschen und Tauren sollte man bald merken das Tauren weitaus gutherziger sind als Menschen und warum sollten Tauren also keine Paladine werden? Viel unlogischer sind dagegen Untote Jäger. Soweit ich weiß hassen die Untoten Lebende oder generell alles was lebt. Theoretisch würde das bedeuten, dass Untote Tiere auch hassen da  sie ja leben. Theoretisch müssten die Untote "Untote-Wildtiere"zähmen können und die Leute die sagen "Untote Hunter soooo geil Sylvanas Style" macht euch eine Blutelfin als Jägerin die hat mehr von Sylvanas als eine Untote Jägerin.




/flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ráana (9. Januar 2010)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht



this.


----------



## Curvatura (9. Januar 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt können ALLE Rassen Paladine haben. Denn was sagt die Lehre im Spiel zum Licht? Richtig das das Licht in ALLEN Lebewesen steckt. Von daher können auch alle Rassen das Heilige Licht nutzen und somit alle Paladine haben.



Tja, das Problem an der Sache ist allerdings das Schamanismus und der Paladine als heilige Ritter der Kirche sich nicht unter einem Hut bringen lassen. Man kann ja jetzt sagen: "Na und ist doch egal ist ein Spiel" ... natürlich kann man das nur ob das realistisch ist, ist eine andere Frage.

Jemand mit Schamanistischem Ursprung wie der Taure als Paladin, ob das sinnvoll ist ist eine ganz andere Frage. Wow ist ja sowieso nur eine Psychologisch ins Detail durchdachte Gelddruckmaschine bei der es nur darauf ankommt möglichst viele Leute möglichst lange am bezahlen zu halten und da sind solche Mittel doch nur recht.

Ein Spiel mit Story ist das schon lange nicht mehr ...

Jäger bei den Untoten ist ok finde ich, man darf den Jäger dann nicht als naturverbundenen Charakter betrachten sondern als reinen Bogenschützen (Himmelverdunkler) so wie sie bei der Geisel schon immer im Dienst sind. Wollte man dies richtig machen müsste der Jäger der untoten keinen Begleiter besitzen sondern zusätzliche Fähigkeiten als Ersatz erhalten. Dies allerging kann ich mir bei Blizzard nicht vorstellen. Lässt sich mit Copy & Paste wie Blizzard es macht nicht umsetzen.


----------



## Escander (9. Januar 2010)

Naja wenn Blizz es gut mit der Lore einbringt find ich es schon ok.
Ich meine natürlich gibt es noch Nachtelfen die im Geheimen arkane Magie verwenden und nicht zusammen mit den Hochelfen verbannt worden sind. Es gibt ja auch heute noch irgendwelche Sekten .
Und zwei Tauren, mir fallen die Namen grad nicht ein, reden ja auch in Donnerfels darüber, dass nicht nur der Mond, sondern auch die Sonne Teil der Erdenmutter ist.
Also warum dürfen Tauren dann nicht auch die Macht der Sonne, neben der Macht des Mondes, benutzen?


----------



## Shac (9. Januar 2010)

Ráana schrieb:


> this.



Ok dann verliert ihr aber auch die Klasse Priester komplett weil diese ja auch auf das Licht zurückgreifen.



Curvatura schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem an der Sache ist allerdings das Schamanismus und der Paladine als heilige Ritter der Kirche sich nicht unter einem Hut bringen lassen. Man kann ja jetzt sagen: "Na und ist doch egal ist ein Spiel" ... natürlich kann man das nur ob das realistisch ist, ist eine andere Frage.
> 
> Jemand mit Schamanistischem Ursprung wie der Taure als Paladin, ob das sinnvoll ist ist eine ganz andere Frage. Wow ist ja sowieso nur eine Psychologisch ins Detail durchdachte Gelddruckmaschine bei der es nur darauf ankommt möglichst viele Leute möglichst lange am bezahlen zu halten und da sind solche Mittel doch nur recht.
> 
> Ein Spiel mit Story ist das schon lange nicht mehr ...



Draenei,Blutelfen,Tauren,Trolle,Untote sind auch keine Streiter der Kirche. Die Draenei haben das Licht schon benutzt viele Tausend Jahre bevor der erste Mensch aufgetaucht ist. Die Naruu bringen z.B. bei wie man das Licht nutzt. Ebenso kannste auch sagen Orks können net gleichzeitig Hexenmeister und Schamanen haben.

WoW hat ne ausgezeichnete Story aber wenn man blind nur den epics und Marken hinterherrennt und alles andere komplett ignoriert merkt man das net.


----------



## Apocalyptica (9. Januar 2010)

sollen sie doch einfach jede klasse für rasse freischalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geschichtlich lässt sich das doch bestimmt ohne probs regeln.

"durch die neue gefahr die voin deathwing ausgeht waren alle rassen gezwungen sich neue wege zur stärkung zu suchen bla bla blub..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


tauren schurken... hmm...


----------



## Detela (9. Januar 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss sind Kühe in Indien auch heilig warum auch nicht in WoW :I



ah made my day XD
joa son holy steak ist schon was komisches :O
aba naja ich sag nur nachtelf magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (9. Januar 2010)

Blizzard kann ihre Story umschreiben wie dennen es passt. Desweiteren die Welt überlebt eine Kathastrope grad so um zu überleben lernen die Völker neue Wege zum Überleben... Sprich neue Klassen in ihren eigenen Reihen. Ich werd mir nen Taurenpala machen * will undbedingt die Kuh aufen Palamount sehnxD der arme Ghaul;D*. Das eine Volk lernt vom anderen


----------



## HolyTauren (9. Januar 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> * will undbedingt die Kuh aufen Palamount sehnxD der arme Ghaul;D*.


Blizzard hat schon gesagt das Taurenpaladine ihr eigenes Mount bekommen. Geil wäre so ein Kodo mit goldener Rüstung xD


----------



## Detela (9. Januar 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Blizzard hat schon gesagt das Taurenpaladine ihr eigenes Mount bekommen. Geil wäre so ein Kodo mit goldener Rüstung xD



sehen wir die sache logisch dan ist es ja so das tauren lichtritter,sonne,blutritter blabliblub hatten wa schon alles. also sollte es iwie n ´´sonnen´´ tier sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt son goldenes huhn oder so auf den eier verpackungen sind ja auch imma sonnen XD


----------



## Suki2000 (9. Januar 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Blizzard hat schon gesagt das Taurenpaladine ihr eigenes Mount bekommen. Geil wäre so ein Kodo mit goldener Rüstung xD



Ja hab ich eben auch gedacht. Joa so nen Huhn wäre auch cool

*sich grad nen Kodo mit der Rüstung von BE Palamount vorstell* omg hahaxD


----------



## Yalis (9. Januar 2010)

mit einem wort: gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Januar 2010)

1-2 Wochen nach Release interessiert es ehh keinen mehr und alle zocken nen Tauren Pala ergo egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (9. Januar 2010)

HOLY COW! Wär doch fett. Mount kann ich mir zwar auch nich vorstellen, aber son Taure in pala-Rüssi, sieht doch glaub ich geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw, wenn ich schon von Lore-unpassenden Kombis redet.. Nachtelf Mage, mehr sag ich nicht...


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Januar 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Btw, wenn ich schon von Lore-unpassenden Kombis redet.. Nachtelf Mage, mehr sag ich nicht...



aua, informier dich mal wie die Welt ihr jetziges Aussehen bekam.

Warst nie in DB?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> WoW hat ne ausgezeichnete Story aber wenn man blind nur den epics und Marken hinterherrennt und alles andere komplett ignoriert merkt man das net.



/sign

aber das merken ja fast kaum leute ...
und zum 4957887034 mal, alles neuen klassen rassen kombinationen kann man lore technisch super erklären (ok, bis auf nachtelf magier .. da ist das noch son bisschen schwammig) und es gibt keinen grund hier rumzumeckern -.-


----------



## cortez338 (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> aber das merken ja fast kaum leute ...
> und zum 4957887034 mal, alles neuen klassen rassen kombinationen kann man lore technisch super erklären (ok, bis auf nachtelf magier .. da ist das noch son bisschen schwammig) und es gibt keinen grund hier rumzumeckern -.-




Doch auch die Nachtelf Magier haben ihr Geschichte schöießlich gibt es dazu bereits eine Quest wo man ein Gespräch mit anhören kann


----------



## Darksasuke (9. Januar 2010)

Hmm ne finds net so toll also tauren pala passt irgendwie gar net xD naja aber wann wird sich dran gewöhnen es wird ja auch b11 warri geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (9. Januar 2010)

Darksasuke schrieb:


> Hmm ne finds net so toll also tauren pala passt irgendwie gar net xD naja aber wann wird sich dran gewöhnen es wird ja auch b11 warri geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was bitte spricht gegen einen Blutelf Krieger ?


----------



## refra (9. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> aua, informier dich mal wie die Welt ihr jetziges Aussehen bekam.
> 
> Warst nie in DB?


Nachtelfen/Hochelfen benutzten Magie, Sargeras wurde aufmerksam, Azshara machte ein Portal für ihn auf, Dämonen traten aus, grosser Krieg, Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodierte, grösster Teil von Kalimdor ging unter, Nachtelfen schworen der (Arkan)Magie ab, Hochelfen wurden zu Nagas/Blutelfen.
Was ist daran falsch?

B2T:
Naja...sie haben einen guten Hintergrund...persönlich würde ich keinen spielen, aber jeder wie er will.

MfG,
refra


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Doch auch die Nachtelf Magier haben ihr Geschichte schöießlich gibt es dazu bereits eine Quest wo man ein Gespräch mit anhören kann



ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem ist es etwas ... "ungewöhnlich" das ein volk das 10000 jahre lang der meinung war arkane magie zerstört alles (stimmt ja auch) war und auf einmal wieder händchenhaltend mitr den leuten umherläuft die vor 10000 jahren fast ganz azeroth zerstört hatten. 
dazu sind die nachtelfen das wohl rassistischste volk das es auf azeroth gibt ...


----------



## Höllensturz (9. Januar 2010)

hmm find Tauren Paladine ( Heilge Kuh wird/is einfach schon eingeprägt, wird nie verschwinden^^) eigendlich in Ordnung, jeder kann zum Licht finden 

Aber Untote Hunter... Sylvana hat nach ihrer Wiedererweckung auch ihren Kontakt zur natur verloren, und Hunter brauchen eine gewisse bindung zur Natur wenn ich mich ma Täusche...bin auch net allwissend^^


Nich vergessen: Es wird Schlimmer als es ist, und blizzard macht es nicht Besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

Die Tauren Paladine haben ne sehr einfach Erklärung:
Die Tauren haben immer nur die Erde angebetet, weil es nunmal ihre Göttin, die Erdenmutter war. Auch den Mond haben sie teilweise verehrt, als Auge der Erdenmutter, und zwar machen dies die Druiden. Bei dem Gespräch im Druidenzelt erfährt man jedoch, dass auch die Sonne ein Aspekt der Erdenmutter ist, und Sonne ist nunmal Licht. Und so braucht man jetzt nicht nur die Priester des Mondes (die Druiden), sondern auch die Priester der Sonne (Priester eben). Und natürlich brauch man für jede Gottheit auch Kämpfer. Also sind Tauren Paladine keine Krieger des Lichts, sondern eher Krieger der Sonne, was sich wohl kaum auf die Attacken auswirken wird biggrin.gif Der Name ist nur anders.

Die Blutelf Krieger auch:
Nachdem der Arkane Hunger irgendwann überwunden war, konnten sie ja auch ohne Magie etwas bewerkstelligen. Denn selbst Drogenabhängige kommen irgendwann von den Drogen los und werden clean. Und so konnten die Zauberbrecher auch ohne Magie fest zuhauen. Ausserdem haben sie schon Schurken, die haben auch nix mit Magie zu tun.

Die Nachtelf Magier sind wesentlich absurder als Tauren Paladine. Denn, wie schon gesagt, haben die Nachtelfen der arkanen Magie abgeschworen. Ausserdem brauchten die Nachtelfen auch erstmal eine Invasion auf ihren geheiligten Baum, um sich mit der Horde und den Menschen einzulassen. Und sie sind immernoch darauf aus, so wenig wie möglich mit dem Rest der Welt zu tun zu haben und verkriechen sich in ihren Wäldern.
Der Magier im Tempel des Mondes musste ja fast betteln, um zu Tyrande zu kommen. Und sowohl die Wache, als auch der Magier waren derbst arrogant, sodass die wohl kaum auf ein Niveau kommen werden. ich frag mich, WAS da noch passiert bis Cata, aber es muss was passieren.


----------



## Gnomagia (9. Januar 2010)

Taurenpalas sind nicht nur sinnvoll,sondern sehen auch stylisch aus(Tauren+Platte...).Alles,was Fett ist,sieht an nem breitschultrigen Riesen nunmal chique aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Stoffzeug könnte aber blöd wirken.


----------



## BlackSun84 (9. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> aua, informier dich mal wie die Welt ihr jetziges Aussehen bekam.
> 
> Warst nie in DB?



Wie ich schonmal sagte, bezeifel ich, dass 9 von 10 WoWler aus der Pre-BC-Ära stammen. Natürlich kennen die dann nicht mehr DB und die Shendra'lar. Vor allem finde ich es befremdlich, dass alle glauben, dass jede Klasse in jedem Volk superbeliebt und gemocht ist. Natürlich werden Sonnenkrieger eher selten sein und anfangs bei den Tauren neugierig beäugt. Natürlich werden 99 von 100 Nachtelfen die neuen Schüler der Shendra'lar mit einer Mischung aus Spott bis absoluter Abneigung betrachten. Nur genauso ist das heute schon. So sind Draenei-Schamanen recht neu bei den alten Draenei und ein neuer Schamane wird sicherlich von seinen Paladin-Freunden eher spöttisch betrachtet. Von den ganzen Menschen-Hexenmeistern will ich gar nicht reden. Die müssen höllisch aufpassen, dass sie nicht entdeckt und hingerichtet werden. Aber hey, solange der Großteil der WoWler aus der Kombination "Verkappter HdR-Fan trifft Teletubbiesalleistgut" besteht, kann man nicht erwarten, dass sie Ahnung von der Lore haben.

@Numi:
Wobei bei den Blutelfen jeder Magie wirken kann. Mancher besser, manche schlechter, aber einem Blutelfen ist die arkane Macht des Sonnenbrunnens einfach im Blut. Aber gut, man darf nicht von Blizzard erwarten, dass sie bei manchen Rassen die Klassen separat designen. Schon heute nutzt ja jede Klasse Mana, obwohl das überwiegend Schwachsinn³ ist.

@Hölle:
Glaubst du etwas, dass jeder WoW-Jäger ein Freund der Natur ist? Wie oben steht, ist das Klassendesign halt so, nur schaue man sich die Jägertradition der Völker an. Die Blutelfen und Nachtelfen sind Waldläufer, Zwerge haben Gebirgsjäger und Menschen und Verlassene massenhaft Bogenschützenregimenter. Nur weil alle Priester in WoW Lichtmagie wirken können, ist das nicht loretechnisch so.


----------



## Tamîkus (9. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Die Tauren Paladine haben ne sehr einfach Erklärung:
> Die Tauren haben immer nur die Erde angebetet, weil es nunmal ihre Göttin, die Erdenmutter war. Auch den Mond haben sie teilweise verehrt, als Auge der Erdenmutter, und zwar machen dies die Druiden. Bei dem Gespräch im Druidenzelt erfährt man jedoch, dass auch die Sonne ein Aspekt der Erdenmutter ist, und Sonne ist nunmal Licht. Und so braucht man jetzt nicht nur die Priester des Mondes (die Druiden), sondern auch die Priester der Sonne (Priester eben). Und natürlich brauch man für jede Gottheit auch Kämpfer. Also sind Tauren Paladine keine Krieger des Lichts, sondern eher Krieger der Sonne, was sich wohl kaum auf die Attacken auswirken wird biggrin.gif Der Name ist nur anders.
> 
> Die Blutelf Krieger auch:
> ...



/sign

also wen was passiert dan nach cata dan mach ich mir die ganzen neuen klassen/rassenkombis und lese mir die erste klassen q durch wo man zum lehrer seiner klasse geschickt wird da wird erklärt was die klasse fürne rolle in ihrem volk spielt bin scho ma auf tauren und nachtelf gespant


----------



## nirvanager1 (9. Januar 2010)

tauren müffeln unter den achseln!!


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Januar 2010)

Nach Release interressiert es eh keinen mehr, weil sich alle auf den neuen Content stürzen.
Alle neuen Combos von Klassen und Rassen lassen sich gut erklären und eine Diskussion im buffed Forum ist Blizzard denke ich ziemlich egal, im offizielem Forum würde sowas Sinn machen.
Wobei selbst dann würde sich nichts mehr daran ändern also? Was solls egal ende der Diskussion...


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Gottogott is doch wurst, welche Rasse welche Klasse hat.
Ich freu mich, dass es nun mehr auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt.

Ich z.B. mag Untote sehr  ^^ und ich mag Jäger = win für mich und bst. viele andere.

Außerdem werden dann die Start/low-Gebiete ma wieder richtig bevölkert ( obwohl man low-lvl-PvP mit den Accbounds eh vergessen kann ^^ )
aber werd eh n gobbo anfangen  xD


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Januar 2010)

Dann soll jede Rasse doch jede Klasse spielen können.

Eine heilige Kuh, nen Zwergen-Schami und Nachtelfen als Mages. Was kommt als nächstes? Gnom Druide?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Dann soll jede Rasse doch jede Klasse spielen können.
> 
> Eine heilige Kuh, nen Zwergen-Schami und Nachtelfen als Mages. Was kommt als nächstes? Gnom Druide?



ja, zwergen schamanen sind total unlogisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

> ja, zwergen schamanen sind total unlogisch



Wenn dasn icht sarkastisch gemeint war, was ich hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann lass esm ich mal erklären:
Auch hier eher ne ganz simple Erklärung. Ich hoffe mal, alle kennen noch die netten Zwerge ausm Hinterland, da bei Aerie Peak. Die nennt man Wildhammerzwerge, und wie man daran sehen kann, dass sie Greifen züchten, und das ohne Gewalt oder sowas, und dank der Tatsache, dass die schon Schamanen (die zwar Elementaristen heissen, aber eigentlich das selbe sind) haben, haben die sich einfach bei den Bronzebeard-Zwergen (denen, die man spielt) eingegliedert. Wie die grünen Trolle, die ja eigentlich auch Bruchhauer und keine Darkspear sind. Aber man kann sie trotzdem spielen.


Und die Untoten Jäger lassen sich auch einfach erklären. Man nehme einen Toten, einen Nekromanten und eine Schusswaffe, oder wahlweise einen Bogen oder ne Armbrust. Dann erkläre man dem Nekromanten, er soll doch ein bisschen Verständnis für die Natur in dem neuen Rekruten lassen. Und nach dem 10. Versuch, bei dem nur Krieger und Schurken rausgekommen sind, wird dieser Nekromant es dann begriffen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Troll Druiden gibt es auch schon. Vorzeigebärle der Trolle ist Nalorakk, der erste Boss aus Zul'Aman. Man überstrapaziere den Schamanismus und füge ein bisschen Einfluss der Tauren hinzu, garniere dies mit der sowieso vorhandenen Verbundenheit der Trolle zur Natur und voilá, wir haben einen Troll Druiden, der seine Schultern raucht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Wenn dasn icht sarkastisch gemeint war, was ich hoffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




>>>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<<<<<
das sollte eigentlich deutlich machen das es sarkastisch gemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killding (9. Januar 2010)

komisch dass mein ud rogue auch nicht stirbt wenn ihn ein pala healt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (9. Januar 2010)

Xarithas schrieb:


> BtT.: Wie findet ihr Zwergenschamanen? Passt doch eigentlich, Erdverbundenheit und sowas. Da die Allianz nun 2 Rassen hat, die Schamanen ausbilden können, braucht auch die Horde ein zweites Volk, das Paladine hat. Und jetzt denkt mal scharf nach: Welches Volk auf Hordenseite ist am ehesten friedlich?
> Viele schreien jetzt: UNTOTE!!!111 Aber seid bitte ernst.
> Orcs? Ja sicher, die wollten ja niiieee Krieg führen.
> Trolle? Sicher, die allerliebsten.
> ...




sehe ich genau so


----------



## Talin78 (9. Januar 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> sehen wir die sache logisch dan ist es ja so das tauren lichtritter,sonne,blutritter blabliblub hatten wa schon alles. also sollte es iwie n ´´sonnen´´ tier sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da musste ich lachen. Aber das geht nicht, weil dann beschweren sich die Blutelfen. Die wollen doch ihre Hühnchen behalten.


----------



## Jemorail (9. Januar 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich eben auch gedacht. Joa so nen Huhn wäre auch cool
> 
> *sich grad nen Kodo mit der Rüstung von BE Palamount vorstell* omg hahaxD



naja das mitm huhn erinnert mich iwie an final fantasy (chocobos) 
aber so nen kodo wäre schon cool weil nen taure aufm palapferd sieht dann doch bissl. komisch aus^^


----------



## Eyatrian (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> keine ahnung wieso es als arkan dargestellt wird...aber es ist ein naturzauber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> es ist ein reiner naturzauber nix anderes




Um das ein für alle mal zu klären:

MONDFEUER  mach ARKANschaden, und da ist nichts dran zu drehen !!!




Mondfeuer	Rang 10
21% des Basismanas	30 Meter Reichweite
Spontanzauber

Verbrennt den Feind und fügt ihm 189 bis 221 *Arkanschaden* sowie 12 Sek. lang insgesamt 384 zusätzlichen *Arkanschaden* zu.
Mondfeuer	Magie
Alle 3 Sek. 96 *Arkanschaden*.
Noch 12 Sekunden



MfG 


Eyatrian, Druide aus Leidenschaft


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Um das ein für alle mal zu klären:
> 
> MONDFEUER  mach ARKANschaden, und da ist nichts dran zu drehen !!!
> 
> ...



engine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im spiel wird es als arkan schaden dargestellt. von der wow lore her ist es aber ein naturzauber, da die druiden arkane magie verachten und sie nicht wirken können


----------



## Schamikus (9. Januar 2010)

Also Taurenpala find ich fragwürdig vom Hintergrund unsrer grasenden Freunde her. Sie sind naturverbunden, und glauben an die Elemente, das wWiderspricht der einstellung eines Paladins, aber es kommt so oder so egal was wir sagen ;-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

Schamikus, ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber ließt du das, was die Leute vor dir schreiben? Die Erklärung für den Tauren Paladin wurde auf der vorherigen Seite geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Mondfeuer der Druiden, wieso sollte das kein Arkanzauber sein? Stell dir mal einen Boss mit naturimmunität vor. Sollen die Eulen dann zu Hause gelassen werden? Nein, so können sie Mondfeuer und Sternenfeuer spammen.
Und wie willst du Mondlicht sonst darstellen? Mit dem Element "Licht" hat es nicht viel zu tun, "Schatten" ist es auch nicht ganz und für "Natur" ist zu wenig Grün im Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjxx (9. Januar 2010)

Taure in rosa platten rüstung lol ^^


----------



## Eyatrian (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> engine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sag mal kannst du nicht lesen ?  

Da steht ARKANschaden nicht NATURschaden.

Mir ist die Lore bekannt aber in WoW ist es nunmal ein Arkanzauber(bzw macht Arkanschaden) als Naturzauber "getarnt".


Eyatrian


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

Des hat er doch auch garnicht dementiert, er hat nur gesagt, dass es von der Lore her ein Naturzauber ist. Aber im Spiel nunmal Arkanzauber, wie du ja gesagt hast.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> sag mal kannst du nicht lesen ?
> 
> Da steht ARKANschaden nicht NATURschaden.
> 
> ...



ehmm ..
anscheinend kannst du nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sagte 
"*im spiel wird es als arkan schaden dargestellt*. von der wow lore her ist es aber ein naturzauber, da die druiden arkane magie verachten und sie nicht wirken können"
und nochmal engine =/ lore


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mal eben kurz ne Frage einwerfen: Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich Warcraft I-III nicht gespielt habe (bitte nicht hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weiß ich nicht so genau bescheid, aber sind wir mit Cataclysm nicht schon außerhalb der Hintergrundgeschichte? Soweit ich weiß sind wir nun am beginn eines Neuanfangs den niemand vorhersagen kann, weils halt komplett neu ist, ohne bücher oder andere Spiele als Vorlage (bitte korrigiert mich wenns nicht stimmt). Somit sind alle Dinge die als "Lore" von WoW angesehen werden doch eigentlich hinfällig.

nunja, ich muss sagen mich stört es nicht sehr das es Tauren palas geben soll, gegen Zwerg shamis hab ich auch nix einzuwenden (die buddeln schon solang im Boden rum da muss ja was bei rauskommen) und Troll dudu gehen auch in Ordnung, hat mich eh gewundert warum grade die keine Druiden konnten, immerhin haben die ein händchen für Pflanzen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . N811 mages, nunja, hört sich irgendwie komisch an, aber man muss alles neue mal ausprobieren, wenn wir immer an allem alen festhalten würden würden immer noch rothaarige Frauen verbrannt...Mein bruder freut sich auf die neuen elfen, er mag N811 und er mag mages^^


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (9. Januar 2010)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Ich finde das is genauso überflüssig wie kacke am Stock xd



Ein wenig


----------



## kanaru (9. Januar 2010)

in der wow geschichte meine ich kam doch ein tauren pala vor also wtf was soll der scheieß XDD kühe sind cool in indien sidn sie heiölig wieso nich in wow auch ? ^^


----------



## No_ones (9. Januar 2010)

funny ;D tauren palas and priests ftw ;D


----------



## Bjizzel (9. Januar 2010)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Also erstens:
> Mondfeuer zählt zur Kategorie der Naturzauber (Gleichgewichtsbaum und so... klingelt da was?), nicht zu der der Arkanzauber.



Ich hätte von dir gerne eine plausible Erklärung, warum Druiden dann auf Naturschadensimmune Mobs: 

a) Mondfeuer casten können!

warum 

b) im Tooltipp dick und bräsig steht Arkanschaden

&

wie du auf die Idee kommst, das alle Zauber nur weil sie im Gleichgewichtsbaum sind automatisch Naturzauber sein müssen?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Ich hätte von dir gerne eine plausible Erklärung, warum Druiden dann auf Naturschadensimmune Mobs:
> 
> a) Mondfeuer casten können!
> 
> ...



engine =/ lore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


druiden verwenden nur naturzauber weil sie die hüter der natur sind und arkane magie verachten ...


----------



## Imbageif (9. Januar 2010)

ich finde es total lächerlich wegen diesem dämlichen wortspiel tatsächlich tauren palas kommen sollen ("holy cow" ... ja ja was haben wir gelacht) da fänd ich untote palas noch sinniger, zumal die ja früher menschen waren und damit theoretisch früher ja auch mal paladine gewesen sein. (auch nicht optimal aber besser als tauern palas) 

Alles in allem kann man sagen dass ich es zum Kotzen find, dass nur weil so ein Aushilfspausenclown von Blizzard meint er wär witzig, das ganze game drunter leiden muss. ich mag Tauren auch aber Pala passt nicht. ich will keine golden leuchtende kuh sehen und wenn ich mir die umfrage so anschau ein großteil der community auch nicht.


----------



## kanaru (9. Januar 2010)

Imbageif es kam halt ein tauren pala in der warcraft geschichte vor xDD wen es dir nich passt höhr halt auf ^^


----------



## Imbageif (9. Januar 2010)

kanaru schrieb:


> Imbageif es kam halt ein tauren pala in der warcraft geschichte vor xDD wen es dir nich passt höhr halt auf ^^



ich kenn mich eigentlich relativ gut mit der wc story aus, aber n taurenpala fällt mir beim besten willen nicht ein, aber ich lass mir da gerne auf die sprünge helfen. 

ach und btw um die sache mit den arkanzaubern nochmal aufzugreifen: das ist schon n dicker schnitzer von blizz zumal ausdrücklich erwähnt wird, dass druiden keine arkanmagie benutzen. das argument mit der naturimmunität lass ich da nicht gelten, solange es noch andere möglichkeiten zum schaden machen gibt (muss man halt ggf. feral skillen) zu classic zeiten hat blizz auch drauf geschissen dass der magier pyro skillen kann, da war auch so ziemlich alles komplett feuerimmun von dem her...


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. Januar 2010)

Tauren Palas sollten Loretechnisch eigentlich nicht existieren, da sie sich mit den heiligen Künsten 0.00% beschäftigen.

Aber warum sollten Draeneischamanen nicht funktionieren? Die haben schon immer schamanistische Fähigkeiten gehabt.
UD Hunter geht genauso - warum sollte ein Untoter keinen Bogen halten können? Sollte theoretisch jede Klasse können. Wie Krieger halt.

Aber was ichw irklich nicht verstehe ist, wie Blizzard etwas so grundlegendes einfach so verändert und die Nachtelfefen Magie praktizieren lässt? Schließlich verabscheuen sie Magie schon seit tausenden von Jahren und es wurde ihnen verboten damit zu experimentieren...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

an alle die denken tauren pala geht nicht
lest euch bitte mal den thread durch, das sollte alle offenen fragen klären -.-


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. Januar 2010)

Ich habe deine zahlreichen Posts gelesen die mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen.
Ist mir aber relativ Latte bevor du kein Quellenlink postest...


----------



## gerome234 (9. Januar 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Ich habe deine zahlreichen Posts gelesen die mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen.
> Ist mir aber relativ Latte bevor du kein Quellenlink postest...


Tauren benutzen nicht das Licht sondern die Sonne (Elune hat 2 Augen: Mond und Sonne).


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Ich habe deine zahlreichen Posts gelesen die mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen.
> Ist mir aber relativ Latte bevor du kein Quellenlink postest...



blizzard?
offizielles wow forum?
wow wiki?
da steht alles schön ausformuliert hingeschrieben warum tauren paladine und priester durchaus logisch sind und all das ganze andere zeug.


----------



## Vup (9. Januar 2010)

andere Frage: wie findest du Angela Merkel im Baywatch-Bikini?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Vup schrieb:


> andere Frage: wie findest du Angela Merkel im Baywatch-Bikini?



nicht grade schön :x


----------



## BlackSun84 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe ja, dass Blizzard mit dem 4. Addon Blutelfen-Druiden einführt. Die Diskussionen könnten lustig werden, weil  99,9999999999999% aller WoWler keine Ahnung davon hätten, dass die Hochelfen schon zu WC 2-Zeiten Druiden hatten - weniger, aber es gab sie. Wobei die Zeiten sowieso Jahre vor der Geburt vieler WoW hier liegen.




> Aber warum sollten Draeneischamanen nicht funktionieren? Die haben schon immer schamanistische Fähigkeiten gehabt.



Draenei-Schamanen sind eine neuere Sachen bei diesen. Erst mit dem Broken Nobundo kam der Schamanismus, der von ihm auf Draenor entdeckt wurde, zu den Draenei.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusad...classcombo.html

Aus dem Text ist ersichtlich, dass es die Draenei-Schamanen so also einige Jahre gibt, nachdem sie jahrtausendelang vor allem durch arkane Macht und das Licht durch die Welten reisten. Man beachte auch den Punkt _(...)Ein großer Teil der Draeneiflüchtlinge begrüßte ihn mit Skepsis und offenen Vorurteilen.(...)_. 



> Schließlich verabscheuen sie Magie schon seit tausenden von Jahren und es wurde ihnen verboten damit zu experimentieren...



Wie andere und ich auf mittlerweile 16 Seiten wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder erklärt haben, gibt es die Shendralar - einfach mal nach Feralas zu Düsterbruch gehen - schon seit 10.000 Jahren. Und nun, wo die Nachtelfen arg in Bedrängnis sind - Ashenvale kurz vor dem Fall, Horde im südlichen Darkshire, hoher Truppenanteil, vor allem die Druiden, bei Cenarius Armee, um Nordrassil gegen Ragnaros zu verteidigen -, kommen die Shendralar hervor und bieten ihre Hilfe an. Diese wird von Tyrande, die jahrelang mit Magiern bei ihren Alliierten paktiert hat, angenommen, weil sie wohl kaum eine Wahl hat. Werden die Magier desegen gemocht? Wohl kaum. Werden Nachtelfen, die sich vom alten Weg abwenden, um bei den Shendralar zu lernen, bejubelt und gelobt? Sehr zweifelhaft, ein normaler Nachtelf dürfte wohl seine Verwandten und Freunde zum letzten mal sehen, wenn er zugibt, arkane Macht erlernen zu wollen - sofern im Spiel später überhaupt die aktuellen Nachtelfen Magier werden können. Eventuell sind alle Magier schon seit langem Shendralar. Das wird man ab Cata sehen.

Also ihr Flamer, nehmt es hin, dass wir recht haben oder halt nicht, nur wiederholt nicht alle 3 Posts eure Ahnungslosigkeit, die einen Poster höher wieder und wieder und wieder wiederlegt wurde.


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

> ich finde es total lächerlich wegen diesem dämlichen wortspiel tatsächlich tauren palas kommen sollen ("holy cow" ... ja ja was haben wir gelacht) da fänd ich untote palas noch sinniger, zumal die ja früher menschen waren und damit theoretisch früher ja auch mal paladine gewesen sein. (auch nicht optimal aber besser als tauern palas)
> 
> Alles in allem kann man sagen dass ich es zum Kotzen find, dass nur weil so ein Aushilfspausenclown von Blizzard meint er wär witzig, das ganze game drunter leiden muss. ich mag Tauren auch aber Pala passt nicht. ich will keine golden leuchtende kuh sehen und wenn ich mir die umfrage so anschau ein großteil der community auch nicht.






> Die Tauren haben immern ur die Erde angebetet, weil es nunmal ihre Göttin, die Erdenmutter war. Auch den Mond haben sie teilweise verehrt, als Auge der Erdenmutter, und zwar machen dies die Druiden. Bei dem Gespräch im Druidenzelt erfährt man jedoch, dass auch die Sonne ein Aspekt der Erdenmutter ist, und Sonne ist nunmal Licht. Und so braucht man jetzt nicht nur die Priester des Mondes (die Druiden), sondern auch die Priester der Sonne (Priester eben). Und natürlich brauch man für jede Gottheit auch Kämpfer. Also sind Tauren Paladine keine Krieger des Lichts, sondern eher Krieger der Sonne, was sich wohl kaum auf die Attacken auswirken wird biggrin.gif Der Name ist nur anders.




http://www.wowwiki.com/Sunwalker http://www.wowwiki.com/An%27she
Da hast du deinen Link, wie sie heissen. Und den Rest kann man suchen. Zum Beispiel sind im Druidenzelt zwei Tauren die sich über das Thema unterhalten.

Und die Sonne ist ein Auge der ERDENMUTTER, Elune ist das andere Auge der Erdenmutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem, die Blutelfen, die Menschen und die Draenei haben alle andere Weisen, wie sie das Licht kanalisieren. Warum sollten die Tauren nicht eine neue Weise gefunden haben? und die Priester haben auch alle andere Arten der Anbetung, ebenso wie die Tauren.




> andere Frage: wie findest du Angela Merkel im Baywatch-Bikini?



Zuviel Barlow-Druidenblog gehört?


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

> *Also ihr Flamer, nehmt es hin, dass wir recht haben oder halt nicht, nur wiederholt nicht alle 3 Posts eure Ahnungslosigkeit, die einen Poster höher wieder und wieder und wieder wiederlegt wurde.*



/Sign und nur nochmal gesondert wiederholt, damits jeder ließt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (9. Januar 2010)

Ich finds toll wenn die "Heiligen Kühe" kommen. 
Die Hintergrundgeschichte ist zwar verworren und kommt mir etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen vor. 
Aber warum nicht? Tauren haben so wenig Klassen. 
Lasst die großen, rosanen und pelzigen Ungetüme kommen!


----------



## MuuHn (9. Januar 2010)

Ne geht mal garnicht.


----------



## Soldus (9. Januar 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass Blizzard mit dem 4. Addon Blutelfen-Druiden einführt. Die Diskussionen könnten lustig werden, weil  99,9999999999999% aller WoWler keine Ahnung davon hätten, dass die Hochelfen schon zu WC 2-Zeiten Druiden hatten - weniger, aber es gab sie. Wobei die Zeiten sowieso Jahre vor der Geburt vieler WoW hier liegen.



Ich hoffe jetzt mal dass das derbste Ironie war, sonst erschieß ich mich.
Es gab zur Zeit des Brunnens der Ewigkeit 3 ''Arten'' von Elfen: Dei Nachtelfen, die Hochelfen und die Waldläufer. Die Hochelfen waren keinesfalls Druiden.
Du wirst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass die Blutelfen, die MAGIE-süchtig sind und die Lebensenergie aus ihren Feinden und der Natur saugen Druiden sein können?!!

Zum Thread......Tauren Palas ftw....Ist das beste Volk von allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenn ich Alli bin)  Und es ist durchaus möglich, dass Tauren Lichtritter/Sonnenkrieger bekommen, nur dass man sie eben Paladine nennt weil es viel zu nervauftreiebend und umständlich wäre sie anders zu nennen, sprich eine neue Klasse zu erfinden, extra für die Tauren. Genauso wie bei den Blutrittern der Blutelfen.


----------



## Powerflower (9. Januar 2010)

pala ok taure ok taure und pala ok solange NICHT HOLY geskillt!


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Tauren Palas sollten Loretechnisch eigentlich nicht existieren, da sie sich mit den heiligen Künsten 0.00% beschäftigen.
> 
> Aber warum sollten Draeneischamanen nicht funktionieren? Die haben schon immer schamanistische Fähigkeiten gehabt.
> UD Hunter geht genauso - warum sollte ein Untoter keinen Bogen halten können? Sollte theoretisch jede Klasse können. Wie Krieger halt.
> ...



Du sagst es und verstehst es trotzdem nicht. Die Draenei haben ursprünglich nur die arkanen Künste ausgeübt bis die Naruu ihnen beigebracht haben das Heilige Licht zu nutzen. Als dann die Schlacht um Shattrath vorbei war haben sich die Überlebenden in mutanten verwandelt(Die Verirrten aus den Sümpfen des Elends usw) diese waren vom Licht abgeschnitten bis einer von ihnen kontakt zu den elementen aufgenommen hat und den Schamanismus zu den Draenei brachte und das ganze ist sogar zu der Zeit von warcraft 1 passiert. Die Draenei haben ihre Schamanen deshalb erst seit ca 20 Jahren und net seit Jahrtausenden. Also warum wird das hier nicht kritisiert? Ebenso Ork schamanen und Hexenmeister. Ganz einfach die Leute juckt die Story nicht. etwas was schon mehrmals vorkam soll auf einmal stören und das ist das ein Volk(Tauren,Draenei,Orks) neue Wege beschreiten. Das eine kleine Gruppe diesen weg geht und nicht das ganze Volk merkt auch keiner.


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt mal dass das derbste Ironie war, sonst erschieß ich mich.
> Es gab zur Zeit des Brunnens der Ewigkeit 3 ''Arten'' von Elfen: Dei Nachtelfen, die Hochelfen und die Waldläufer. Die Hochelfen waren keinesfalls Druiden.
> Du wirst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass die Blutelfen, die MAGIE-süchtig sind und die Lebensenergie aus ihren Feinden und der Natur saugen Druiden sein können?!!
> 
> ...



Als der Brunnen der ewigkeit exestierte gab es nur die Nachtelfen. diese lebten in Kasten. Die normale Bevölkerung,der Adel,die Hochgeborenen,die Mondgarde und die priesternschaft der Elune. Nachdem der Brunnen zerstört war wurden nach nem schiefgegangen Zauber die Hochgeborenen aufs Meer verbannt wo diese schliesslich in Lordearon landeten und dort sich den Gegebenheiten des Tages anpassten und so zu Hochelfen wurden. Die Hochelfen wiederum hatten weiterhin ihr altes System. Die Waldläufer waren zum Grenzschutz gedacht.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> Als der Brunnen der ewigkeit exestierte gab es nur die Nachtelfen. diese lebten in Kasten. Die normale Bevölkerung,der Adel,die Hochgeborenen,die Mondgarde und die priesternschaft der Elune. Nachdem der Brunnen zerstört war wurden nach nem schiefgegangen Zauber die Hochgeborenen aufs Meer verbannt wo diese schliesslich in Lordearon landeten und dort sich den Gegebenheiten des Tages anpassten und so zu Hochelfen wurden. Die Hochelfen wiederum hatten weiterhin ihr altes System. Die Waldläufer waren zum Grenzschutz gedacht.



Auch hier einige kleine Fehler:
- Es gab sehr wohl schon andere Arten Elfen, z.B. soll es da im Süden die Dunkelelfen gegeben haben. Nur weil sie nicht in Erscheinung getreten sind, heisst esn icht, sie gibt es nicht. Aber das ist ein bisschen unwichtig hierfür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- die Hochgeborenen werden im Krieg der Ahnen bereits so beschrieben, als wären sie schon ein eigenes Volk. Sie haben blassviolette Haut und blondes Haar (so die Beschreibung von Dath'remar Sunstrider), was durch den Einfluss der arkanen Magie und der Nähe zum Brunnen so entstanden ist.
- der "schiefgegangene Zauber" war ja nur der Versuch, Sargeras zu beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry, aber es klingt anders so nach dem Motto: 'Magier castet *Verwandeln*, Schamane castet *Erdschock*, *Verwandeln* abgebrochen'
- ausserdem wurden die Hochelfen nicht direkt verbannt, sie wollten sich wieder ins Volk eingliedern. Doch die Spannung waren einfach zu groß, deshalb sind sie freiwillig losgezogen, haben sogar noch Schiffe bekommen, um sich eine neue Heimat zu schaffen.
- wie oben schon gesagt, die sind nicht in Lordaeron gelandet und waren auf einmal Hochelfen. Der Wandel hat bereits viel früher begonnen.
- Und das System haben sie teilweise abgelegt, da es sie zu sehr an ihre alten Gräultaten erinnerten. Sie wählten ein Königsgeschlecht, die Sunstriders, und lebten dann eigentlich nur unter der Führung eines Köings als ein Volk.
- Die Waldläufer gab es sowohl bei den Nacht- als auch bei den Hochelfen. Wie du schon gesagt hast, sie dienten dem Grenzschutz, aber auch der Erhaltung des Waldes.


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Januar 2010)

> - Es gab sehr wohl schon andere Arten Elfen, z.B. soll es da im Süden die Dunkelelfen gegeben haben. Nur weil sie nicht in Erscheinung getreten sind, heisst esn icht, sie gibt es nicht. Aber das ist ein bisschen unwichtig hierfür



Es gibt keine Dunkelelfen in WarCraft. Die Nachtelfen waren anfangs so konzipiert, wurden dann aber so, wie sie heute sind. Du meinst wohl eher die Dunkeltrolle, die noch recht mysteriös und vielleicht das fehlende Glied zwischen Trollen und Nachtelfen sind.



> - die Hochgeborenen werden im Krieg der Ahnen bereits so beschrieben, als wären sie schon ein eigenes Volk. Sie haben blassviolette Haut und blondes Haar (so die Beschreibung von Dath'remar Sunstrider), was durch den Einfluss der arkanen Magie und der Nähe zum Brunnen so entstanden ist.



Das liegt wohl an dem enormen Gebrauch der arkanen Macht direkt an der Quelle. Und Kasten gab es keine bei den Nachelfen, sondern einfach diverse Organisationen. Die Hochwohlgeborenen waren der Adel, die Mondgarde die Organisation der Magier, die Schwestern von Elune waren der Glauben und ansonsten gab es den Rest, der halt so vor sich hin lebt (Armee, normale Bürger, Stadtwachen, etc.pp). Durch die enorme Größe des Reiches gab es natürlich auch von allem viel - immerhin ging das alte Nachtelfenreich über das so ziemlich gesamte Nord- und Zentralkalimdor. Nur im Süden gab es die Dschungeltrolle, im Westen die Waldtrolle (beides im Bereich der heutigen Östlichen Königreiche) und im Norden die Eistrolle. Es war das größte Reich, das es auf Azeroth je gab.


> - der "schiefgegangene Zauber" war ja nur der Versuch, Sargeras zu beschwören smile.gif Sorry, aber es klingt anders so nach dem Motto: 'Magier castet *Verwandeln*, Schamane castet *Erdschock*, *Verwandeln* abgebrochen'



Da musste ich auch schmunzeln. "Beschwörung oberster Herr der Legion" -> "Ups, Fehlschlag. Naja, ist ja nur 3/4 des Kontinents weg und nur aberhundertausende Elfen sind tot (plus nochmal zig hundertausende anderer Wesen wie Trolle, Tauren, etc.). Kann halt mal passieren."



> - wie oben schon gesagt, die sind nicht in Lordaeron gelandet und waren auf einmal Hochelfen. Der Wandel hat bereits viel früher begonnen.



Wobei man ja nicht wirklich weiß, wie lange die Odyssee der Verbannten ging. Immerhin kamen sie irgendwann nach Tirisfal, wo sie wieder verschwanden, weil "etwas Böses" sie teilweise verdarb. Und lange danach kamen sie ins heutige Quel'thalas. Es war also mehr als eine Reise von einigen Monaten bis zur Ankunft in der neuen Heimat. Wobei mir noch nicht klar ist, wie sie vom Weltenbaum abgeschnitten wurden? Es können ja nur die Drachen nachträglich die Verbannten abgekoppelt haben oder Nordrassil selbst ist so intelligent, dass er Wesen von sich entfernen und zufügen kann.


----------



## Sèv! (10. Januar 2010)

Nesh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer von denen, die bei der "Ultra-evil-unfair-bösen" Horde sind. Woher kommt eigentlich der aberwitzige Fehlglauben, die Horde wäre böse?^^



Genau,keiner der Völker ist böse....

Also ich finde Tauren Palas ja mal ein dickes NO Go..
Oke,wenn man sich mal die ersten Questtexte eines Tauren durchliest..hat schon
was mit Licht zu tun.
Aber stellt euch mal vor:
Es kommt ein Rosa plüsch Taure und nuked euch um..
Nicht so toll oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (10. Januar 2010)

einerseits .. Klar Tauren sind ein "natur"bessene volk.. also würde pala mal garnich gehn

andererseits is es logisch: seit jahren besteht die horde aus 5 völkern die hand an hand zusammen arbeiten, also warum sollten sie ihr wissen nich untereinander austauschen sodass die anderen völker neue fähigkeinten erlernen^^

edit: horde is nich böse, sie wollten nur ein neuen lebensraum für ihr geliebtes volk finden.
wenn dann sind die allys die "bösen" weil sie nich akzeptieren wollen/können, dass die horde jez auf ihrer welt lebt.


----------



## Daranghul (10. Januar 2010)

ich muss den meisten Vorspostern recht geben ich finde Heilige Kühe passen *garnicht * zur Horde!

Die Blutelfen waren für mich pers. schon ein Debakel! Und die Fetten Tauren in Goldener Plattenrüstung?! Nein Danke!


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Januar 2010)

Naja ich find auch das Blutelfen bessere druiden wären als Trolle... da es nunmal elfen sind, sie sind net so weit von den nachtelfen entfernt, waren schlieslich früher hochelfen.. das Trolle auch druiden sein können.. naja demnach müssten alle die Schamis werden können auch druiden werden Können, orc druiden und Draenei druiden..


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2010)

Holykuhfladen inc!!!!!


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Januar 2010)

Daranghul schrieb:


> ich muss den meisten Vorspostern recht geben ich finde Heilige Kühe passen *garnicht * zur Horde!
> 
> Die Blutelfen waren für mich pers. schon ein Debakel! Und die Fetten Tauren in Goldener Plattenrüstung?! Nein Danke!



*Seufzt* Mal eine Frage: Seid ihr auch im normalen Leben so, dass ihr alles, was andere Menschen zu euch sagen, ignoriert? Macht ihr das auch beim Chef, den Kollegen, der Partnerin oder den Freunden?



> Holykuhfladen inc!!!!!



*Gähn* Lasst euch mal was anderes einfallen. WoWler sind von ihren Sprüchen ja mehr retro als Großvaters langer Bart.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Wieso habe ich immer und immer wieder das Gefühl, dass 90% aller Menschen hier nur die Posts auf der Seite lesen, und nicht wenigstens mal zwei oder drei Seiten zurückgehen....

Und nochmal, um es das dritte Mal zu wiederholen:
Sowohl für die Tauren Paladine, als auch für die Troll Druiden gibt es plausible Erklärungen.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Sunwalker

http://www.wowwiki.com/Druid_races


> It is unknown how the trolls learned druidism. It is possible that the Shatterspear Tribe were the first to learn, given their close proximity to Moonglade. It may be connected to their animal gods.



Bei den Druiden ist es zwar ein bisschen schwammig, aber bei den Tauren ist es gut erklärt, und es kann jeder in Thunderbluff anhören.


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Januar 2010)

> Wieso habe ich immer und immer wieder das Gefühl, dass 90% aller Menschen hier nur die Posts auf der Seite lesen, und nicht wenigstens mal zwei oder drei Seiten zurückgehen....



Wenn sie ja wenigstens mal auf derselben Seite die Posts lesen würden. Man schreibt in Post 101 die Erklärung und ab 102 geht schon wieder dumme Geflame los.

Und Trolldruiden sind noch nicht ganz erklärt. Entweder sind es auch nur weitere Druiden des Zirkels, die durch die Kontakt zu den Tauren entstanden oder es sind doch nur Loa-Priester im spieltechnischen Druidengewand.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Ausserdem ist die Horde teilweise "Guterer" als die Allianz. Die Menschen haben den Orcs einen Stempel aufgedrückt, sie seien böse. Selbst nachdem sich die Orcs geändert haben, sind die Menschen bei dem Standpunkt geblieben. Die Gnome und Zwerge haben zwar nichts mit Rassismus zu tun, aber die Nachtelfen sind auch scho ziehmlich rassistisch. Sie haben eine Invasion gebraucht, bis sie sich mit anderen Völkern arangieren. Und selbst jetzt noch leben sie zurückgezogen und hassen alles, was gegen die Natur ist. (ich frag mich, wie die mit den Gnomen zurecht kommen können.)

Und ja, Blutelf Druiden wären logischer, aber da sie mehr die Natur dazu zwingen, mit ihnen zu arbeiten, müsste sich eine Gruppe wieder der Natur zuwenden und sich dem Arkanen abwenden. Und frag mal einen Junkie, ob er seine Drogen gegen Tee eintauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Auch hier einige kleine Fehler:
> - Es gab sehr wohl schon andere Arten Elfen, z.B. soll es da im Süden die Dunkelelfen gegeben haben. Nur weil sie nicht in Erscheinung getreten sind, heisst esn icht, sie gibt es nicht. Aber das ist ein bisschen unwichtig hierfür
> 
> 
> ...



Der Zauber von dem ich Rede ist der nachdem der Brunnen kollabierte. Die Hochgeborenen wollten weiterhin Magie anwenden und wollten als Zeichen das diese gebraucht wird einen Zauber anwenden der aber schief ging und fast Ashenvale zerstört hätte. Daraufhin verbannte Malfurion sie. Außerdem sagte ich nicht das sie auf einmal Hochelfen waren ich sagte das sie dort mit der Zeit sich den Gegebenheiten des Tages anpassten und sich dadurch veränderten. Ebenso gab es die Waldläufer bei den Nachtelfen noch nicht weil diese zu der damaligen Zeit nicht so sehr für die Natur interressierten, sondern hatten eine reguläre Armee die aufgeteilt war auf die Adelshäuser um die Länder der Nachtelfen zu verteidigen.
Also war bis zu Kriegsende die Nachtelfenkultur mehr mit den Menschen zu vergleichen als mit den heutigen Nachtelfen. 

Les mal die Krieg der Ahnen-Reihe nochmal durch, da steht das deine Beschreibung nur auf Dath`Remar zutrifft, das er der einzige ist der das Aussehen hat und da wird nirgendswo erwähnt das es durch die Magie herrührt. es wird lediglich von den Nachtelfen vermutet das Krasus Aussehen von den magischen Künsten herleitet aber keiner von denen hat den Beweis dafür.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Horde teilweise "Guterer" als die Allianz.


die steigerung von gut ist besser... oder was wolltest du mit "guterer" sagen?


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl an dem enormen Gebrauch der arkanen Macht direkt an der Quelle. Und Kasten gab es keine bei den Nachelfen, sondern einfach diverse Organisationen. Die Hochwohlgeborenen waren der Adel, die Mondgarde die Organisation der Magier, die Schwestern von Elune waren der Glauben und ansonsten gab es den Rest, der halt so vor sich hin lebt (Armee, normale Bürger, Stadtwachen, etc.pp). Durch die enorme Größe des Reiches gab es natürlich auch von allem viel - immerhin ging das alte Nachtelfenreich über das so ziemlich gesamte Nord- und Zentralkalimdor. Nur im Süden gab es die Dschungeltrolle, im Westen die Waldtrolle (beides im Bereich der heutigen Östlichen Königreiche) und im Norden die Eistrolle. Es war das größte Reich, das es auf Azeroth je gab.



Ein kleiner Fehler ist drinnen. Es gab den Adel wie Lord Ravencrest,Lord Stareye und co die sich aus gewöhnlichen Nachtelfen zusammensetzte. Die Hochgeborenen waren die Elitezauberer die Azshara persönlich dienten sie waren nicht der Adel selbst. Ein Kastensystem war vorhanden.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Guterer war schon Absicht. Besser klingt wieder so, als ob sie besser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Guterer wollte ich ausdrücken, dass sie gut sind, und das teilweise mehr als die Allianz.


Soweit ich weiss, wird beschrieben, dass alle Hochgeborenen wie Dath'Remar aussehen.
Mit dem Zauber habe ich gedacht, meinst du den, der Sargeras' Portal offen gehalten hat. Sorry, mein Fehler.
ich meinte auch eher, dass sich die Waldläufer der Nachtelfen ungefähr zur selben Zeit entwickelten wie die der Hochelfen. Dass sie noch keine vorher hatten, war mir schon klar. Die haben ja sich die Natur zu Nutze gemacht, was Malfurion nicht ganz so toll fand. Die Naturverbundeheit kam mit der Teilung, als die Nachtelfen sich sozusagen eine neue Kultur aufgebaut haben.
Und Krasus' Aussehen wurde so beschrieben, dass er aussah wie ein Nachtelf, der schon einige Zeit tot war. Von der Magie so geformt, das wurde nie erwähnt.

Und es gab doch soetwas wie ein Kastensystem.
Ganz unten standen die einfachen Bürger.
Dann kamen die Soldaten, die schon ein gewisses Ansehen in der Bevölkerung genossen.
Als nächstes dann die Mondgarde, in die man als normaler Bürger mit Magiebegabung auch noch reinkonnte.

Dann war ein kleiner Sprung, weil hier schon die "einfachen" Adeligen kamen. In diese Kaste konnte man als Normalunsterblicher nichtmehr reinkommen.
Dann kamen die Hochgeborenen, die persönlichen Magier der Königin. Sie gehörten zwar dem Adel an, aber die Nähe zum Brunnen, zur Königin und die Magiebegabungen ließen sie nochmal eine Stufe aufsteigen.
Und ganz oben stand dann natürlich Azshara, die mächtige Herrscherin, der wir auch irgendwann noch die Hinterflosse versohlen werden.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (10. Januar 2010)

tauradine sin einfach nur scheisse. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> tauradine sin einfach nur scheisse. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Hachja, diese gerechtfertigten, gut begründeten Kommentare sind doch immer schön.... Warum sind die den so "scheisse" ?


----------



## Shentoza (10. Januar 2010)

ich finde es total schwachsinnig tauren paladine.... erdenmutter unso und plötzlich - für das licht gottes? geht ja mal garnicht
@blizz... eigene story kennen ftw


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> ich finde es total schwachsinnig tauren paladine.... erdenmutter unso und plötzlich - für das licht gottes? geht ja mal garnicht
> @blizz... eigene story kennen ftw



Du gehörst auch zu denen, die nicht viel vorher lesen, oder?

Es gibt eine Geschichte zu den Tauren Paladinen. Und die ist storytechnisch wesentlich vertretbarer als die Draenei selbst!


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

Boah jeder neuer poster hier, hat sich wirklich nur den titel gelesen und was gepostet als die vorposter zu lesen. Es wurde hier schon tausendmal geschireben das es ne gutdurchdachte story hinter den taurenpalas gibt -.- hoffe für die trolle machen sie auch noch ne gute story und für die gnomenpriester, frag mch echt wie dich dazupassen.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> In diese Kaste konnte man als Normalunsterblicher nichtmehr reinkommen.




Die wurden erst durch den weltenbaum und den einfluss der drachen darauf unsterblich, vorher waren sie sterblich


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

Shentoza schrieb:


> ich finde es total schwachsinnig tauren paladine.... erdenmutter unso und plötzlich - für das licht gottes? geht ja mal garnicht
> @blizz... eigene story kennen ftw



erstmal selbst über die Story schlaumachen bevor man Blizz kritisiert sie würden ihre eigene Story nicht kennen.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> Boah jeder neuer poster hier, hat sich wirklich nur den titel gelesen und was gepostet als die vorposter zu lesen. Es wurde hier schon tausendmal geschireben das es ne gutdurchdachte story hinter den taurenpalas gibt -.- hoffe für die trolle machen sie auch noch ne gute story und für die gnomenpriester, frag mch echt wie dich dazupassen.



Viele Dank!!! Aber es wird sowieso keiner lesen...

Und mal sehen, was bei den Gnomen rauskommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Guterer war schon Absicht. Besser klingt wieder so, als ob sie besser sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein es wurde nur gesagt das Dath Remar so aussieht. die Nachtelfen haben sich bis heute keine Waldläufer angelegt. Es gibt hauptsächlich die Schildwachen und die Druiden. Die Jäger der Nachtelfen sind eher so gemeint wie normale Jäger/Bogenschützen.

Krasus hat das Ausssehen eines normalen Hochelfen deshalb sieht er aus wie ein toter Nachtelf. an einem Abschnitt vom (glaube) zweiten Buch wird erwähnt das die Mondgarde die Theorie vertritt das Aussehen käme von seinen großen magischen Künsten(er ist ja selbst ein besserer Zauberer als die komplette Mondgarde).


----------



## Sultio (10. Januar 2010)

Heilige Kühe bedeutet von meiner Seite aus noch mehr geganke..


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Januar 2010)

Also, ich glaube die meisten hier stören nicht so sehr die Tauren Paladine an sich, sondern mehr wie diese denn dann aussehen. Man liest des öfteren von einem RosaPlüschtauren oder einer Kuh in goldener Platte. 

Woher wollt ihr denn wissen das Blizz nicht in Cata für jede Klasse und dazu noch für jede Rasse passend ein eigenes Tset entwirft? Immerhin wurde nun schon oft genug über die neueren Tsets aus WotLK gemeckert, von wegen sehen alle gleich aus usw. Und es ist ja ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz das das was am meisten bewhinet wird auch bearbeitet wird. Vielleicht bekommen die Tauren ja garkeine neonleuchtreklame angezogen, sondern etwas rustikaleres marke Krieger, was aber gleichzeitig die Heiligkeit der Paladine beinhaltet (Panzer mit heiligenschein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> Krasus hat das Ausssehen eines normalen Hochelfen deshalb sieht er aus wie ein toter Nachtelf. an einem Abschnitt vom (glaube) zweiten Buch wird erwähnt das die Mondgarde die Theorie vertritt das Aussehen käme von seinen großen magischen Künsten(er ist ja selbst ein besserer Zauberer als die komplette Mondgarde).



Von Rhonin wird er als "Halbelf" beschrieben, als Mensch mit spitzen Ohren, sozusagen.
Die Nachtelfen sehen in ihm auch eher einen toten Nachtelf als einen Hochgeborenen, da er ja eigentlich nur spitze Ohren hat. Selbst seine Augen sind wie die eines Menschens. Er hat große Fähigkeiten und strahlt eine riesige Weisheit aus, deshalb "verehren" die Mondgardisten ihn fast.
Und auf dem Cover des 1. Buches ist er auch eher als Mensch mit langen Ohren zu sehen.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/tauren%...urenpaladin.jpg

Ja klar, ein super rosa Plüschtaure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/tauren%...urenpaladin.jpg
> 
> Ja klar, ein super rosa Plüschtaure
> 
> ...



na seht ihr, sowas meinte ich^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2010)

Sultio schrieb:


> Heilige Kühe bedeutet von meiner Seite aus noch mehr geganke..



Genau solche Aussagen sind immer wieder erschreckend, wenn es sich um loretechnische Themen handelt.


----------



## Schnurri_die_Ratte (10. Januar 2010)

"Ein *Paladin* (Plural Paladine, von lat. palatinus) ist ein mit besonderer Würde ausgestatteter Adliger, meist ein Ritter."

Äußerst unpassend für ne Muh-Kuh, wie ich finde.

Vllt sollte Blizzard sich die Mühe machen und, wie bei Allods Online, für jede Rassen/Klassen-kombo nen eigenen Klassennamen festlegen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Schnurri_die_Ratte schrieb:


> "Ein *Paladin* (Plural Paladine, von lat. palatinus) ist ein mit besonderer Würde ausgestatteter Adliger, meist ein Ritter."
> 
> Äußerst unpassend für ne Muh-Kuh, wie ich finde.
> 
> Vllt sollte Blizzard sich die Mühe machen und, wie bei Allods Online, für jede Rassen/Klassen-kombo nen eigenen Klassennamen festlegen.



wäre schön aber ist blizzard leider zu aufwendig ... -.-


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> "Ein Paladin (Plural Paladine, von lat. palatinus) ist ein mit besonderer Würde ausgestatteter Adliger, meist ein Ritter."



Super aus Wikipedia kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist die Definition eines Ritters des Mittelalters. Blizzard hat diese Definition geändert, ebenso wie einige andere Fantasyspiele. Es bezeichnet eher einen heiligen Ritter, einen Kämpfer des Lichts (welches ja auch von der Sonne ausgehen kann!)

Um aus dem selben Wikipedia-Artikel zu zitieren:


> In Fantasy-Rollenspielen sind Paladine heilige Ritter der Kirche oder gesandt von einer Gottheit, um in deren Sinne und im Namen der Ehre zu handeln. Ein strahlendes Äußeres und heroische Posen prägen ihr Bild. Oft werden sie mit Hieb- und Stichwaffen und in prunkvollen Rüstungen dargestellt, welche ggf. von einer Aura umgeben sind. Sie agieren auch mit unterstützenden Zaubern, insbesondere Heilzaubern, und Formen von Magie, die gegen das jeweilige Böse gerichtet sind. In diesen Übertragungen in die Fantasie finden sich eben die weitreichenden Rechte aus der Geschichte wieder.


----------



## Schnurri_die_Ratte (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> In Fantasy-Rollenspielen sind Paladine *heilige Ritter der Kirche* oder gesandt von einer Gottheit, um in deren Sinne und im Namen der Ehre zu handeln. Ein strahlendes Äußeres ...



und genau das ist der Knackpunkt und womit scheinbar soviele ein Problem haben.

Der Paladin ist ein Ritter aus irgendeinem mittelalterlich angehauchten Fantasy-Königreich. So wie es die Menschen in WoW sind.
Die Tauren dagegen sind ein naturverbundenes Volk. Also wenn schon, dann wenigstens einen neuen Klassennamen vergeben, weil Paladine sindse nich.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> In Fantasy-Rollenspielen sind Paladine heilige Ritter der Kirche *oder gesandt von einer Gottheit, um in deren Sinne und im Namen der Ehre zu handeln*. Ein strahlendes Äußeres ...



ODER sie sind Gesandte eines Gottes, eben des Gottesaspekts der Erdenmutter, die Sonne. Ausserdem kämpfen die Taure schon ewig für die Ehre ihres Volkes.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn Blizzard sie jetzt "Sonnenkrieger" nennt, meckern die Allys rum, dass sie auch so einen haben wollen. Ausserdem müssten dann die Blutelf Hunter "Waldläufer" heissen, die Zwerg Schamanen "Elementaristen", die Blutelfen Paladine "Blutritter" und so weiter.... man könnte fast jede Klasse umbenennen. Aber es wird halt nicht gemacht.


----------



## Aridios (10. Januar 2010)

also meiner meinung nach würde untoter pala besser passen...1. weil bereits priester das Licht verwenden und 2. in naxx ist doch mindestens einer der vier reiter ein untoter paladin


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Untote Paladine nennt man gemeinhin auch Todesritter. Die Priester der Untoten dürften eigentlich nur mit Schattenzauber paktieren, weil sie durch den Untod vom Weg des Lichts abgekommen sind.
Aber das wäre dann ähnlich wie die Individualität bei den Namen. Man kann halt nicht für jede Rasse die Klasse so optimieren, wie es passend wäre.
Und der Untote Paladin in Naxx war Alexandros Mograine, der frühere Ashbringer. Der ist aber auch ein Todesritter gewesen, genauso wie es die jetzigen vier Reiter sind. Deshalb stehen sie jai m Todesritterflügel.


----------



## Aridios (10. Januar 2010)

wie können untote paladine todesritter sein ? es gibt doch auch orc nachtelf troll todesritter usw. todesritter sind einfach kerle die gestorben sind, arthas hat die wiederbelebt, denen runenschwert ine hand gedrückt uns gesagt ok haut rein jungs !


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Untote Paladine nennt man gemeinhin auch Todesritter. Die Priester der Untoten dürften eigentlich nur mit Schattenzauber paktieren, weil sie durch den Untod vom Weg des Lichts abgekommen sind.



da hört sich jetzt so an als hätten sie sich einfach vom licht abgewendet ^^
untote können ohne ausnahme nicht das licht wirken!
das licht hat sich von ihnen abgewandt, weil sie von dunklen energien durchzogen sind die sie am "leben" halten. sie können tun was sie wollen das licht erhört sie nicht mehr und schadet ihn höchstens noch!
der typ in naxxramas und die untoten paladine in eiskrone die mit lichtzaubern angreifen sind entweder lore fail von blizzard oder da steckt mehr dahinter was ich aber nicht glaube


----------



## Magcornu (10. Januar 2010)

Cyklan schrieb:


> also der threadname is ja klar ich wollt nur mal vorher sagen das des mein erster thread ist ich musste auch erst suchen wie das geht hehe bin noch net lange angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tauren schurken wären cooler >.<


----------



## Terella (10. Januar 2010)

@juri94
Die Nachtelfen hassen sie nicht vollkommen. Wenn man sich das so ansieht, kann man im Buch "World of Warcraft - Krieg der Ahnen" nachlesen, dass die Nachtelfen Magie damals benutzt wurde, weil es nur 1-2 Druiden gab. Die nachtelfen zauberer waren zu meist die "Mondgarde" die auch mit arkanzaubern kämpften...


----------



## Aridios (10. Januar 2010)

ne das würde garnicht passen. tauren sind eigentlich ein firedliches volk und einfach nicht gemein oder hinterlistig genug für schurken ausserdem ging das herumschleichen und von hinten angreifen voll gegen der ihre ehreverständnis.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> Die Nachtelfen hassen sie nicht vollkommen. Wenn man sich das so ansieht, kann man im Buch "World of Warcraft - Krieg der Ahnen" nachlesen, dass die Nachtelfen Magie damals benutzt wurde, weil es nur 1-2 Druiden gab. Die nachtelfen zauberer waren zu meist die "Mondgarde" die auch mit arkanzaubern kämpften...



Ja, aber das war vor der Teilung, bevor die arkane Magie sie fast vernichtet hätte. Seitdem wird die arkane Magie von den Elfen verachtet.


----------



## Aridios (10. Januar 2010)

warum es nachtelfmagier gibt kann ich dir sagen ^^ : als sich die hochgeborenen (später blutelfen) von den druidischen nachtelfen trennten fuhren nicht alle mit schiffen aus kalimdor , sondrn eine kleine güberlebte bis heute in den ruinen von düsterbruch. und die kommen jetzt wieder an die oberfläche und bringen den nachtelfen magie bei. wer einen beweis will sollte nach darnassus fahren und in den tempel gehen am eingang ist so ein magier der sich mit einer nachtelfen wache rumstreitet^^

das führt mich zu der frage : warum sind alle nachtelfwachen weiblich ???


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Aridios schrieb:


> warum es nachtelfmagier gibt kann ich dir sagen ^^ : als sich die hochgeborenen (später blutelfen) von den druidischen nachtelfen trennten fuhren nicht alle mit schiffen aus kalimdor , sondrn eine kleine güberlebte bis heute in den ruinen von düsterbruch. und die kommen jetzt wieder an die oberfläche und bringen den nachtelfen magie bei. wer einen beweis will sollte nach darnassus fahren und in den tempel gehen am eingang ist so ein magier der sich mit einer nachtelfen wache rumstreitet^^
> 
> das führt mich zu der frage : warum sind alle nachtelfwachen weiblich ???



das hat sich so ergeben damals, nach dem krieg der ahnen
die männer wurden druiden und gingen in den smaragdgrünen traum
die frauen wurden zu soldaten


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

1. wird das mit Shendralar schon auf die letzten 5 Seiten immer wieder erwähnt.
2. sind die Wachen alle weiblich, weil es die Priesterinnen der Elune sind. Ein Großteil der Priesterschaft hat die Aufgaben der Soldaten übernommen, da die männlichen Elfen hauptsächlich das Druidentum angestrebt haben.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Januar 2010)

Schnurri_die_Ratte schrieb:


> "Ein *Paladin* (Plural Paladine, von lat. palatinus) ist ein mit besonderer Würde ausgestatteter Adliger, meist ein Ritter."
> 
> Äußerst unpassend für ne Muh-Kuh, wie ich finde.
> 
> Vllt sollte Blizzard sich die Mühe machen und, wie bei Allods Online, für jede Rassen/Klassen-kombo nen eigenen Klassennamen festlegen.


und wieso kann ein Taure nicht adelig sein? und kein Ritter? Weil er Fell hat? Das ist verdammt rassistisch gedacht finde ich, nur weil Tauren keine Menschen sind kann es innerhalb ihres Volkes auch welche geben die adelig (reich/mächtig) sind.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> und wieso kann ein Taure nicht adelig sein? und kein Ritter? Weil er Fell hat? Das ist verdammt rassistisch gedacht finde ich, nur weil Tauren keine Menschen sind kann es innerhalb ihres Volkes auch welche geben die adelig (reich/mächtig) sind.



Reich eher weniger, da die Tauren Nomaden waren und nur das besaßen, was sie zum Überleben brauchten. Sie verwerteten zum Beispiel Kodos immer, so gut es ging. Denn etwas zu töten, nur um es zu besitzen und nicht zu gebrauchen, wäre ein Frevel gegen die Erdenmutter. Deshalb hat der Taure im Südlichen Brachland auch was gegen die Ausgrabung der Zwerge, weil sie die Natur ausbeuten.

Und mächtig ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich, da die Tauren meist nur einen Clananführer haben und ansonsten alle gleich sind. Die Clananführer sind da sozusagen die Adeligen. Aber Adel an sich ist für die Tauren etwas Befremdliches. Denn alle Geschöpfe sind gleich geschaffen und sollten auch so behandelt werden. Aber Ritter müssen nicht unbedingt Adelige sein. Denn ansonsten hätten die Menschen in WC3 eine ganze Menge ihres Adels verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein guter Punkt mit dem Nomadendasein der Tauren.

Komischer Weise regt sich niemand auf, daß die Tauren vor sehr kurzer Zeit sesshaft wurden.

Gleichzeitig ist es das Totschlagargument gegen alle die Palas unlogisch finden. 

Ein Volk verändert sich und geht nun auch mal neue Wege. Naja spätestens wenn ihr in der Schule Geschichte habt, werdet ihr das vielleicht auch verstehen.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Bingo, des is es!
Die Tauren haben sich langsam weiterentwickelt. Auch durch die Kontakte mit anderen Völkern kann man sich ja weiterentwickeln. Denn wenn dies nicht so wäre, wären wir immernoch durch die Wälder stapfende Wilde.


----------



## Marjarethe (10. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

so sehr mich das auch reizen mag (ich spiele selbst gern Tauren), aber irgendwann muss das doch aufhören. Die verschiedenen Völker und Klassen wurden doch wohl auch geschaffen, um Diversität ins Spiel zu bringen, damit sich Spieler zusammenschließen und jeder seine individuellen Stärken einbringen kann.

Wenn das so weiter geht fürchte ich, dass alles nur noch ein Brei ist und jeder alles kann, nur anders aussieht. Das rumgepatche gleicht eh alle mehr und mehr an. Was kommt noch? Ein Magier mit Plattenrüstung (krasse Vorstellung) oder ein Druide mit Pet (dito)? 

Grüße von der Marjarethe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FÜR  DIE HORDE!


----------



## Daranghul (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Bingo, des is es!
> Die Tauren haben sich langsam weiterentwickelt. Auch durch die Kontakte mit anderen Völkern kann man sich ja weiterentwickeln. Denn wenn dies nicht so wäre, wären wir immernoch durch die Wälder stapfende Wilde.



ich glaube du überschätzt Kühe^^ ich meine das sind Kühe und keine Diplomwissenschaftler oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkalius (10. Januar 2010)

wenn mir ne kuh auf 2 beinen entgegenläuft schlachte ich sie ob heilig oder nicht is mir ziemlich egal halt nur blöd das es jetzt nochmehr palas geben wird


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2010)

Und schon wieder 2 Posts mit "schlauem" Inhalt...

Edit: 3!


----------



## Daranghul (10. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Und schon wieder 2 Posts mit "schlauem" Inhalt...


aber deiner ist ja besser^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkalius (10. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Und schon wieder 2 Posts mit "schlauem" Inhalt...
> 
> Edit: 3!







edit:4


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2010)

Daranghul schrieb:


> aber deiner ist ja besser^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, scroll hoch und du wirst feststellen das mein Post eine gewisse Logik beinhaltet.

Nichts von wegen Rosaplüschkuhblingbling, daß ist nämlich dummes Geschwätz von Leuten denen ihr Horizont für Fantasy nicht ausreicht.

@ jkalius

Bevor du sagst ich würde "schlaue" Posts von mir geben, lies dir bitte meinen Post oben durch. Der im gegensatz zu deinem inhaltlich mit dem Thema Lore zu tun hat.

Wenn ich was von ner Kuh auf 2 beinen lese, dann erweckt das bei mir den Eindruck, daß sowas nur von jemand mit o.g. Horizont oder von jemand dummen kommen kann.


Nicht falsch verstehen. ich sag nicht das du dumm bist. Ich sag nur dein Post lässt den Eindruck entstehen.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (10. Januar 2010)

juri94 schrieb:


> Loretechnisch ein No-Go! Aber da mit Cataclysm die Rassen ihre Prinzipien "verraten" um zu überleben finde ich das in Ordnung. Nachtelfen Mage find ich pervers, weil die Magie (Arkan)HASSEN! Tauren kennen sie nur nicht^^
> Undead Hunter ist auch Ok, weil sie ja Als Menschen Jäger sein können, dann kommt die Seuche und BÄMM.... UD Hunter is born.



 Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber Tauren Palas denke ich mir eher kommen vom Argentumkreuzug. Es sind doch ALLE Argentumkreuzritter Palas oder? Und da sind auch Tauren darunter. Wäre es nicht logisch das sie davon ihre Palas haben?

 Nachtelfen und MAgie? Jeder Allianz-Spieler der die eine Q angenommen hat bei den Portalen und sie auch durchgelsen hat sollte es verstehen. Da seht ein Hochgeborener in Dalaran und will das wir nach Darnassus gehen, da ist dann ein weiterer Hochgeborener der sagt, dass die Hochgeborenen zurück sind. Und diese Hochgeborenen wurden verstossen und sind die MAgier, und die sind zurück. Anfangs dachte ich Hochgeborene sind nur Blutelfen und Hochelfen, aber das wäre nur zum Teil richtig. 

 Siehe Düsterbruch. Wer sich hier genau umgesehen hat findet in der Ini die Shendralar. DAS sind HOCHGEBORENE Nachtelfen. Das heist nciht alle Hochgeborenen wurden Hochelfen. Und man sieht in WoW auch Hochelfen rumlaufen. Unterschied zwischen Hoch- und Blutelfen siund die Augenfarbe. Hochelfen blaue Blutelfen grüne.

 Grün ist in WoW Dämonische Verderbnis. Deswegen sidn ja auch die Orks grün. Und die Blutelfen haben unter der Führung von Kael'thas begonnen Dämonenmagie anzuzapfen.

 Zwergenschamies sind über die Wildhammer acuh erklärbar. Troll Druiden geht auch wenn sie nicht den Dunkelspeerstamm abstammen. Weil Dunkelspeere haben keine Druiden. Tauren Priester da gehört für mich, sehr sehr viel Erklärungsbedarf. Aber ich halte ja schon einen Troll Priester für etwas seltsames. Wie kommt ein Troll dazu das Licht zu benutzen, wenn doch auch der Troll Glaube Schamanistisch ist. Aber die Erklärung kam für mich im Aschenbringer Comic wo der eien Troll vom Licht, wie es er meitne erleuchtet wurde, oder sowas in der Art.

 Menschen Jäger sieht zwar etwas seltsam aus, aber warum solten Menschen keine Jäger haben? Jäger besorgen auch Nahrung und Fleisch. Unds somit erklärt sich auch der Untoten Jäger.

 Klassen wo ich ein Problem Storytechnisch habe sind:

 Gnom Priester: Gut vielleicht wegen Magier und Hexenmeister erklärbar, aber glaube an das Licht bei Gnomen? Die glauben eher an die Technik, und um das Licht zu benutzen braucht es schon was spiritueles. Aber wer weis vielleicht kommt in schlechten Zeiten der Glaube zurück...

 Goblin Priester: Was haben auch Goblins bitte mit den Licht zu tun, wenn das geht müssten sogar Goblin Palas möglich sein...

 Worgen Druide: Gut wewgen den Nachtelfen, aber das sind nicht die Worgen aus eienr anderen Dimension das sind/waren Menschen und die haben nichts mit Drudienmagie am Hut.

 Worgen Todesritter: Gilneas war lange Zeit hinter eienr Wand, und jetzt gabs schon welche die sich Artahs anschlossen durchs Meer schwammen um aus den Tor rauszukommen? Unlogisch hoch³

 Blutelfen Krieger: Deswegen verstehe ich die Blutelfen Palas, weil Blutelfen ohne Magie das ist pervers. Die sind MAgie süchtig... Aber ein Krieger, der hat kein bischen Magie... Bei Todesritter ist es ja noch halbwegs erklärbar weil die sich von ihren Volk abgewand haben. Aber Krieger bei einen Magiesüchtigen Volk?

 Zwergen Magier: Seit Herr der Ringe und Warhammer weis man das Zwerge normal nichts mit MAgie am Hut haben. Die einzigen MNagier könnte ich mit bei den Dunkeleisenzwergen vorstellen.

 Weiteres fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## Ero12 (10. Januar 2010)

tauren pala hm find ich witzig stell mir grad vor wie aussieht wenn die t7 anhaben das kommen die kinder angerannt weil sie xxxxxxxL eistüten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Januar 2010)

Marjarethe schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> so sehr mich das auch reizen mag (ich spiele selbst gern Tauren), aber irgendwann muss das doch aufhören. Die verschiedenen Völker und Klassen wurden doch wohl auch geschaffen, um Diversität ins Spiel zu bringen, damit sich Spieler zusammenschließen und jeder seine individuellen Stärken einbringen kann.
> 
> ...



das manche immer so übertreiben müssen...es ist nur ein stinknormalerpaladin. Stell dir einfach einen BLutelf oder einen Menschen vor, der 2,50 m groß ist, zuviel haarwachstumselexier gesoffen hat und der Hufboots anhat. Es ist nur ein modell, die klasse wird damit nicht umgeschrieben.


----------



## The Paladin (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir zwar nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, will aber fragen wie die Tauren Palas das mit den Mounts hinkriegen ^^. Ein leuchtender Kodo? Ein fast plattgedrücktes Pferd (In roter Farbe wie bei den Blutelfen)? Falls es dazu schon eine Antwort gab, bitte eine Antwort als Link, danke.

Naja, warum Tauren jetzt Paladine kriegen ist mir unklar. Aber wenn Blizz es will kann ich ja nix dagegen tun.

Mfg The Paladin


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber Tauren Palas denke ich mir eher kommen vom Argentumkreuzug. Es sind doch ALLE Argentumkreuzritter Palas oder? Und da sind auch Tauren darunter. Wäre es nicht logisch das sie davon ihre Palas haben?


Nicht nur, die haben auch Priester, Magier und einfache Krieger.



> Nachtelfen und MAgie?


Ja, die haben eine Abneigung gegen Magie. Aber sie müssen ja nicht gleich mit Liebe und offenen Armen empfangen werden.



> Grün ist in WoW Dämonische Verderbnis


Jo, der grüne Drachenschwarm ist ja ein Zusammenschluss der Dämonen. Und die Druiden sind jan och derber Dämonenbeschwörer als die Hexer.
Eine Augenfarbe sagt nicht sonderlich viel aus. Hochelfen und Blutelfen sind ein und dasselbe. Die Blutelfen haben sich nach dem Massaker in Quel'Thalas durch die Geißel einfach nur umbenannt.



> Tauren Priester da gehört für mich, sehr sehr viel Erklärungsbedarf. Aber ich halte ja schon einen Troll Priester für etwas seltsames. Wie kommt ein Troll dazu das Licht zu benutzen, wenn doch auch der Troll Glaube Schamanistisch ist.


Schonmal in Zul'Gurub oder Zul'Aman gewesen? Da gibt es viele, viele Hohepriester.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, hätten sei eine neue Klasse einbrigen sollen, nur damit man Trollpriestern icht mit dem Licht in Verbindung bringt?
Und die Tauren Priester haben die selbe Story wie die Tauren Paladine. Sie glauben nicht an das Heilige Licht, sondern an das Licht der Sonne, ein Aspekt der erdenmutter! (Wiederholung die 4te)



> Worgen Todesritter


Nur wiel Arthas irgendwann stirbt, heisst das doch lange nicht, dass die Ebon Blades aufhören, Leute zu rekrutieren, oder?



> Blutelfen Krieger


Erkläre mir dann bitte Blutelf Schurken. Die sind schon so lange von ihrer Quelle weg, dass vermutlich einige einen kalten Entzug durchgemacht haben und dadurch ohne Magie leben konnten. So entstanden dann die Krieger. Und nur weil man Magiesüchtig ist, heisst esn icht, dass man mit Magie kämpfen muss.



> Zwergen Magier


HdRO =/= WoW , in der Beta von WoW gab es schon Zwergen Magier, die man aber wieder rausgenommen hat, weil es sonst zu viele Klassen für die Zwerge geworden wären oder so, keine Ahnung. Auf jedenfall gibt es doch überall Zwergen Magier: im Blackrock, die WIldhammer haben welche usw.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Nur wiel Arthas irgendwann stirbt, heisst das doch lange nicht, dass die Ebon Blades aufhören, Leute zu rekrutieren, oder?



blizzard hat, glaube ich, selbst gesagt das es worgen todesritter nur geben wird damit keine rasse benachteiltigt wird, lore technisch gesehen kann man im rp keinen worgen dk  ausspielen ...
beim rest stimme ich dir aber zu ^^


----------



## Sumeira (10. Januar 2010)

Ich sage zu den Tauren Paladinen nur 2 Wörter.

Epic Fail


Mfg

Sumi


----------



## Huntergottheit (10. Januar 2010)

tauren palas werden wohl die stärkste rasse als paladin sein wegen dem 5% mehr leben als tank das macht bei meinen 44k leben schonwas aus und ins bossfights zählt meistens nur leben und rüstung um zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei anderen skillungen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> tauren palas werden wohl die stärkste rasse als paladin sein wegen dem 5% mehr leben als tank das macht bei meinen 44k leben schonwas aus und ins bossfights zählt meistens nur leben und rüstung um zu überleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier darfst du nicht vergessen das das halbe Skillsystem rumgeworfen wird. Mit Cataclysm hast du andere Prioitäten bzw Volks-Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Tuttifrutti123 (10. Januar 2010)

> 5% mehr leben als tank das macht bei meinen 44k leben schonwas aus


ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, hab mit wow aufgehört, aber war das nicht mal 5% der basisgesundheit? also ohne items?

zum thema: also wie numisel schon argumentiert hat, ist es möglich, die ganzen klassen-rassen kombinationen irgendwie zu erklären, mir persönlich würde aber ein tauren pala oder sogar priester überhaupt nicht gefallen^^


----------



## refra (10. Januar 2010)

> Die Blutelfen haben sich nach dem Massaker in Quel'Thalas durch die Geißel einfach nur umbenannt.


Falsch, die Blutelfen sind stark Magieabhängig, sogar die Schurken sind abhängig und können Mana absorbieren. Hochelfen sind sozusagen "Clean".
Ausserdem sind die Hochelfen auf der Seite der Allianz. Blutelfen haben grüne Augen (und das ist wirklich wegen der Magie die teils auch Dämonenmagie ist) und Hochelfen haben blaue Augen.
MfG,
refra


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Von Rhonin wird er als "Halbelf" beschrieben, als Mensch mit spitzen Ohren, sozusagen.
> Die Nachtelfen sehen in ihm auch eher einen toten Nachtelf als einen Hochgeborenen, da er ja eigentlich nur spitze Ohren hat. Selbst seine Augen sind wie die eines Menschens. Er hat große Fähigkeiten und strahlt eine riesige Weisheit aus, deshalb "verehren" die Mondgardisten ihn fast.
> Und auf dem Cover des 1. Buches ist er auch eher als Mensch mit langen Ohren zu sehen.



Hochelfenaugen sind denen der Menschen ähnlich. Das darfst du nicht mit den Blutelfen verwechseln. Wo beschreibt eigentlich Rhonin Krasus als Halbelf? Verehren tun sie ihn nicht gerade sie haben aber großen Respekt vor ihm und das nicht nur wegen seinem Können sondern weil sie wie die meisten Magiekundigen spüren das er über ihnen steht in der Evolution.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

diese verunreinigung der blutelfen wird aber im laufe der zeit durch den geläutertern sonnenbrunnen auch wieder verschwinden


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Januar 2010)

Tuttifrutti123 schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, hab mit wow aufgehört, aber war das nicht mal 5% der basisgesundheit? also ohne items?
> 
> zum thema: also wie numisel schon argumentiert hat, ist es möglich, die ganzen klassen-rassen kombinationen irgendwie zu erklären, mir persönlich würde aber ein tauren pala oder sogar priester überhaupt nicht gefallen^^



naja, selbst wenn, als Tank zählt soweit ich weiß jeder Lebenspunkt^^


----------



## Lintflas (10. Januar 2010)

Am Anfang habe ich ein bissl entgeistert reagiert, als ich von Tauren-Palas gehört habe.

Aber da die Welt mit dem kommenden Addon in eine Katastrophe fällt, gibt es wenigstens eine Erklärung dafür, warum Tauren-Paladine "notwendig" werden.

Daher habe ich nix gegen Tauren-Palas. Tauren-Schurken empfände ich jedoch als absolut lächerlich. Aber die gibts zum Glück nicht ^^


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

Es gab noch paar mal  die erwähnung vom gott hier und das  palas gottes kreiger sind.
IN WOW GIBT ES KEINEN GOTT (ausser die alten Götter, aber das sind keine Götter nur mächtige Wesen).
Also es gibt das Licht und das ist in jedes Wesen, klar es gibt klöster und kirchen in wow aber die verehren keine Götter sondern nur das Licht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

elune ist die einzige wahre göttin/gottheit in der warcraft welt


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Jo, das sogenannte Heilige Licht. Die Blutritter haben ihre Kräfte aber von den Naruu, also von Lichtwesen. Sie haben denen die Macht genommen, um selbst Macht zu besitzen. Also haben sie die selbe Quelle wie die Draenei, nur dass die Draenei die Naruu nicht aussaugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Sonnenläufer haben halt weder das eine noch das andere als Quelle ( http://www.wowwiki.com/Sunwalker ). Sie haben das Sonnenlicht als Quelle der Macht, ein Aspekt der Erdenmutter, die die Tauren ja als oberste Gottheit verehren. Also nichts anderes als die Schamanen, nur halt ein anderer Teil.
Genauso wie manche Religionen nur Gott, und manche eben Gott, Jesus und den Heiligen Geist anbeten.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

wobei es au ned sicher ist ob es sie wirklich gibt? Aber sonst jo die hab ich vergessen :-) meine nur das die in wow das licht verehren und ned einen gott


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Zwergenschamanen? Passt doch eigentlich, Erdverbundenheit und sowas. Da die Allianz nun 2 Rassen hat, die Schamanen ausbilden können, braucht auch die Horde ein zweites Volk, das Paladine hat. Und jetzt denkt mal scharf nach: Welches Volk auf Hordenseite ist am ehesten friedlich?
> Viele schreien jetzt: UNTOTE!!!111 Aber seid bitte ernst.
> Orcs? Ja sicher, die wollten ja niiieee Krieg führen.
> Trolle? Sicher, die allerliebsten.
> ...



Findest du? Ich nicht, da Tauren Naturverbunden sind, mehr als Elfen, da die Elfen ja nichtmal den Schamanismus beherschen. Also, Natur + Heilig = Falsch, Natur + Technik = auch Falsch, Heilig + Technik = ebenso Falsch.

Nachtelfen können ja auch nur Priester werden wegen Elune der Mondgöttin, die beten nicht wie Paladine das Licht, sondern den Mond an. Mensch Priester hingegen beten das Licht an.  Tauren Priester beten von daher die Sonne an und auch nicht das Licht.

So, jetzt wissen wir das Priester mit der Natur vereinbar sind, aber Paladine, beten kein Licht, keinen Mond und auch keine Sonne an. Paladine Kontrollieren das Licht aus ihrer Überzeugung heraus. Paladine sind daher bei Nachtelfen sowie Tauren, unmöglich.

ABER, wenn Tauren Paladine nicht das Licht Kontrolieren sondern die Natur, dürfen sie nichtmehr Paladine heisen.
Dafür dürfen sie aber die gleichen Zauber benutzen, die dann allerdings Naturschaden verursachen müssen und andere Namen tragen müssen, NUR DANN, wäre ein Tauren Paladin für mich akzeptabel.

Versteht ihr was ich meine? Nicht so wie die Blutelfen anfangs, die das Licht unterworfen haben, sondern ganz anders, aber von der Spielmechanik her gleich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> ...



du hast da irgendwie was falsch verstanden. ^^
ein paladin ist im herkömlichen sinne ein kämpfender priester (der jeweiligen religion) oder ein soldat der mit dem licht kämpft.
bei den tauren wird es dann ein kämpfender priester des sonnenkultes sein.
ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
das licht in der warcraft lore ist ne lustige sache!
sobald du ehrbare ziele hast, nett bist und zu deiner sache stehst und halt noch irgendein objekt hast das du anbetest schenkt dir das licht seinen segen und seine kraft
andersrum wenn du böse bist,böse ziele hast und eine figur die du anbetest (die verlassenen beten den schatten an,arthas anhänger verehren arthas als gott und kriegen daher ihre schatten kräfte) schenkt dir der schatten seine kräfte
aber man muß zu 110% an seine sache glauben und davon überzeugt sein. falls man das nicht ist, gibts auch keine kräfte


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Wie ich ja auch schonmal anmerken durfte, man kann ja schlecht jede Klasse auf die Rasse zuschneidern (kann man schon, nur macht zu viel Arbeit). Deshalb muss man die Lore so schneidern, dass wenigstens die Richtung passt. Aber willst du jetzt ernsthaft alle Zauber und Attacken des Paladins für den Tauren ändern, nur damit dann da stehen kann "Er ist ein Sonnenkämpfer?"
Sie können es halt nur der Lore nach richten. Aber warum sollte das Licht der Sonne schwächer sein als das des Heiligen Lichts?


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du hast da irgendwie was falsch verstanden. ^^
> ein paladin ist im herkömlichen sinne ein kämpfender priester (der jeweiligen religion) oder ein soldat der mit dem licht kämpft.
> bei den tauren wird es dann ein kämpfender priester des sonnenkultes sein.
> ganz einfach.
> ...



Nein, ein Paladin kämpft für seine Überzeugung, nicht für das Licht. Wenn ein Paladin denkt er muss alle verseuchten Menschen töten, dann kann er das Licht dafür benutzen. Wenn er denkt er muss alle beschützen dann kann er das Licht dafür benutzen. Wo hingegen der Priester nicht aus Überzeugung zaubern sondern wegen dem Glauben, also wegen ihrer Religion. Sie beten das Licht an, den Mond oder wie die Tauren dann, die Sonne. 

Ein Paladin betet nichts an, er benutzt das Licht aus seiner Überzeugung, für das, was er für richtig hält.

Also wenn es Tauren Paladine gibt, dann dürfen diese wegen ihrer Naturverbundenheit nicht das Licht für ihre Überzeugung benutzen, sondern die Natur. Gleiche Spielmechanik aber statt Licht-, Naturschaden und alle Fähigkeiten müssen anders heisen.


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Wie ich ja auch schonmal anmerken durfte, man kann ja schlecht jede Klasse auf die Rasse zuschneidern (kann man schon, nur macht zu viel Arbeit). Deshalb muss man die Lore so schneidern, dass wenigstens die Richtung passt. Aber willst du jetzt ernsthaft alle Zauber und Attacken des Paladins für den Tauren ändern, nur damit dann da stehen kann "Er ist ein Sonnenkämpfer?"
> Sie können es halt nur der Lore nach richten. Aber warum sollte das Licht der Sonne schwächer sein als das des Heiligen Lichts?



Also erstens, wäre es ja nur eine Klasse, man müsste ja nichtmal alles umbenennen(Ein Segen bleibt ein Segen und eine Aura bleibt eine Aura), zweitens, das "Licht", hat nichts mit hellichkeit zu tun, nur weil die Sonne leuchtet kommt aus ihr nicht das "Licht". Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das Tauren Paladine das Licht der Sonne Kontrolieren sondern das sie die Natur kontrolieren. Drittens, Tauren = Natur, Paladin = Licht, wie vorhin schon gesagt Licht + Natur = Falsch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Nein, ein Paladin kämpft für seine Überzeugung, nicht für das Licht. Wenn ein Paladin denkt er muss alle verseuchten Menschen töten, dann kann er das Licht dafür benutzen. Wenn er denkt er muss alle beschützen dann kann er das Licht dafür benutzen. Wo hingegen der Priester nicht aus Überzeugung zaubern sondern wegen dem Glauben, also wegen ihrer Religion. Sie beten das Licht an, den Mond oder wie die Tauren dann, die Sonne.
> 
> Ein Paladin betet nichts an, er benutzt das Licht aus seiner Überzeugung, für das, was er für richtig hält.
> 
> Also wenn es Tauren Paladine gibt, dann dürfen diese wegen ihrer Naturverbundenheit nicht das Licht für ihre Überzeugung benutzen, sondern die Natur. Gleiche Spielmechanik aber statt Licht-, Naturschaden und alle Fähigkeiten müssen anders heisen.



ein paladin ist nichts weiter als ein kämpfender priester oder soldat den das licht erhört und er es deswegen benutzen kann im kampf oder zum heilen. ein paladin tut alles für seinen glauben (arthas ist da der extreme ausnahme fall) und handelt nach seinem glauben. uther, z.b, hat arthas ja auch nicht geholfen stratholme auszurotten weil er das nicht mit seinem glauben vereinbaren konnte.
tauren kriegen durch den glauben und das beten an die sonne als zweites auge der erdenmutter die kräfte des lichts, genau das gleiche licht das die menschen,zwerge,draenei,blutelfen( zumindest die neueren blutelf paladine und priester) nutzen. der einzige unterschied ist das objekt das sie anbeten. die blutelfen,menschen,zwerge beten das licht an. die draenei die naaru, die nachtelfen elune und die tauren die sonne.


----------



## Millwall (10. Januar 2010)

Man müsste einfach ein paar zusätzliche Klassennamen ins Spiel bringen und die Fähigkeiten umbenennen, dann hätte man 0 Probleme mit sowas.




Dann hätte man halt Tauren Sonnenkrieger, Untote Waldläufer/Bestienmeister, Blutelfen Blutritter etcetcetc...und ein großes Problem sollte das technisch ja nicht sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> EDIT:
> das licht in der warcraft lore ist ne lustige sache!
> sobald du ehrbare ziele hast, nett bist und zu deiner sache stehst und halt noch irgendein objekt hast das du anbetest schenkt dir das licht seinen segen und seine kraft
> andersrum wenn du böse bist,böse ziele hast und eine figur die du anbetest (die verlassenen beten den schatten an,arthas anhänger verehren arthas als gott und kriegen daher ihre schatten kräfte) schenkt dir der schatten seine kräfte
> aber man muß zu 110% an seine sache glauben und davon überzeugt sein. falls man das nicht ist, gibts auch keine kräfte



für den fall das du meinen edit von grade eben übersehen hast @ superalex ^^


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

Jo gut Tauren haben das Licht au entdeckt aber sie denken es sei von der sonne bzw  natur. Menschen haben ja au anfangs ned gewusst woher das licht eigentlich stammt, die draneis bzw naarus habens denen beigebracht, die naaru habens ja au von nen höheren wesen oder so hab i glaub mal gelesen.


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ein paladin ist nichts weiter als ein kämpfender priester oder soldat den das licht erhört und er es deswegen benutzen kann im kampf oder zum heilen. ein paladin tut alles für seinen glauben (arthas ist da der extreme ausnahme fall) und handelt nach seinem glauben. uther, z.b, hat arthas ja auch nicht geholfen stratholme auszurotten weil er das nicht mit seinem glauben vereinbaren konnte.
> tauren kriegen durch den glauben und das beten an die sonne als zweites auge der erdenmutter die kräfte des lichts, genau das gleiche licht das die menschen,zwerge,draenei,blutelfen( zumindest die neueren blutelf paladine und priester) nutzen. der einzige unterschied ist das objekt das sie anbeten. die blutelfen,menschen,zwerge beten das licht an. die draenei die naaru, die nachtelfen elune und die tauren die sonne.



Paladine beten nichts an, PALADINE BETEN NICHT. Priester beten aber.
Ein Paladin ist kein kämpfender Priester, ein kämpfender Priester ist ein Mönch.

Priester beten alles mögliche an, Paladine beten nichts an.

Paladine benutzen aus der Kraft ihrer Überzeugung das Licht.

Die Draenei wissen von wo das Licht kommt, von den Naaru, ich hab mit meinem Paladin so ne Quest-Reihe in Eiskrone gemacht die das sogar bestätigt.

Also sind Tauren Paladine unmöglich, auser man ändert den Hintergrund, die Mechanik da man dafür benutzt kann gleich bleibn.


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Jo gut Tauren haben das Licht au entdeckt aber sie denken es sei von der sonne bzw  natur. Menschen haben ja au anfangs ned gewusst woher das licht eigentlich stammt, die draneis bzw naarus habens denen beigebracht, die naaru habens ja au von nen höheren wesen oder so hab i glaub mal gelesen.



Die Tauren haben das Licht nicht entdeckt.

Menschen haben durch die Draenei erfahren, dass das Licht von den Naaru oder so kommt.

Aber Paladine beten nichts an.

Ich glaub ihr nehmt mich wegen meinem Anzeigebild und meiner Signatur nicht ernst...


----------



## keridilson (10. Januar 2010)

Cyklan schrieb:


> also der threadname is ja klar ich wollt nur mal vorher sagen das des mein erster thread ist ich musste auch erst suchen wie das geht hehe bin noch net lange angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Passt nicht in das concept von WoW ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Paladine beten nichts an, PALADINE BETEN NICHT. Priester beten aber.
> Ein Paladin ist kein kämpfender Priester, ein kämpfender Priester ist ein Mönch.
> 
> Priester beten alles mögliche an, Paladine beten nichts an.
> ...



hast du meinen edit zu sachen glauben in warcraft gelesen? der sollte erklären warum tauren paladine durchaus logisch und möglich sind. sie müßten zwar eigentlich sonnenkrieger heißen aber da blizzard keine eigenen volk für eine rasse macht müßen wir uns damit abfinden das sie paladine heißen.
und weißt du auch wie paladine entstanden sind in wow?
zu zeiten der ersten orc invasion hatte so ein toller oberpriester die idee ein paar soldaten zu lehren das licht zu nutzen und ein paar priestern das kämpfen beizubringen. 
paladine sind für ihr jeweiliges volk oder für ihre jeweilige religion kämpfende priester. und ein mönch ist ein typ der im kloster rumhockt Ó_ó

EDIT:
die menschen wissen das ihre licht kräfte vom licht kommt. die naaru sind auch nicht das licht. die naaru sind nur eine spezies die so stark ans licht gebunden sind das sie schon fast selbst das licht sind. aber sie sind nicht das licht


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hast du meinen edit zu sachen glauben in warcraft gelesen? der sollte erklären warum tauren paladine durchaus logisch und möglich sind. sie müßten zwar eigentlich sonnenkrieger heißen aber da blizzard keine eigenen volk für eine rasse macht müßen wir uns damit abfinden das sie paladine heißen.
> und weißt du auch wie paladine entstanden sind in wow?
> zu zeiten der ersten orc invasion hatte so ein toller oberpriester die idee ein paar soldaten zu lehren das licht zu nutzen und ein paar priestern das kämpfen beizubringen.
> paladine sind für ihr jeweiliges volk oder für ihre jeweilige religion kämpfende priester. und ein mönch ist ein typ der im kloster rumhockt Ó_ó
> ...



Wieso denkt ihr das Tauren Paladine Sonnenkrieger heisen müssen, ich red nicht von der Sonne sondern von der Natur.

Und jetzige Paladine kämpfen aus ihrer Überzeugung heraus und sind keine keine kämpfenden Priester die beten und Leute verprügeln.

Hört endlich auf den Paladin mit dem Priester zu vergleichen, dann versteht ihr mich vl auch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Wieso denkt ihr das Tauren Paladine Sonnenkrieger heisen müssen, ich red nicht von der Sonne sondern von der Natur.
> 
> Und jetzige Paladine kämpfen aus ihrer Überzeugung heraus und sind keine keine kämpfenden Priester die beten und Leute verprügeln.
> 
> Hört endlich auf den Paladin mit dem Priester zu vergleichen, dann versteht ihr mich vl auch.



liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe?
hast du gelesen was ich zum thema religion und glauben in warcraft geschrieben hab?
paladine sind kämpfende priester die wegen ihrem glauben, der ihre überzeugung ist, für ihren orden, für ihr land oder für ihr volk kämpfen.
und warum natur? durch die sonne erhalten die tauren "paladine" ihre kräfte. diese kräfte sind licht kräfte. vllt wissen die tauren das, vllt auch nicht aber das ist für sie auch nicht wichtig. 
und ein paladin ist nichts weiter als ein kämpfender priester. das ist so, da kann man nichts dran ändern


----------



## Drop-Dead (10. Januar 2010)

am anfang fand ichs kacke ^^ doch mit der erklärung zusammen dass sie das "licht" von einem ihrer sonnengötter beziehen anstatt von dem gott der menschen (oder wie auch immer ^^) fand ichs dann irgendwie einleuchtend


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe?
> hast du gelesen was ich zum thema religion und glauben in warcraft geschrieben hab?
> paladine sind kämpfende priester die wegen ihrem glauben, der ihre überzeugung ist, für ihren orden, für ihr land oder für ihr volk kämpfen.
> und warum natur? durch die sonne erhalten die tauren "paladine" ihre kräfte. diese kräfte sind licht kräfte. vllt wissen die tauren das, vllt auch nicht aber das ist für sie auch nicht wichtig.
> und paladin ist nichts weiter als ein kämpfender priester. das ist so, da kann man nichts dran ändern



Ich hab deins gelesen, aber ein Paladin in WoW ist nicht unbedingt ein Paladin aus dem Warcraft Spiel.

Schurken sind kalte gemeine Auftragsmörder die nur ihr eigene Wohl interesiert. Aber sobald ein Spieler ein Schurke ist, kann der Schurke ein Kämpfer für Gerechtigkeit sein und sich um anderen kümern und so ein Käse.

Ein Paladin der von einem Spieler gespielt wird ist kein kämpfender Priester.

Ein Paladin betet nichts an und nur wegen dem ursprünglichen Paladin der ein krieger mit priester ausbildung war heist das nicht das es jetzt noch immer so ist.

Ein Paladin kämpft für die Sache die er für richtig hält und hat absolut nichts mit dem Priester gemeinsam, ein Priester trägt ein Kleider, ein Holzstock und betet den ganzen Tag nur rum, betet seinen Freunden buffs nach und betet ihnen Heilung nach.

Wir sind in World of Warcraft, in der jetztzeit, früher wären Tauren Paladine eventuel Sonnenkrieger geworden.

Aber nicht jetzt, jetzt ist ein Paladin was ganz anderes als früher, der Paladin hat sich im laufe der Zeit geändert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Ich hab deins gelesen, aber ein Paladin in WoW ist nicht unbedingt ein Paladin aus dem Warcraft Spiel.
> 
> Schurken sind kalte gemeine Auftragsmörder die nur ihr eigene Wohl interesiert. Aber sobald ein Spieler ein Schurke ist, kann der Schurke ein Kämpfer für Gerechtigkeit sein und sich um anderen kümern und so ein Käse.
> 
> ...



das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
ich rede nicht von warcraft 1,2 oder 3
ich rede von der warcraft lore die geltend ist für world of warcraft. nur leider hält sich blizzard nicht immer dran, weil es vllt nicht umsetzbar ist ohne dabei den spielern zu schaden.
ein paladin kann nicht nur für seine überzeugung kämpfen, das ist schwachsinn. er muß sich an gewisse regeln halten damit das licht ihn nicht irgendwann verlässt.
ein paladin ist immernoch das gleiche wie früher. ein kämpfender priester der seinen glauben beschützt, den armen hilft und all dieses zeug. 
ich glaube du siehst das was du in wow viel zu ernst. nicht alles was in wow steht stimmt auch, das geht gar nicht weil blizzard dann ein viel zu großes risiko eingehen würde das einige klassen zu stark wären und einige zu schwach.
ich rede die ganze zeit von der warcraft lore, von den sachen die geltend sind für warcraft. du anscheinend nur von wow.


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
> ich rede nicht von warcraft 1,2 oder 3
> ich rede von der warcraft lore die geltend ist für world of warcraft. nur leider hält sich blizzard nicht immer dran, weil es vllt nicht umsetzbar ist ohne dabei den spielern zu schaden.
> ein paladin kann nicht nur für seine überzeugung kämpfen, das ist schwachsinn. er muß sich an gewisse regeln halten damit das licht ihn nicht irgendwann verlässt.
> ...



Jetzt pass mal auf, wir spielen hier WoW, in WoW ist ein Paladin kein kämpfender Priester. Im Argentumkreuzug gibts ja auch Paladine und die töten einfach alles was nicht zu ihnen gehört.

Ich red nicht nur von WoW, aber ich red von Tauren Paladinen in WoW.

PALADINE BETEN NICHT DAS LICHT AN.

Priester beten das Licht an, oder den Mond, die Sonne oder Hugo Egon Balder, alles was sie wolln.

Aber ein Paladin kann nur das Licht benutzen für seine Zwecke.

Also kann ein Tauren Paladin nicht die Sonne für seine Zwecke benutzen weil die Sonne nicht das heilige Licht ist.

Das wäre dann ja kein Paladin mehr wenn er nicht das heilige Licht benutzt.

Ein WoW-Paladin basiert nähmlich auf dem heiligen Licht.

Der Zauber Lichtblitz müsste also Sonnenblitz heisn, oder Naturblitz.

Verstehst du das nicht?

Es geht nicht darum das ein Paladin das gleiche wie ein Priester ist, es gut nur darum das ein WoW Paladin nur mit dem heiligem Licht umgehen kann. Ein Priester kann aber mit allem umgehen, mit dem Mond, mit der Sonne, was auch immer.

Darum sage ich, das ein Tauren Paladin nicht das gleiche sein darf, wie ein Mensch Paladin.

Ein Tauren Priester betet ja nicht wie der Mensch Priester das Licht an, sondern die Sonne.

Verstehst du? Tauren findet nicht den weg zum heiligen Licht sondern zur Sonne.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Verstehst du? Tauren findet nicht den weg zum heiligen Licht sondern zur Sonne.



sobald die tauren das licht anbeten( und noch einiges andere tun) erhalten sie die kräfte des lichts. 
und ich sagte auch nicht das ein tauren paladin den weg zum licht durch den weg der menschen oder blutelfen findet. sie finden ihren eigenen weg, durchs anbeten der sonne als zweites auge der erdenmutter, ganz einfach.
aber das prinzip bleibt gleich beim paladin. der "paladin" der tauren wird auch ein kämpfer seines ordens sein der halt die kräfte des lichts nutzen kannö


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

So, ich bin mal weg. Aber eins will ich dir noch sagen: In WoW benutzen Paladine das Licht, Priester können in WoW alles benutzen. Ein Tauren Priester wird die Sonne benutzen. Die Sonne ist nicht das heilige Licht. Aber ein WoW Paladin benutzt das Licht, darum red ich von umbennenung der Fähigkeiten. Versteh das doch.


----------



## muhuhaha (10. Januar 2010)

Tauren Pala WTF??

ich hätt ne RIESEN idee für blizz

ALLE VOLKER KÖNNEN ALLE KLASSEN SPIELEN !!!!!!!

bin erst mit BC eingestiegen und hab leute heulen gehört "buhu früher war alles besser"

heute versteh ich sie..........

blizz will alles besser machen? ich finde sie zerstören ein gutes solides spiel


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Januar 2010)

Wieso sollte ein Taure nicht das heilige Licht nutzen können? Die Paladine sind die Kämpfer des Lichts, und wenn die Tauren Palas an das Licht glauben, seinen Segen erbitten und dann in seinem namen kämpfen ist das doch das gleiche. Ich meine ich als Atheist kann mich doch auch dem Christentum zuwenden wenn es die Situation erfordert. Nehmen wir mal an ich sitz in einem Flugzeug, das stürtzt auf eine munitionsfabrik ab und als einzige von 200 Passagieren überlebe ich, dann würde ich wohl auch an Gott glauben (obwohl ich glaube das der mich damit nur ärgern wollte weil ich mir dann immer noch den ganzen müll in der Welt antun müsste...). Und in Cata gibs ne riesige katastrophe, kann ja sein das dann einige Tauren "gläubig" werden und sich dem Licht zuwenden, aus Dank für das überleben als ritter für das Licht kämpfen wollen. Können ja nich alle Rassen so stur, traditionell und altmodisch sein wie die menschen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal weg. Aber eins will ich dir noch sagen: In WoW benutzen Paladine das Licht, Priester können in WoW alles benutzen. Ein Tauren Priester wird die Sonne benutzen. Die Sonne ist nicht das heilige Licht. Aber ein WoW Paladin benutzt das Licht, darum red ich von umbennenung der Fähigkeiten. Versteh das doch.



*durch die anbetung der sonne erhalten die tauren die kräfte des heiligen lichts!* verstehst du das nicht? die sonne ist im falle der tauren das gleiche wie beim menschen das licht. 
und priester können nicht alles benutzen. sie können nur licht und schatten benutzen! ein paladin kann nur das licht benutzen, wenn er nicht das licht benutzen würde wäre er kein paladin mehr. 
und das mit der umbennenung der fähigkeiten ist nunmal eine sache die blizzard niemals einführen wird, deswegen muß man sich damit abfinden das die sonnenkrieger der tauren halt paladine von der engine heißen, richtig aber wäre der begriff sonnenkrieger! da sie krieger/beschützer ihres ordens und glaubens sind.
ich versteh ernsthaft nicht wo du dir damit schwer tust das zu verstehen?


----------



## Pudding00 (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal weg. Aber eins will ich dir noch sagen: In WoW benutzen Paladine das Licht, Priester können in WoW alles benutzen. Ein Tauren Priester wird die Sonne benutzen. Die Sonne ist nicht das heilige Licht. Aber ein WoW Paladin benutzt das Licht, darum red ich von umbennenung der Fähigkeiten. Versteh das doch.



sucht doch mal beide Beweise für eure meinungen, dann wird es klar, wer recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigonos (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo 



Xarithas schrieb:


> Orcs? Ja sicher, die wollten ja niiieee Krieg führen.


Naja an für sich sind Orcs tatsächlich friedlich.


			
				wow-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> Die Orcs kamen nach Azeroth als blutdurstige Eroberer, doch es war nicht ihr eigener Wille, der sie diesen Krieg anzetteln ließ[...]Prinzipien wie Ehre, Loyalität, und Weisheit wurden von den vielen verschiedenen Klans der Orcs als das würdigste Ziel eines jeden Kriegers betrachtet.


Doch die Orcs überwanden den Fluch des Blutes. Warum sie nun Krieg führen?


			
				wow-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind die Orcs unter Führung ihres Kriegshäuptlings erneut bereit zu den Waffen zu greifen, doch dieses Mal nicht um zu erobern oder zu brandschatzen, sondern um ihr Recht zu verteidigen, ihren Platz in dieser neuen, fremden Welt zu finden.


Vom Ursprung her aber sind Orcs den Tauren eigentlich von Lebensart und Mentalität sehr ähnlich und könnten von daher ebenso wie Tauren Paladine bekommen... Und genau wie bei Tauren fände ich persönlich es völlig Crap... Wie aber schon jemand schrieb es interessiert Blizz n riesen SchXXX ob hier oder sonstwo Taurenpalas nun gut oder schlecht finden sie machen des eh wie sies für richtig halten.

mfG


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. Januar 2010)

Cyklan schrieb:


> also der threadname is ja klar ich wollt nur mal vorher sagen das des mein erster thread ist ich musste auch erst suchen wie das geht hehe bin noch net lange angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. kindergarten smilys sein lassen 


2. Thema 1267346457356346....  


3. So wie blizz die tauren storytechnisch einbaut passts super...


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

ehm @ lachmann muss dich ein bischen korrigieren, die ersten paladine sind ned nur aus pirestern entstanden, steht au in dem roman da weiss ned mehr welches es war, die haben ausgewählte leute aus der priesterschafft noch kriegerhandwerk beigebracht und ausgewählte leute aus der  kriegerschaft bischen licht beigebracht das es ne gute mischung gibt von beiden, der stärkste pala turalyion war zum beispiel zuerst krieger und war lange ned richtig vom licht gesegnet bis er den einen (namen vergessen) gesehen hat wie er starb.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> ehm @ lachmann muss dich ein bischen korrigieren, die ersten paladine sind ned nur aus pirestern entstanden, steht au in dem roman da weiss ned mehr welches es war, die haben ausgewählte leute aus der priesterschafft noch kriegerhandwerk beigebracht und ausgewählte leute aus der  kriegerschaft bischen licht beigebracht das es ne gute mischung gibt von beiden, der stärkste pala turalyion war zum beispiel zuerst krieger und war lange ned richtig vom licht gesegnet bis er den einen (namen vergessen) gesehen hat wie er starb.



hab ich je etwas anderes behauptet? ^^
ich hab das buch hier^^


----------



## tentaria (10. Januar 2010)

Sanfte Grüße,Liebe buffed-Community
also ich für meinen teil finde diese "Rassenabartung" nich so prickelnd,ob es einem nur um "lore" geht oder einfach nur um rassenstereotypisches. (oh man was für ein wort).Generell muss man aber sagen,das man nicht überrascht sein muss, dass blizzard neue Rassen-Klassen Combis implementiert um das Spielerlebniss "anzuheben"-So und nicht anders steht es zumindest auf der offiziellen Website!

Achja und bevor ich's vergess,möchte nur eben kurz auf lore eingehen,weil mir beim lesen einzelner beiträge wieder die haare zu berge stiegen -.- Nachtelfen-Mages-Es ist nicht ganz richtig das sie Arkanmagie hassen sondern sich nur davon abgewendet haben nach dem Verrat von Illidan und dem Krieg der Ahnen. Und da jeder weiß das mit Cataclysm wieder Neltharion "Deathwing" und der Smaragdgrüne Traum wieder kehren ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn nachtelfen ihre magischen wurzeln wieder finden :-) Soviel dazu......

Nun gut über Menschliche/Undeath-Hunters lässt sich sicherlich auch streiten,allerdings waren Menschen vom Beginn ihrer Existenz auf Azeroth zum Jagen buchstäblich gezwungen,warum es allerdings bis Cata.... dauert bis sie dies erkennen ist bisher nicht geklärt..
Und da Undeath's bekanntlicher weiße gestorbene menschen(und andere völker bla) sind führt das auch unweigerlich dazu das es Undeath-Jäger gibt!

okay nun noch zu den Tauren Palas...... ich formuliere es anhand eines waisen menschen den ihr sicherlich alle kennt -.- ich zittiere"meiner unmissverständlichen meinung nach is dies ein Aprilscherz von Blizzard,wobei der einzig eingeweihte Mensch....... und so weiter ..Kenner unter euch wissen was ich meine....

So das von mir zum Thema Tauren-Palas etwas umschweifend zwar aber nunja :-)


*wink*


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

ah ok soldaten ^^ ja ahbs jetzt gesehen


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *durch die anbetung der sonne erhalten die tauren die kräfte des heiligen lichts!* verstehst du das nicht? die sonne ist im falle der tauren das gleiche wie beim menschen das licht.
> und priester können nicht alles benutzen. sie können nur licht und schatten benutzen! ein paladin kann nur das licht benutzen, wenn er nicht das licht benutzen würde wäre er kein paladin mehr.
> und das mit der umbennenung der fähigkeiten ist nunmal eine sache die blizzard niemals einführen wird, deswegen muß man sich damit abfinden das die sonnenkrieger der tauren halt paladine von der engine heißen, richtig aber wäre der begriff sonnenkrieger! da sie krieger/beschützer ihres ordens und glaubens sind.
> ich versteh ernsthaft nicht wo du dir damit schwer tust das zu verstehen?



Ja das mein ich ja, wenn sie die Sonne benutzen können die Zauber doch nicht einfach Lichtblitz und Heiliges Licht und so heisn. Da wäre Sonnenblitz und ... ka doch wesentlich besser. Aber Tauren Paladine müssen nicht unbedingt die Sonne als Energie wie die Priester benutzen. Sondern auch die Natur, eben statt heilig Schaden, Naturschaden. Aber die Zaubernamen dürfen dann nichtsmehr mit dem heiligem Licht zu tun haben, ich denke Blizzard sollte das so machn.

Für mich wäre ein Naturkämpfer wesentlich interesanter als ein Sonnenkämpfer, aber hauptsache Tauren benutzen nicht das heilige Licht, darum geht es mir.


----------



## Shac (10. Januar 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> ehm @ lachmann muss dich ein bischen korrigieren, die ersten paladine sind ned nur aus pirestern entstanden, steht au in dem roman da weiss ned mehr welches es war, die haben ausgewählte leute aus der priesterschafft noch kriegerhandwerk beigebracht und ausgewählte leute aus der  kriegerschaft bischen licht beigebracht das es ne gute mischung gibt von beiden, der stärkste pala turalyion war zum beispiel zuerst krieger und war lange ned richtig vom licht gesegnet bis er den einen (namen vergessen) gesehen hat wie er starb.



Turalyon war Priester kein Krieger.



Was die Macht betrifft wo die Taurenpaladine benutzen. Klärt doch erstmal wer die Erdenmutter ist. Wenn ich so durch Netz stöbere fallen die Namen Therazane,Elune,Eonar,eigenständiges Wesen usw. also solange nicht mal sicher ist wer die Erdenmutter ist kann auch keiner sagen welche Kräfte zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Exicoo (10. Januar 2010)

Is mir eig. recht egal. 
Sollen die Leute halt Geld ausgeben und Rasse changen... ihr Ding.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Für mich wäre ein Naturkämpfer wesentlich interesanter als ein Sonnenkämpfer, aber hauptsache Tauren benutzen nicht das heilige Licht, darum geht es mir.



tja, damit wirst du dich aber leider anfreunden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die tauren werden wie die menschen,zwerge,usw... das heilige licht nutzen. nur durch andere methoden und ein anderes "objekt" der anbetung


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Turalyon war Priester kein Krieger.
> 
> 
> 
> Was die Macht betrifft wo die Taurenpaladine benutzen. Klärt doch erstmal wer die Erdenmutter ist. Wenn ich so durch Netz stöbere fallen die Namen Therazane,Elune,Eonar,eigenständiges Wesen usw. also solange nicht mal sicher ist wer die Erdenmutter ist kann auch keiner sagen welche Kräfte zur Verfügung stehen.


jo priester halt war ned mehr sicher ob er vorher krieger ode priester war jo priester wars^^, aber uhter war krieger


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tja, damit wirst du dich aber leider anfreunden müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei den Blutrittern hat man die Namen auch geändert, aber als die Blutelfen das heilige Licht nichtmehr unterworfen haben und es genauso benutzen wie alle anderen Paladine haben sie es wieder geändert.

Also ein Sonnenkrieger darf zwar heilig Schaden machen, aber die Zaubernamen sollten wie bei den Blutrittern geändert werden, ich hoffe Blizzard wird das so machn, es spricht nichts da gegen, sie haben es bei den Blutelfen gemacht warum auch nicht bei den Tauren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Bei den Blutrittern hat man die Namen auch geändert, aber als die Blutelfen das heilige Licht nichtmehr unterworfen haben und es genauso benutzen wie alle anderen Paladine haben sie es wieder geändert.
> 
> Also ein Sonnenkrieger darf zwar heilig Schaden machen, aber die Zaubernamen sollten wie bei den Blutrittern geändert werden, ich hoffe Blizzard wird das so machn, es spricht nichts da gegen, sie haben es bei den Blutelfen gemacht warum auch nicht bei den Tauren.



ich hoffe auch das sie das ändern aber dann würden sich andere beschweren das es bei ihren klassen ja auch so und so ist ... 
naja, muß man sich halt mit abfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Paladin

Mit dem Link greif ihc Lachmann mal unter die Arme und zitiere ein paar Stellen:



> Mixing elements of the warrior and the clerics of the Holy Light, the paladin is a tough melee fighter. The tradition of the Holy Light is unique to a few of the Alliance races and the blood elves of the Horde.


Kleriker sind nichts anderes als Priester, somit hat Lachmann recht.



> Tauren paladins will be called Sunwalkers according to Kisirani, who also stated that the mount for the tauren paladins hasn't been decided, but will likely not be the charger: "Tauren would certainly look strange on an armored charger, wouldn't they?"


Tauren Paladine WERDEN Sonnenläufer heißen. Und nur, um alle hier zu beruhigen, sie werden KEIN Pferdchen bekommen wie andere Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wowwiki.com/Sunwalker



> The in-game conversation between Thunder Bluff NPCs Aponi Brightmane and Tahu Sagewind suggests the tauren may be able to draw power from the sun, An'she, like the druids draw power from the moon, Mu'sha.
> 
> *Due to the tauren having no history with the Holy Light, it is possible that their power comes from another source entirely, similar to night elf priests gaining their powers from Elune and troll priests gaining their powers from the Loa.*



Tauren Paladine bekommen ihre Quelle der Macht von ihrer Gottheit, An'she. Und das Heilige Licht ist keine Manifestation der Kraft oder sowas. An sich ist es auch eine einfache Gottheit!!! Also muss man nicht an diese Gottheit glauben, um Lichtzauber zu wirken!!!

(Und da habt ihr all die Quellen, die man zum Bestätigen braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

danke numisel ^^
ich bin dann auch weg, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

Die hiessen doch immer paladine einfach in den texten und so hiessen sie blutritter und soviel ich weiss hiessen die zauber bei ihnen au immer gleich, au bevor sie "gute palas" wurden. ich denke es ist bliz zu aufwendig alles zu ändern, die namen oder so und ich denke die tauren palas glauben sie benutzen die sonnenkräfte aber dabei ist es das licht was sie "anbeten" benutzen aber die wissen es nicht, bzw oder erfahren es später.
Aber bei den ally schamanen heisst kampfrausch au heldentum vieleicht ändern sie ja die namen in sonnenblitz oder so ka, denke aber ned. wäre eben zu aufwendig dann müsste eben jede rassenklassen geändert werden und die namen. Vom Loretechnischen wirds aber so sein das die tauren die sonne benutzen aber es ist licht und es so wenn mal ein roman auftaucht mit nen taurenpala drin er es au so erzählt und sich sonnekrieger nennt.


----------



## SuperAlex! (10. Januar 2010)

Numisel, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

> Was die Macht betrifft wo die Taurenpaladine benutzen. Klärt doch erstmal wer die Erdenmutter ist. Wenn ich so durch Netz stöbere fallen die Namen Therazane,Elune,Eonar,eigenständiges Wesen usw. also solange nicht mal sicher ist wer die Erdenmutter ist kann auch keiner sagen welche Kräfte zur Verfügung stehen.



Therazane ist, wie Ragnaros und Donaaran, einer der Elementarfürsten der Alten Götter. Sozusagen einer der vier obersten Generäle. Sie ist der Aspekt der Erde und hat eigentlich nichts mit der Erdenmutter der Tauren zu tun.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Eonar  Eonar ist eine Titanin, die für Heilung, Natur und so ein Kram verantwortlich ist. Könnte die Erdenmutter sein, aber, denke ich, eher unwahrscheinlich.

Bei Elune scheiden sich die Geister ein wenig... Die Tauren halten Elune für einen Teil der Erdenmutter. Die Nachtelfen gehen davon aus, dass die Erdenmutter eine der vielen Inkarnationen Elunes ist. Also so oder so, jeder meint, sein Gott wäre der Richtige. Und irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor....

Kurz und gut: die Erdenmutter ist halt die Erdenmutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.wowwiki.com/Earth_Mother   Im Prinzip ist die Erdenmutter wie Mutter Natur. Sie stellt die gesamte Natur da und ist somit für ein so naturverbundenes Volk die höchste Gottheit.


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Wuhu, ich hab für Ruhe gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ihr habt ja beide teilweise recht. Und wozu die Köpfe einschlagen? Man kann halt nichts dran ändern, dass es so kommen wird. Und ein bisschen spekulieren und diskutieren ist auch imemr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

jetzt stellt sich nur noch die frage was ist mit den torlldruiden, gnomenpriester, zwergenmage und untoter jäger bzw jäger würd gehen wen ein mensch stirbt erwacht er und sagt uh will weiter jäger sen ich geh mein pet wiederbeleben und es ist au untot^^ , är cool wenn man ein pet zämmt das es untot wird oder so:-) 
P.S. man muss jetzt nur jede seite die einer wieder sagt taurenpala geht ned posten liess seite 22 da stehts genau :-)


----------



## numisel (10. Januar 2010)

Zwergen sollten eigentlich seit Release Magier haben. Aber da sie anscheinden zu viele Klassen hatten, oder zu viele Mages sonst da gewesen wären, hat man denen die Magier wieder genommen. Ausserdem haben die Dunkeleisenzwerge und die Zwerge in Northrend alle Magier, warum dann nicht auch die in Ironforge?

Jäger, die Erklärung ist ja da. Und warum sollte ein Untoter Krieger, der lieber schießt als draufhaut und Angst vor Schläge hat, sich nicht zum Jäger ausbilden lassen?

Troll Druiden sind da schon heikler. Es wird zwar gesagt, dass dies auf einen ihrer Loas, ihrer Gottheiten, zurückzuführen ist, und dass die Dschungeltrolle (für die Horde also die Bruchhauer) Druidismus schon länger praktizieren, siehe Zul'Aman. Vielleicht werden die dortigen Druiden ja von denen der Mondlichtung unterwiesen und erhalten so ihre volle Ausbildung...

Nur die Gnom Priester, die kann ich keinen Meter verstehen. Gnome sind Wissenschaftler. Die würden niemals an etwas glauben. Zwar wird es auf wowwiki so beschrieben, dass es ja Medicals, also Sanitäter, gibt in Northrend, die Gnome sind. Aber ein Sani und ein Priester sind was Grundverschiedenes!
Also über einen Gnom Priester kann man sich mehr aufregen als über einen Tauren Druiden!


----------



## Pudding00 (10. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> ...
> Also über einen Gnom Priester kann man sich mehr aufregen als über einen *Tauren Druiden*!



gegen die sagt doch keiner was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

ja das weiss ich das mage intergriert sind aber was ist ihre geshchcte da, das frag ich mich bei dranei au immer gut die habens irgendwie von alleine entdeckt durch die verlorenen da oder wie die heissen aber die erklärung find i ned gut, die hatten als sie auf dranor lebten nix mit den orcs gemein waren nachbarn lebten miteinander in frieden, aber sie hatten nicht miteinander kontakt nur sehr seltend und das die nachtelfen plötzlich magier akzweptieren si au blöd:-D hatten ja vor 10k jahren und vor kurzem mit illidan(ja der is au eigentlich nen mage ja gut jetzt dämonenjäger, aber er hat die magie immernoch in sich das verlernt man ned) :-) gut in wow wird nix davon erzählt aber in krieg der ahnen und so


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Januar 2010)

Wobei ich noch eine andere Spekulation in den Raum werfen will. Und zwar sinbd Mu'sha und An'she von den Tauren im Grunde nur eine Einteilung von Elune in zwei Gottheiten. Demnach müssten doch aber die Tauren, die diese beiden Gottheiten anbeten und deren Kraft nutzen, unterm Strich wie die Nachtelfen die Macht der Elune, die in WoW als einzig "richtige" Gottheit im klassischen Stile zählt, nutzen. Sprich, eine Mondpriesterin der Nachtelfen und ein Sonnenkrieger der Tauren beziehen ihre Quellen von ein- und derselben Gottheit.

@Vorposter:
Bitte, bitte nochmal alles neu formatieren und schreiben. Das schreibt ja der Sohn eines Kumpels mit seinen 7 Jahren besser als du. Das ist ja grausamst.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

nein die tauren glauben das sind die augen von der erdenmutter^^ ein teil von der erdenmutter die hat sich die augenausgerissen, steht alles im druiden zelt bei thunderbluff an so banner und wahrshceins gibts noch andere gottheiten in wow  aber man weiss bei keinem welche echt ein gott ist. 
das ist so wie bei den religionen die tauren und nachtelfen glauben an das selbe in prinzip nur auf ihre weisse :-)


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> @Vorposter:
> Bitte, bitte nochmal alles neu formatieren und schreiben. Das schreibt ja der Sohn eines Kumpels mit seinen 7 Jahren besser als du. Das ist ja grausamst.


sry bin grad am spielen  und schreibe geschwind habs mir so leider angewöhnt und aussderdem bin i bissle faul :-D (sms abkürzungen sind halt einfacher :-D)


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Wieso denkt ihr das Tauren Paladine Sonnenkrieger heisen müssen, ich red nicht von der Sonne sondern von der Natur.
> 
> Und jetzige Paladine kämpfen aus ihrer Überzeugung heraus und sind keine keine kämpfenden Priester die beten und Leute verprügeln.
> 
> Hört endlich auf den Paladin mit dem Priester zu vergleichen, dann versteht ihr mich vl auch.



Wir verstehen dich nicht, weil wir Paladine mit Priestern vergleichen, sondern weil du Stuß redest.


----------



## Vacenius (10. Januar 2010)

ach leute...
lasst blizzard doch machen ich find das garnichtmal so schlecht auch von der story her
sehts mal so:
die blutelfen bringen den tauren den umgang des lichts bei ist doch in ordnung da es auf die tauren ankommt WIE sie das licht einsetzen
klar sind die blutelfen auf magiekontrolle aus aber das ist ihr ding und NICHT das der tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die tauren könnten so eine möglichkeit gefunden haben noch enger mit der natur zusammen zu leben auch wenn sie die art wie die blutelfen das licht einsetzen nicht gutheisen

und undeadpalas?
warum nicht?
wenn ein untoter zu lebzeiten ein paladin war und auch in seinem unleben noch immer so stark an das licht glaubt könnte es doch gut sein das er es weiterhin einsetzen kann
ich mein kann doch nicht sein das das heillige licht so oberflächlich ist und meint: "hmm er hat zwar ein reines herz aber sein körper is vollkommen verdorben... ne den helfe ich bestimmt nicht!"
ich bezweifle seeehr stark das das licht auf irgendeiner art und weise rassistisch ist
und außerdem haben es sich die untoten nicht wirklich ausgesucht untot zu werden (zumindest die verlassenen)




btw:
FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

Zum glück kommen keine untoten palas :-)

Ah ja mir ist noch eingefallen, das mich die worgen iemlich stören. Finds blöd das sie es kontrolieren können sich zurück in die menschenegstallt verwandeln können, aber was noch blöder ist das die druiden werden können.
Anscheinend haben es ihnen die Nachtelfen gelehrt, weil die schon vor paar tausend jahren schon mal probleme mit Worgen hatten bei ihnen, da ein magier bei denen die worgen schonmal in unsere welt geholt haben und da ein paar nachtelfen zu denen wurden, aber jetzt alle tot sind und sie jetzt sofort nach gilneas gerreisst sind und zu denen gesagt haben: eh hallo ja das is uns au passiert macht nix kommt wiede zu der allianz und wir lernen euch das druidentum bei-.- .... logisch.


----------



## Vacenius (10. Januar 2010)

ja stimmt schon aber es kam vorher schon eine kleine diskussion das es auch unmöglich wäre das untote palas sein können
auch wenn sie nich kommen
das entstand nach der frage wie untote dann priester sein können wenn das licht ihnen schadet (wie es in einigen storys so ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und soweit ich weiss waren die worgen zusammen mit den nachtelfen im zirkel des cenarius aktiv und haben sich dann während des 3. krieges oder schon davor "vergessen" bzw. auseinandergelebt


----------



## SrpskiMacak (10. Januar 2010)

Vacenius schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon aber es kam vorher schon eine kleine diskussion das es auch unmöglich wäre das untote palas sein können
> auch wenn sie nich kommen
> das alles entstand nach der frage wie untote dann priester sein können wenn das licht ihnen schadet (wie es in einigen storys so ist)
> 
> ...


Sind eigentlich in der lore schattenpriester, beten nur den schatten an, aber ja das kann man halt ned in wow machen das jede rasse ne spezielle klasse hat, bzw  blizz will dat ned so, wurde meinetseits geklärt.

So und gute nacht gehe au schlafen bb


----------



## Mo3 (11. Januar 2010)

Es passt so manches in WoW nicht. Vieles muss man einfach ignorieren, damit man Sapß am Spiel haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

MfG Mo3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vacenius (11. Januar 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich in der lore schattenpriester, beten nur den schatten an, aber ja das kann man halt ned in wow machen das jede rasse ne spezielle klasse hat, bzw blizz will dat ned so, wurde meinetseits geklärt.



ja genau das wurde auch schon als antwort gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn die worgen sich schon in menschen zurückverwandeln können, wieso können sie das licht ned mehr benutzen und paladine sein :-) ok würde scheisse aussehen aber finde immernoch besser als worgendruide und ihre URalten verbündeten die nachtelfen.
So nun aber wirklihc schlafen bis morgen cucu


----------



## Exid (11. Januar 2010)

Quark mit Soße!

Das soll so bleiben wie es ist!


----------



## Dalfi (11. Januar 2010)

Mensch Eure sorgen möchte ich nicht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Bliizard morgen sagt  - Jede Rasse kann jede Klasse sein -was dann ??

Welche Konaequenzen werdet ihr ziehen ?? 

Ich meine ausser im Buffed-Forum 30 Seiten lang drüber zu streiten ob man das jetzt gut finden darf, soll oder muss ??

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, auch im Bezug auf die anderen Threads bezüglich DPS - Gearscore usw., das die Masse der WoW - Community völlig vergessen hat, dass es sich hierbei um ein

SPIEL

handelt. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur altmodisch in meiner Denkweise (bin ja auch schon Alt), aber für mich steht bei einem Spiel der Spaß im Vordergrund. 

Ich sehe nun nicht wo der Spielspaß auch nur im geringsten leidet, wenn der Pala der sich an vorderster Front das Gesicht verbeulen lässt oder mit seinem Licht mir steht und mir den Arsch rettet, nun statt einem Blutelf ein Taure oder was auch immer ist.

Genauso macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob der Kampfrausch von einem Dranei oder einem Zwergenschami gezündet wird, es sei den mit Cata baut Blizz nen Mechanismus ein wonach er mit der Größe skaliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dolazy (11. Januar 2010)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht



wer sagt denn nun wieder das die horde böse und die dunkle seite ist? horde und allianz bekämpfen beide den selben feind...

draenei und orcs sind vom selben, anderen planeten und bevor die nach azeroth kamen und die geißel auch, gabs gar keine horde und allianz fraktionen und tauren und nachtelfen und menschen machten gemeinsame sache

ich finds gut nur find ich sollte blizz das alles bisschen  umbenennen.... die tauren sind druiden und palas das wäre dann mond und  sonne und das beten die tauren doch an.... also passt es...

  draenei schamanen passen genauso da sie vom selben planeten wie die  orcs kommen und die haben auch schami kultur also warum nicht  auch draenei?

  schami zwerge passen auch blutelfen palas find ich komisch....

  aber nachtelfen magier passen auch... untote jäger sind auch gut... geil wär wenn die sich als special untote zähmen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  ich find die ganzen neuen klassen ändeungen zu den völkern + die beiden  neuen völker passen gut, wer sich mit der wow geschichte auskennt weiß  das blizz sich bei allem was gedacht hat und es auf schon existierende  fakten beruht


----------



## Saiyida (11. Januar 2010)

ich verstehe das ganze Spektakel um Taurenpalas, Nachtelfnagier und Zwergenschamanen ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Ich meine ,abgesehen von dem Argumen t,welches Blizzard für die Klassen-Rassenkombis bringt:

die Rassen leben in den jeweiligen Fraktionen in Bündnissen mit anderen Völkern ,da  passiert es schon mal auch ,dass sich die unterschiedlichen Völker mit der Zeit auch gegenseitig beeinflussen. 
zudem möchte ich noch anmerken ,dass in der Uraltgeschichte Nachtelfen und Hochelfen die gleichen Vorfahren hatten,sich aber dann in unterschiedliche richtungen entwickelten. Warum also sollten sie nicht versuchen, sich wieder angesichts der neuen Gefahren wieder anzunähern?

RP-Technisch kann sich die Geschichte noch sehr weit entwickeln. nochmal möchte ich anmerken ,dass Hochelfen eine Zeitlang zur Allianz gehört hatten (Veressa windläufer ist zum Beispiel Silberbund chefin und jüngste schwester von sylvanas) ,theoretisch gab und gibt es also mehr als genug Gelegenheiten,wo Nachtelfen in Kontakt mit dem Arkanen kommen.  Ebenso ist das auch mit den Tauren möglich ,die eng mit den Blutelfen zusammenarbeiten (ihr wisst ja,gleiche Fraktion^^) Warum sollten sie von denen also nicht die Paladin-Techniken(omg..was für ein doofes Wort!) lernen und es für sich in ihrem "sonnenglauben " umsetzen können?.

Jedes Volk entwickelt sich im Laufe der Geschichte wirgendwann mal weiter und gibt nicht selten dafür auch alte Prinzipien auf,so läuft das im RL genauso wie eben auch in WoW.


----------



## Piposus (11. Januar 2010)

"Simply Gay" gibt es ja leider nicht als Antwortmöglichkeit. Aber gilt auch nicht den Spielern, sondern dem einfallslosen Blizzard.


----------



## Chikara (11. Januar 2010)

Ich seh das so ... Ist die einzige Rasse , die einbißchen realistisch ist ! Und Immer only B11en is doch auch iwann langweilig ! Iwas musste Blizzard ja machen ...


----------



## Dragonfire64 (11. Januar 2010)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Also erstens:
> Mondfeuer zählt zur Kategorie der Naturzauber (Gleichgewichtsbaum und so... klingelt da was?), nicht zu der der Arkanzauber.
> 
> BtT.: Wie findet ihr Zwergenschamanen? Passt doch eigentlich, Erdverbundenheit und sowas. Da die Allianz nun 2 Rassen hat, die Schamanen ausbilden können, braucht auch die Horde ein zweites Volk, das Paladine hat. Und jetzt denkt mal scharf nach: Welches Volk auf Hordenseite ist am ehesten friedlich?
> ...



Stimmt zwar so es ging aber darum das ein Nachtelf mit arkan nichts zu tun hätte was nicht stimmt, denn nachtelfen haben sich nur vorerst gegen arkane energien gewendet, weil sie es damit übertrieben haben und es nicht kontrollieren konnten und rein von der lore her lernen sie mit dem grossen umbruch in einer notsituation die arkanen magien wirkungsvoll zu nutzen und btw als die wow beta rauskam gab es dort bereits nachtelf magier was allerdings so nie live gegangen ist. Genau so ist es mit den tauren lichtrittern, sie haben es nicht völlig abgelehnt sie haben es einfach nur nicht gekannt und lernen in zeiten der not (dem cataclysm) damit umzugehen für mich ist das ok auch wenn es ne umgewöhnung wird. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt lieber als noch ne heldenklasse die dann ein ganzes addon lang versucht wird zu balancen :x
LG
Drago


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber Tauren Palas denke ich mir eher kommen vom Argentumkreuzug. Es sind doch ALLE Argentumkreuzritter Palas oder? Und da sind auch Tauren darunter. Wäre es nicht logisch das sie davon ihre Palas haben?
> 
> Nachtelfen und MAgie? Jeder Allianz-Spieler der die eine Q angenommen hat bei den Portalen und sie auch durchgelsen hat sollte es verstehen. Da seht ein Hochgeborener in Dalaran und will das wir nach Darnassus gehen, da ist dann ein weiterer Hochgeborener der sagt, dass die Hochgeborenen zurück sind. Und diese Hochgeborenen wurden verstossen und sind die MAgier, und die sind zurück. Anfangs dachte ich Hochgeborene sind nur Blutelfen und Hochelfen, aber das wäre nur zum Teil richtig.
> 
> ...


Ein paar anregungen: Zwerg Magier kann man als Runenmagier ausspielen, da sie ja jetzt einiger "geforscht" haben in letzter zeit
Tauren Paladine sind wie gesagt Krieger, die die Sonne (Auge der Erdmutter) anbeten,priester auch (glaub ich, nicht ganz sicher)
Troll Druiden: Sagt dir Loa etwas? Das sind die Tiergoetter der Trolle, wie diese in Zul Drak. Ihre Anhaenger koennen sich in ihre Fuehrer verwandeln
B11 Kriger: Schon in Wc3 gabs diese Magietoeter der B11en, und die einzige magie die sie verwendeten war Anti-Magie, ansonsten haben sie mit Gleven gekaempft


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. Januar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> "Simply Gay" gibt es ja leider nicht als Antwortmöglichkeit. Aber gilt auch nicht den Spielern, sondern dem einfallslosen Blizzard.



Tja, wahrscheinlich wollte der TE das eh schon nicht gerade hohe Threadniveau nicht noch auf deine Grundschulstufe herabsenken....



> Wenn die worgen sich schon in menschen zurückverwandeln können, wieso können sie das licht ned mehr benutzen und paladine sein :-) ok würde scheisse aussehen aber finde immernoch besser als worgendruide und ihre URalten verbündeten die nachtelfen.
> So nun aber wirklihc schlafen bis morgen cucu



Das Volk von Gilneas war nie ein großer Freund der Paladine, da die Unterschiede zu groß sind. Gilneas ist eine Mischung aus dem viktorianischen England (Kleidung, Baustil, etc.) sowie dem Militarismus eines Preußen ("Viele Nationen haben eine Armee, Gilneas IST eine Armee."). Damit treffen radikaler Nationalismus und Militarismus mit den hehren Zielen der Paladine (Kämpfen für die gesamte Menschheit, nicht jeder Zweck heiligt die Mittel, Zugehörigkeit zur volksübergreifenden Kirche des Lichts) zusammen und das passt nicht wirklich. Deshalb haben die Gilneaner (=Worgen) keine Paladine. Ok, das Thema Druiden wird wohl erst durch Quests erklärt genau wie der Punkt, warum nun die Nachtelfen so schnell in Gilneas ankommen.

Zum Rest sage ich nichts mehr, denn wer nicht in der Lage ist, zig dutzend Erklärungen zu lesen und einige unsinnige darzubieten, der hat halt Pech.


----------



## Laxera (11. Januar 2010)

Nesh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer von denen, die bei der "Ultra-evil-unfair-bösen" Horde sind. Woher kommt eigentlich der aberwitzige Fehlglauben, die Horde wäre böse?^^



naja, das ist komplex (also das ob die horde böse ist)....denke eher nicht, vor allem da viele von deren "bösen" handlungen erzwungen waren (verflucht (orks); verzweifelt nachdem arthas sie an den rand der vernichtung getrieben hat und sie von der allianz wie dreck behandelt worden waren (blutelfen)...etc. für jedes hordenvolk gibt es wohl so ne story d.h. böse sind sie nicht wirklich (auch wenn ich selber die orks für sellten dämlich halte...sich mit dämonen ein zu lassen....*köpfschüttel*)

naja BACK TO TOPIC:

tauren pala? sorry, NEIN (schon von der lore her...hoffe das diese Lore Perversion nicht viele spieler spielen werden, genausowenig wie Nachtelfen mage (verweise wieder auf die Lore und den ersten krieg gegen die brennende legion!)....bei anderen klassen geht es ja, hätte persönlich nix gegen z.B. zwergen magier oder so (ich meine gegen die spricht soweit ich weiß nix aus der lore)....schlimm find ich nur noch sowas wie: gnomkrieger/DK (ist eine meinung, finde ich halt nicht passend)

ach ja NACHTRAG: blutelfen krieger (oder schurken...) sind auch nicht ganz toll (bei nem volk das von magie mehr oder weniger abhängig ist)...wenn es wenigstens so "anti-magie"-Krieger währen wie man in Warcraft 3 hatte, das währe a) cool b) ne neue klasse und c) würde es zu dem volk voll passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dann würde ich auch wieder mal horde spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: untoter jäger hat wenigstens was lustiges (wenn das pet wieder einen knochen (bestandteil von herrchen) vergraben hat bzw. drauf rumknabbert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. Januar 2010)

> tauren pala? sorry, NEIN (schon von der lore her...hoffe das diese Lore Perversion nicht viele spieler spielen werden, genausowenig wie Nachtelfen mage (verweise wieder auf die Lore und den ersten krieg gegen die brennende legion!)....bei anderen klassen geht es ja, hätte persönlich nix gegen z.B. zwergen magier oder so (ich meine gegen die spricht soweit ich weiß nix aus der lore)....schlimm find ich nur noch sowas wie: gnomkrieger/DK (ist eine meinung, finde ich halt nicht passend)



Glückwunsch, du verweist auf eine alte Lore. Soll ich dir mal aufzählen, was seit 96 alles über den Haufen geschmissen wurde? Dann sitzen wir morgen noch hier, so lang wird die Liste der Loreänderungen. Aber ok, wenn von 1000 WoWler einer WarCraft seit Teil 1 oder 2 spielt, sind es viele.


----------



## Uratak (11. Januar 2010)

Also Heilige Kühe gibt es schon länger und die Idee ist schon älter. Darf ich vorstellen - mein Twink:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Heiligekuh

Man muss das nicht hinterfragen. Warum lassen sich Christen zum Islam bekehren? Warum treten Islam Gläubige dem Christentum bei? Warum gibt es christliche Indianer? Die Liste könnte man mit allen Völkern und Glaubensrichtungen weiter führen. Glaubensfreiheit. Meinungsfreiheit. Solange Du nicht das Leben eines anderen beeinflusst kannst Du machen was Du willst. Warum sollte das nicht in WoW genauso gelten? Wir leben seit 5 Jahren mit anderen Klassen zusammen. Bezieht man sich nun auf die reine WoW Geschichte schon deutlich länger - warum sollte es nicht Volksübergreifende Interessen geben?


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. Januar 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Welt von Warcraft nicht das tolerante Europa des Jahres 2010 widerspiegelt, haben die (spieltechnisch so genannten) Tauren-Paladine nichts Einflüssen von Blutelfen & Co. zu tun. Der Sonnenkult der Tauren ist ein uralter Aspekt, den nur sie haben und den sie nach Jahren des Fokus auf den Mond wieder stärker ins Blickfeld nehmen, nachdem gerade im harten Nordend anscheinend vielen Tauren die Sonne mehr Kraft gibt als der ebenfalls eher kalte Mond.
In Warcraft leben unterschiedliche Rassen mit teilweise knallharten kulturellen Unterschieden seit Jahrtausenden nebeneinander her, da gibt es mal keine Massenbekehrung nach gerade mal 6-7 Jahre Bündnissen. Ein Blutelf wird wohl nie zu einem Schamanen werden wollen, immerhin hat er eine jahrtausendealte Kultur und was haben Orcs, Tauren und Trolle in seinen Augen? Einen primitiven Lebensstil in Hütten und Zelten. 

Ach ja, und warum es gerade nach Eroberungen so viele Glaubensübertritte gab in unserer Geschichte? Das lag vor allem an den finanziellen Vorteilen (Abgaben für "Ungläubige" oder Anreize wie etwas Geld für den Übertritt) oder dem Vorteil für Laib und Leben.


----------



## Uratak (11. Januar 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Welt von Warcraft nicht das tolerante Europa des Jahres 2010 widerspiegelt, haben die (spieltechnisch so genannten) Tauren-Paladine nichts Einflüssen von Blutelfen & Co. zu tun. Der Sonnenkult der Tauren ist ein uralter Aspekt, den nur sie haben und den sie nach Jahren des Fokus auf den Mond wieder stärker ins Blickfeld nehmen, nachdem gerade im harten Nordend anscheinend vielen Tauren die Sonne mehr Kraft gibt als der ebenfalls eher kalte Mond.
> In Warcraft leben unterschiedliche Rassen mit teilweise knallharten kulturellen Unterschieden seit Jahrtausenden nebeneinander her, da gibt es mal keine Massenbekehrung nach gerade mal 6-7 Jahre Bündnissen. Ein Blutelf wird wohl nie zu einem Schamanen werden wollen, immerhin hat er eine jahrtausendealte Kultur und was haben Orcs, Tauren und Trolle in seinen Augen? Einen primitiven Lebensstil in Hütten und Zelten.
> 
> Ach ja, und warum es gerade nach Eroberungen so viele Glaubensübertritte gab in unserer Geschichte? Das lag vor allem an den finanziellen Vorteilen (Abgaben für "Ungläubige" oder Anreize wie etwas Geld für den Übertritt) oder dem Vorteil für Laib und Leben.



Und zum Glück denken nicht alle Blutelfen, Orks, Tauren, Untote und Trolle wie Du. Zum Glück ist nicht jedes Lebewesen mit dem zufrieden was es hat sondern die Grundmotivation jedes Lebens ist Neugier. Egal wie alt eine Kultur ist ... sobald was neues kommt (auch wenn nur bei wenigen) ist IMMER Interesse geweckt. Auch wenn der Papabär sagt "Junge lass die Finger von der Herdplatte" wird der kleine seine Pfote drauflegen, sobald Papabär unachtsam ist. Um das zu verstehen müsste man aber mal aus dem Einbaum raus und über den Tellerrand schauen!

P.S. Wir leben nicht mehr auf einer Scheibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Würde es in WoW keine Veränderung geben der Prinzipien - was haben die TODESritter bei der Allianz verloren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder die Worgen?


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. Januar 2010)

> Würde es in WoW keine Veränderung geben der Prinzipien - was haben die TODESritter bei der Allianz verloren? happy.gif oder die Worgen?



Die Todesritter dürfen durch Befehl von oben bei den Truppen der Horde bzw. Allianz sein, aber glaubst du, dass Bauer John aus Westfall oder Grunzer Mok aus Durotar diese als supertolle Kameraden sehen? Und ein Gilneaer sieht normalerweise ja ganz normal aus, wie jeder Mensch, aber sicherlich ist es für ihn nicht klug, sich in Darkshire reizen zu lassen und sich dadurch in einen Worg zu verwandeln. Immerhin ist der Wissensstand eines normalen Bürgers der wowschen Rassen nicht auf dem von uns in der realen Welt. Ein Menschenbürger aus Elwynn dürfte in etwa so viel Wissen wie unsere Vorfahren im späten Mittelalter. Das sieht man auch daran, dass die Kommandeure der Allianz sogar die Draenei nicht unbedingt gerne bei sich haben wollen, weil diese die normalen Soldaten - bei der Allianz sind das vor allem Zwerge und Menschen (und ja, auch Worge sind nur normale Menschen, die sich bei Gefahr in ihren stärkeren Part verwandeln) - zu sehr an die Dämonen erinnern - das kann man in der Valianzfeste mitbekommen. 

Also bitte, sei nicht auch so einer von der grünen Multikultivereinigung in WarCraft, die das reale Leben in Europa, das übrigens noch stellenweise ganz schön von regionalem Hasse geprägt ist, siehe Belgien, Basken oder Nordirland -, auf WarCraft übertragen. Bei uns vertragen sich schon Menschen kaum, wie soll es dann erst aussehen, wenn ein kulturell hochstehender und mit Arroganz geborener Blutelf auf einen grobschlächtigen Orc trifft? Dem Elf wurde mit der Muttermilch die Dominanz seines Volks geimpft - und nein, nicht jeder spielbarer Elf, egal ob Nacht oder Blut, ist erst 15 Jahre alt und voll tolerant - und der Orc kennt nur den harten Kampf seines Volkes mit und in der rauhen Natur.


----------



## Uratak (11. Januar 2010)

Genau. Außer dem guten alten Thrall sind alle Orks einfache Haudrauf Brüder ohne Hirn.

Das graue böse Mittelalter war von Bauern überflutet die alle dumm waren. Zum Glück gab es einen König wie Thrall. Ich habe einen Tipp für Dich zum Mittelalter:
http://www.deutschland-im-mittelalter.de/erfindungen.php
Das haben alles Deine "dummen" Bauern geschaffen. Wollen wir noch kurz aufschlüssel warum der Herr Martin Luther auf der "Flucht" war?

Es ist auch völlig unvorstellbar, dass einige Blutelfen versuchen könnten die "naive" Natur der Orks zu verstehen um ihnen dann mehr "Anstand" beizubringen.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. Januar 2010)

Zu diesem Thema hätte ich dann doch noch paar Fragen:

1) Da alle Machtverhältnisse von übergeordneten Wesenheiten bereit gestellt werden, bzw. das Potential nutzbar gemacht wird, woher bekommen dann die Taurenpaladine Ihre Fähigkeiten, or allem in Hinnblick auf die Tatsache, das ein Paladin an sich und schon immer seine Kräfte durch den Glauben verliehen bekommen hat, was allerdings eine verleihende Wesenheit vorraussetzt?

2) Es gibt doch einige Überschneidungen mit dem Glauben der Menschen, beide verehren das Licht und bei beiden ist es ein religiöser Fanatismus. Wo ist also die Grenze zu den beiden Glaubensrichtungen anzusetzen, der name kann es wohl kaum sein, denn wenn die einen das Licht und die anderen die Sonne verehren ist das primär das selbe. Kann es also sein, das beide die selbe Wesenheit unter verschiedenen Namen anbeten und somit Ihre Kräfte auch von dieser beziehen?

3) Untote Priester gibt es, aber keine untoten Paladine, wobei der eigentliche Unterschied zwichen den beiden doch nur eine schlichte Aufgabenverteilung ist, der eine verbreitet das Wort des eigenen Glaubens mit dem Buch, der andere mit dem Schwert, wo also liegt die Begründung, das es keine Untoten Paladine geben kann? Auch auf die Gefahr hinn, das diese ja dem Licht/Sonne nicht mehr dienen können, so bleibt doch die Tatsache, das sie dennoch Glauben können, und damit sind diese entweder in der Lage die Klasse des Paladins ergreifen zu können oder es gibt eine höhere Weseneheit, die Ihnen das untersagt, aber wenn das der Fall ist, gibt es mit sicherheit eine andere die Ihnen diese Macht gewähren würde, was der Klasse an sich gerecht werden würde, da alle grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften des Paladins erfüllt sein würden?

4) Sollte diese Wesenheit ein Naaru, oder mehrere Naaru sein, so frage ich mich warum diese friedliebenden und unglaublich Weisen Verteiler von heiliger Macht diese nicht auch an Untote geben können, da es sich hierbei um einen willentlichen Akt handelt kann es wohl kaum einem solchen Wesen misslingen das zu tun, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das die fliegenden Sonderzeichen ja jedem und allen vergeben und nicht dazu neigen andere für das was sie sind zu verurteilen?

5) Anscheinend gibt es den Sonenkult der Tauren bereits sehr lange, warum kommen die Paladine erst jetzt auf, sollte es diese nicht bereits seid ewigkeiten ind en Reihen der Tauren geben? Bei den Untoten gibt es mit sicherheit den ein oder anderen ehemaligen Paladin, und diese gab es auch vorher bereits als diese noch Menschen waren, nur weil jemand Untot ist muss er doch nicht seinen Glauebn verloren haben?

6) Gibt es eigentlich eine Klassen/Rassen-Kombination, die nicht denkbar ist, sprich, glaubt Ihr wirklich, das Blizzard nicht auch rosa Pinguin Todesritter implementieren würde, wen es sich verkaufen täte?


----------



## Uratak (11. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, dass in Zukunft alle Rassen alle Klassen spielen können und das alle Klassen sich auf ein Mindestmaß gleichen werden.

Bereits jetzt tanken Paladine mit 2h Waffen im alten Content und selbst mein Warri hat mit Arms Specc schon in Ulduar getankt + 2h Axt. Der Druide wird hier seine Sonder Rolle behalten. Aber warum sollten Magier mehr DMG machen als ein WL oder Jäger? Blizzard spricht davon alle Klassen gleich stark zu machen und irgendwann haben sie es geschafft. Dann machen alle DDs 10k DPS.
Selbst bei den Heilern. Schaut Euch Springflut und Lichtblitz an. In einigen Patches machen beide einen Sofortheilungseffekt und lösen einen HoT aus. Flamme des Glaubens - Priester werden einen gleichwertigen Spell nutzen können und Heiliges Licht wird wie Kettenheilung "überspringen". WoW wird zum Massensport in dem alle die selben Grundvorraussetzungen erfüllen - unabhängig der Klasse. Es gibt nur noch Melee, Range, Heal und Tank. Was Du davon nimmst wird Banane sein.


----------



## Diregon (11. Januar 2010)

i wo stand das die tauren es wegen ihrer erdenmutter und der sonne erlernen

achja und das mit zwerg schamane 
es gibt bereits welche...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

1) Da alle Machtverhältnisse von übergeordneten Wesenheiten bereit gestellt werden, bzw. das Potential nutzbar gemacht wird, woher bekommen dann die Taurenpaladine Ihre Fähigkeiten, or allem in Hinnblick auf die Tatsache, das ein Paladin an sich und schon immer seine Kräfte durch den Glauben verliehen bekommen hat, was allerdings eine verleihende Wesenheit vorraussetzt?

sie bekommen ihre licht kräfte durch den glauben an die sonne als 2tes auge der erdenmutter. das licht schenkt ihnen dadurch ihre kraft.

2) Es gibt doch einige Überschneidungen mit dem Glauben der Menschen, beide verehren das Licht und bei beiden ist es ein religiöser Fanatismus. Wo ist also die Grenze zu den beiden Glaubensrichtungen anzusetzen, der name kann es wohl kaum sein, denn wenn die einen das Licht und die anderen die Sonne verehren ist das primär das selbe. Kann es also sein, das beide die selbe Wesenheit unter verschiedenen Namen anbeten und somit Ihre Kräfte auch von dieser beziehen?

jap, du hast es erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 menschen,zwerge,draenei,tauren,blutelfen paladine/priester  erhalten ihre kräfte durch das licht. der einzige unterschied sind die methoden wie und wenn sie verehren 


3) Untote Priester gibt es, aber keine untoten Paladine, wobei der eigentliche Unterschied zwichen den beiden doch nur eine schlichte Aufgabenverteilung ist, der eine verbreitet das Wort des eigenen Glaubens mit dem Buch, der andere mit dem Schwert, wo also liegt die Begründung, das es keine Untoten Paladine geben kann? Auch auf die Gefahr hinn, das diese ja dem Licht/Sonne nicht mehr dienen können, so bleibt doch die Tatsache, das sie dennoch Glauben können, und damit sind diese entweder in der Lage die Klasse des Paladins ergreifen zu können oder es gibt eine höhere Weseneheit, die Ihnen das untersagt, aber wenn das der Fall ist, gibt es mit sicherheit eine andere die Ihnen diese Macht gewähren würde, was der Klasse an sich gerecht werden würde, da alle grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften des Paladins erfüllt sein würden?

von der warcraft lore her gesehen gibt es untote priester. diese sind aber nur priester des schattenkults, der relgion der verlassenen. untote licht priester und/oder paladine gibt es nicht da das licht keinem wesen seine kräfte gibt die durch arkane magien verunstaltet wurden wie z.b untote,dämonen,etc...
das es in wow heilig priester gibt liegt daran das blizzard ja einer rasse nicht mal eben 2 talentbäume wegnehmen kann ^^

4) Sollte diese Wesenheit ein Naaru, oder mehrere Naaru sein, so frage ich mich warum diese friedliebenden und unglaublich Weisen Verteiler von heiliger Macht diese nicht auch an Untote geben können, da es sich hierbei um einen willentlichen Akt handelt kann es wohl kaum einem solchen Wesen misslingen das zu tun, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das die fliegenden Sonderzeichen ja jedem und allen vergeben und nicht dazu neigen andere für das was sie sind zu verurteilen?

jein, die naaru sind sehr eng mit dem licht verbunden sind es aber nicht. sie könnten einen untoten mit dem licht höchstens verbrennen. es ihm aber zu "geben" ist unmöglich 

5) Anscheinend gibt es den Sonenkult der Tauren bereits sehr lange, warum kommen die Paladine erst jetzt auf, sollte es diese nicht bereits seid ewigkeiten ind en Reihen der Tauren geben? Bei den Untoten gibt es mit sicherheit den ein oder anderen ehemaligen Paladin, und diese gab es auch vorher bereits als diese noch Menschen waren, nur weil jemand Untot ist muss er doch nicht seinen Glauebn verloren haben?

zu den tauren:
den sonnenkult gibt es schon länger, aber nicht in der form in den es ihn jetzt gibt. durch die nachtelfen und ihren mondglauben wurde bei den tauren alle aufmerksamkeit auf den mond gerichtet und deswgen haben sich ein paar schlaue tauren gedacht das es doch nur fair wäre die sonne genauso anzubeten. es sind immerhin die 2 augen ihrer erdenmutter
zu den untoten:
den glauben werden 1 oder 2 untote vllt noch haben aber sie können damit nichts anfangen und die meisten untoten haben sich auch vom licht abgewandt weil sie sich vom licht betrogen fühlten

6) Gibt es eigentlich eine Klassen/Rassen-Kombination, die nicht denkbar ist, sprich, glaubt Ihr wirklich, das Blizzard nicht auch rosa Pinguin Todesritter implementieren würde, wen es sich verkaufen täte?

untoter paladin wäre wenig sinnvoll meiner meinung nach
gnom druide,schamane
und noch viele weitere sachen ^^


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. Januar 2010)

3) Das es die Priester für Untote gibt ist eigentlcih nicht verwunderlich, da der Glaube fester Bestandteil dieser ehemaligen Menschen ist, aber das diese keine Verstärkung durch das Schwert in Form von Paladinen haben? Der Glaube des Schattenkultes stellt letztlich auch nur eine Spielmechanik dar so wie auch der Paladin, dieser ist ein Kämpfer seines Glaubens und somit natürlich auch für den Schattenkult verfügbar? 

4) Die Blutelfen haben doch einen Naaru gefangen um sich seiner Energien zu bemächtigen, kurz darauf haben sie es sich anders überlegt, diesen frei gelassen und bekommen nun Ihre Kräfte vom Licht direkt, nun ist die Frage, warum kann ein Untoter der an das Licht glaubt nicht auch ein Paladin sein, hier fehlt mir bei 5) eindeutig ein "weil"?


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> 2) Es gibt doch einige Überschneidungen mit dem Glauben der Menschen, beide verehren das Licht und bei beiden ist es ein religiöser Fanatismus. Wo ist also die Grenze zu den beiden Glaubensrichtungen anzusetzen, der name kann es wohl kaum sein, denn wenn die einen das Licht und die anderen die Sonne verehren ist das primär das selbe. Kann es also sein, das beide die selbe Wesenheit unter verschiedenen Namen anbeten und somit Ihre Kräfte auch von dieser beziehen?



Da Blizzard ja einen Faible für Anspielungen auf die Gechichte und Mythologien der wirklichen Welt hat.

Ist dein Ansatz hier genau dr richtige. Wenn man mal Christen, Zeugen, Juden und Moslems vergleicht, wird man festtstellen, daß diese sich sehr sehr ähnlich sind. 

Etwas weiter gesponnen könnte man behaupten die Tauren lehnen sich an das Christentum an (Christen>Vater-Sohn-Heiliger Geist, Tauren>Erdenmutter-Mond-Sonne). Dagegen glauben die Menschen in WoW an das Licht allein, dies könnte man mit dem Islam vergleichen, da dieser ja Allah als einzigen Gott ansehen und im gegensatz zu den Christen Jesus (bei den Moslems Isa) nur ein Prophet, aber keine Inkarnation Gottes ist.

Das mal meine Meinung als Atheist dazu.

@Uratak
Das mag so sein was du schreibst, aber solche Begriffe hab ich in der Lore noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 6) Gibt es eigentlich eine Klassen/Rassen-Kombination, die nicht denkbar ist, sprich, glaubt Ihr wirklich, das Blizzard nicht auch rosa Pinguin Todesritter implementieren würde, wen es sich verkaufen täte?


NEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> 3) Das es die Priester für Untote gibt ist eigentlcih nicht verwunderlich, da der Glaube fester Bestandteil dieser ehemaligen Menschen ist, aber das diese keine Verstärkung durch das Schwert in Form von Paladinen haben? Der Glaube des Schattenkultes stellt letztlich auch nur eine Spielmechanik dar so wie auch der Paladin, dieser ist ein Kämpfer seines Glaubens und somit natürlich auch für den Schattenkult verfügbar?
> 
> 4) Die Blutelfen haben doch einen Naaru gefangen um sich seiner Energien zu bemächtigen, kurz darauf haben sie es sich anders überlegt, diesen frei gelassen und bekommen nun Ihre Kräfte vom Licht direkt, nun ist die Frage, warum kann ein Untoter der an das Licht glaubt nicht auch ein Paladin sein, hier fehlt mir bei 5) eindeutig ein "weil"?



3)
mhh...
es wäre theoretisch möglich das es einen "paladin" bei den verlassenen gibt, halt nur mit schatten anstatt licht kräften. aber mir ist davon kein fall in der lore bekannt. da muss ich passen ^^

4)joa, die naaru haben irgendwie (ich kenn mich mit dem verein leider nicht ganz so gut aus) die essenz des lichts in sich was die blutelfen aufsaugen konnte um das licht zu unterdrücken und um es dann schlußendlich für sich zu benutzen. ein untoter kann nunmal kein paladin in dem sinne sein weil zum paladin sein gehört das er das licht wirken kann. das kann ein untoter nicht, das licht schadet und verbrennt ihn. er kann tun was er will, das licht wird einen untoten niemals erhören egal wie nett, lieb oder was auch immer er ist. und in ca 10 jahren will das auch kein untoter mehr. durch die arkane korruption durch die magie die durch die untoten fließt wird ihre ganze persönlichkeit zum bösen verändert.

EDIT:
mir fällt grad ein fall zu den untoten paladinen ein. es sind eigentlich eher schurken wenn sie eine klasse in wow wären. 
lightslayer.
eine spezialeinheit der verlassenen die darauf spezialisiert ist das licht zu vertreiben und jagd auf lichtgäubige zu machen. soweit ich weiß mit hilfe der schatten


----------



## Daranghul (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 3)
> mhh...
> es wäre theoretisch möglich das es einen "paladin" bei den verlassenen gibt, halt nur mit schatten anstatt licht kräften. aber mir ist davon kein fall in der lore bekannt. da muss ich passen ^^


Das was du willst gibt es doch schon! Name: Todesritter. Naja ich hallte nicht viel von Paladinen (nix für ungut) ich finde die Klasse macht das spielbild etwas kaputt.


Das der Horde sowas angetan wurde ist schon schrecklich (wie ich finde) aber Tauren auch noch! Das wird ja noch schlimmer...   *umfall*

achja und ich finde es erschreckend wie viele für Tauren-Palas sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Daranghul schrieb:


> Das was du willst gibt es doch schon! Name: Todesritter. Naja ich hallte nicht viel von Paladinen (nix für ungut) ich finde die Klasse macht das spielbild etwas kaputt.
> 
> 
> Das der Horde sowas angetan wurde ist schon schrecklich (wie ich finde) aber Tauren auch noch! Das wird ja noch schlimmer...   *umfall*



todesritter arbeiten aber mit frost zaubern und seuchen/krankheiten.
ein genaues gegenstück zum paladin wäre aber ein kämpfer der mit dem schatten kämpft


----------



## Arosk (11. Januar 2010)

Arkaner Magie und Todesritter? Nicht wirklich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Arkaner Magie und Todesritter? Nicht wirklich.



ja, ich hab da grad irgendwas verdreht xD
ich meinte frost


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. Januar 2010)

Ok, also wenn die Spielmechanik den Paladin Heiligschaden machen lässt, und Untote nunmal keinen Heiligschaden machen dürfen, dies aber bereits in einem Kompromiss dem Priester zugestanden wurde, warum sollte es dann dem Paladin vorenthalten werden, denn hier stellt sich doch nur die Frage ob eine Rasse sich kulturell für bestimmte Klassen eignet und da die Untoten hauptsächich von Menschen herrühren, was auch der Grund für den Priester sein dürfte, ist es letztlich nur logisch, das diese auch Paaladine als Wächter des Glaubens haben, auch wenn diese aufgrund der Spielmechanik nur Heiligschaden machen würden, aber diesen Kompromiss hatten wir ja bereits.

Es geht doch letztlich nicht um die Frage ob es mit der vorhanden Klassenwahl 1 zu 1 darstellbar ist, vielmehr ist die Frage ob es für eine Rasse logisch wehre eine solche Klasse zu haben, und da sehe ich die Untoten als absolut zulässig, denn es macht kulturell absolut Sinn Paladine auszubilden, auch wenn diese innerhalb der Spielmechanik von WoW dann Heiligschaden machen würden, was letztlich aber nur ein Wort für eine Schadensart ist welches man auch leicht ersetzen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Ok, also wenn die Spielmechanik den Paladin Heiligschaden machen lässt, und Untote nunmal keinen Heiligschaden machen dürfen, dies aber bereits in einem Kompromiss dem Priester zugestanden wurde, warum sollte es dann dem Paladin vorenthalten werden, denn hier stellt sich doch nur die Frage ob eine Rasse sich kulturell für bestimmte Klassen eignet und da die Untoten hauptsächich von Menschen herrühren, was auch der Grund für den Priester sein dürfte, ist es letztlich nur logisch, das diese auch Paaladine als Wächter des Glaubens haben, auch wenn diese aufgrund der Spielmechanik nur Heiligschaden machen würden, aber diesen Kompromiss hatten wir ja bereits.
> 
> Es geht doch letztlich nicht um die Frage ob es mit der vorhanden Klassenwahl 1 zu 1 darstellbar ist, vielmehr ist die Frage ob es für eine Rasse logisch wehre eine solche Klasse zu haben, und da sehe ich die Untoten als absolut zulässig, denn es macht kulturell absolut Sinn Paladine auszubilden, auch wenn diese innerhalb der Spielmechanik von WoW dann Heiligschaden machen würden, was letztlich aber nur ein Wort für eine Schadensart ist welches man auch leicht ersetzen kann.



der paladin wäre aber im rp überhaupt nicht auszuspielen. ein paladin macht nur heilig schaden und das kann ein untoter nicht und es würde ihn höchstens verbrennen.
der priester kann aber noch den schattenbaum skillen. der paladin hat nur heilig und ich denke mal und traue blizzard noch soviel verstand zu das sie das nicht einfügen würden. das würde von der lore her 0 sinn machen und sonst auch nicht wirklich.
naja, anstelle des paladins haben die untoten jetzt todesritter,schatten priester  und was man noch im rp auspielen kann lightslayer.
beschweren können sich die untoten wirklich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2010)

Da Paladine ihre Kraft NUR durch das Licht bekommen und ja, untote Priester dürften loretechnisch nur Schattenpriester sein.

Das ist einfach ein Zugeständnis an die Spielmechanik, mehr nicht. Man wird niemals in der Lore von einem untoten Priester hören der nicht Schattenpriester ist.


----------



## Daranghul (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> todesritter arbeiten aber mit frost zaubern und seuchen/krankheiten.
> ein genaues Gegenstück zum paladin wäre aber ein Kämpfer der mit dem Schatten kämpft



Ja schon aber ich meine Unheilig bzw Seuchen sind ja wohl Schatten und ich würde einen Shadowpriest wohl kaum einem Dk als gegenteil von nem Paladin vorziehen.

Tauren Dks finde ich ok wenn auch grenzwertig da sie ja sonst so naturverbunden sind aber Paladine gehen meiner meinung bei Tauren genausowenig wie bei Untoten, Orks oder Trollen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Daranghul schrieb:


> Ja schon aber ich meine Unheilig bzw Seuchen sind ja wohl Schatten und ich würde einen Shadowpriest wohl kaum einem Dk als gegenteil von nem Paladin vorziehen.
> 
> Tauren Dks finde ich ok wenn auch grenzwertig da sie ja sonst so naturverbunden sind aber Paladine gehen meiner meinung bei Tauren genausowenig wie bei Untoten, Orks oder Trollen.



unheilig/seuchen sind 1 sache für sich, hat mit dem schatten der verlassenen nichts zu tun ^^
ein schattenpriester kann man schon als gegenteil eines paladins sehen. der schattenpriester lehrt so ziemlich genau das gegenteil der priester/paladine der menschen. sie benutzen den schatten das genaue gegenteil vom licht und sie sind für ihr land/rasse/volk eine person zu der man aufblickt (oder auch nicht^^)
@ tauren 
es sind ja keine normalen paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lies dir mal 2 seiten zurück oder so mal da alles durch. das sollte dir erklären wie das mit den tauren paladinen und priestern gemeint ist


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Januar 2010)

Das Licht kommt ned ürsprünlgich von de naarus die habens au von nen höheren wesen ursprünglich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Das Licht kommt ned ürsprünlgich von de naarus die habens au von nen höheren wesen ursprünglich.



die naar sind meines wissens nach nur eine äußerst mächtige rasse die dazu noch sehr stark mit dem licht verbunden ist.
da das licht aber kein höheres wesen ist und ich nicht glaube das sie es von einem titan haben geh ich mal davon aus das die naaru halt vllt mal ein normales volk waren das so lichtgläubig waren das sie irgendwann zu diesen wesen wurden. (ist nur ne vermutung, zu den naaru weiß ich leider nicht viel)


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Januar 2010)

Ich bin sicher irgendwo hab ich glaub gelesen, dass die naarus au von der legion aus ihre heimat verbannt worden sind und sie auch ein höheres wesen geretet hat,  wie die naarus nacher die eredars bzw draneis. 
Weiss ned ob es in den buch vorkamm wo thrall über draenor redet oder es in eine seite war


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher irgendwo hab ich glaub gelesen, dass die naarus au von der legion aus ihre heimat verbannt worden sind und sie auch ein höheres wesen geretet hat,  wie die naarus nacher die eredars bzw draneis.
> Weiss ned ob es in den buch vorkamm wo thrall über draenor redet oder es in eine seite war



mhh... ich les das buch nochmal ^^
vllt finde ich ja was dazu


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Januar 2010)

musst glaub nur die stelle lesen wo ogrim und durotan als kinder bei den draneis sind


----------



## Kerodos (11. Januar 2010)

also das mit den Taurenpalas wäre zwar loretechnisch lösbar da Blizzard alles in sein großes WOWgeschichtsbuch schreiben kann aber es passt einfach nicht genauso wie wenn du ein Eis am stiel in ne Suppe haust und es nachher Eis in Suppe nennst du kannst es machen aber es past einfach nicht ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir zur anfangszeit meiner wowzeit nen Taurenpaladin gewünscht weil ich keinen Blutelfen mag aber in letzter zeit mag ich auch keine Palas mit ihrer feigheitsblase (das nerft echt im PVP)
PS: Alle Alli Todesritter Loretechnisch spielt ihr nen Untoten


----------



## Zentoro (11. Januar 2010)

So mal meine Meinung: Persönlich hätte ich es gut gefunden, wenn der Paladin eine Allianzklasse geblieben wäre und man (wie hier auch teils befürwortet) als Spiegelklasse den DK bei der Horde gebrach hätte. Stattdessen hätte die Allianz eine anderes Heldenklasse bekommen sollen. Welche ist in diesem Kontext wurst. 

Zu den Pala Tauren: Finde ich absolut lächerlich. 

Dann wirklich lieber untote Paladine. Übrigens gibt es in dem PDK Arena Kampf in meiner Erinnerung auch nen untoten Diszi.


----------



## Zentoro (11. Januar 2010)

Kerodos schrieb:


> PS: Alle Alli Todesritter Loretechnisch spielt ihr nen Untoten



Auch so ein Ding: Nach der Geschichte sind die Todesritter in Menschenkörpern wiederbelebt worden. Selbst die ersten Orc DK.

Stellt sich zudem die Frage: Wenn man mit der Erweiterung untote Jäger spielen kann, wären doch auch untote Elfen Klasse oder?

Ich denke da grad an die berühmteste Untote...


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Januar 2010)

hmm find au ned in wowwiki ist unbekannt wieso sie scherben des lichts  sind bzw scherben der dunkelheit wenn sie böse werden, gibt ja 3 dunkle naarus, 1 davon is tot- muru.  Ka wo ich das gelesen habe vieleicht beim questen, aber naarus sind die armee des lichts oder so und ned das licht selbst, man muss ned von den naarus das licht bekommen.

Und wieso sollte es unlogisch sein, es wird doch erklärt das es in lore ned richtige palas sind sondern andere, zwergen palas sind au ned gleich wie menschenpala, und die blutelfen waren au bei der allianz und dachten pala wären ned schleht, stehlen wir die kraft und liess seite 22 da is die erklärung für taurenpalas


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Stellt sich zudem die Frage: Wenn man mit der Erweiterung untote Jäger spielen kann, wären doch auch untote Elfen Klasse oder?
> 
> Ich denke da grad an die berühmteste Untote...


1. Untote Elfen nennt man Banshees oder schwarze  Waldläufer.
2. Sie ist keine Jägerin sie ist wie gesagt eine dunkle Waldläuferin. Fähigkeiten: Stille,schwarzer Pfeil und äh noch was und Bezauberung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Januar 2010)

Sie war nen banshee geist und hat dann ihren körper wieder übernommen, die jäger aus wow sind halt ne gemischte klasse kannst ned mit bogenschützen, sylvannas .... vergleichen


----------



## Zentoro (11. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> 1. Untote Elfen nennt man Banshees oder schwarze  Waldläufer.
> 2. Sie ist keine Jägerin sie ist wie gesagt eine dunkle Waldläuferin. Fähigkeiten: Stille,schwarzer Pfeil und äh noch was und Bezauberung.



Also 1. ist mal Quark: Banshees sind in der irischen Mythologie Feenwesen. Sylvana wurde in eine Banshee verwandelt, aber da gibt es keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang.

Naja, die Waldläufer sind nunmal recht deckungsgleich mit den Jägern in WoW.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (11. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Also 1. ist mal Quark: Banshees sind in der irischen Mythologie Feenwesen. Sylvana wurde in eine Banshee verwandelt, aber da gibt es keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang.
> 
> Naja, die Waldläufer sind nunmal recht deckungsgleich mit den Jägern in WoW.


waldläufer hatten keinen pet und jäger sind keine grenzwächter, bzw wachen oder sonst dergleichen
es ist einfach zusammengewürfelt worden das es ned ähnliche klassen gibt, zb gibts au keine nekromanten weils vergelichbar mit hexer wäre


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Zu den Pala Tauren: Finde ich absolut lächerlich.
> 
> Dann wirklich lieber untote Paladine. Übrigens gibt es in dem PDK Arena Kampf in meiner Erinnerung auch nen untoten Diszi.



Tausch die Völker in beiden Sätzen und du hast Recht.

Warum ist auf den vorderen Seite schon ausführlich in zigfacher Ausführung erklärt worden.


----------



## J_0_T (11. Januar 2010)

Tauren Palas... hmm... könnte interessant werden. Untote Palas? auch ne idee... ich sag ma so, es gibt ja Untote Priester.

Warum nicht^^ Nu gibt es 3 Formen der Tauren die platte tragen können XD


----------



## Syvius (11. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich freu mich auf die Tauren-Palas irgendwie haben die was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich finds eig ganz gut, nur die bezeichnung passt mir nicht... genausowenig wie die Bezeichnung Blutelfen "Paladin"

...Blizz sollte wenigstens die Namen abändern, ich erwarte ja nichtmal dass sie die Zaubernamen und so überarbeiten, aber ein Blutelfen Pala sollte einfach als Blutritter bezeichnet werden und ein Tauren Pala als "Sunwalker" (Sonnenläufer? Sonnenkrieger? oder so i-wie halt^^)

Naja aber wie gesagt im großen und ganzen hab ich nix dagegen einzuwenden.

greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuvi (11. Januar 2010)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Also erstens:
> Mondfeuer zählt zur Kategorie der Naturzauber (Gleichgewichtsbaum und so... klingelt da was?), nicht zu der der Arkanzauber.
> 
> BtT.: Wie findet ihr Zwergenschamanen? Passt doch eigentlich, Erdverbundenheit und sowas. Da die Allianz nun 2 Rassen hat, die Schamanen ausbilden können, braucht auch die Horde ein zweites Volk, das Paladine hat. Und jetzt denkt mal scharf nach: Welches Volk auf Hordenseite ist am ehesten friedlich?
> ...




/sign


----------



## bigmarvin (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich finds eig. ganz cool ich mag tauren hab selber nen 80er DK!
Aber so was wie Zwergen Schamanen geht gar net!
Oder undead Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


URG!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Januar 2010)

Nachtelfenpaladin geht weiterhin nicht - schade eigentlich.

Mal ehrlich: Gnom DK mit lila Haaren und passendem Bart. Das ist n Ochse in Platte mit Lichtzaubern wirklich nix gegen.
Oder es zeigt, daß auch Arthas noch Humor hat.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (13. Januar 2010)

ich finde zwergenschamis und tauradine beide scheisse, warum kann man nicht beides lassen, dann gibts ja auch nichts im 
"horde-ally verhältnis" zu regeln.......die blizz-logic war halt schon immer die geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allystix (13. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Taurenpaladine einfach nur noch köstlich... nicht so gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das könnte Sinn haben da Tauren und Paladine läutern können

Siehe den Läuterungsstab bei der Quest im Dorf der Bluthufe.


Adios


----------



## koolt (13. Januar 2010)

Tauren-Paladine sind die größte Vergewaltigung der Warcraft-Story.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> ich finde zwergenschamis und tauradine beide scheisse, warum kann man nicht beides lassen, dann gibts ja auch nichts im
> "horde-ally verhältnis" zu regeln.......die blizz-logic war halt schon immer die geilste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, man kann beides lassen, muß man aber nicht.

Oder man kann beides machen, muß man aber nicht.

Für was entscheide ich mich als Verantwortlicher für eine solche Sache bei Blizzard?

A: Wenn man es lässt ist alles beim alten, nix neues.

B: Wenn man es macht, hat man eine Geschichte dazu zu erzählen. Sprich, man hat Arbeit und kann diese mit Spielinhalten, Comics, Romanen und was weiß verwirklichen.

Was meinst du welche Entscheidung deinem Chef besser gefallen würde?

Edit: z.B. find ich es storymäßig genial, daß in Zeiten der Not, die jahrtausende von der Nachtelfenzivilisation abgekapselten Shen`dralar aus ihrem Exil zurück kehren, um alte Wogen zu Glätten und das Volk wieder zusammen zu führen.


----------



## Old_Firehand (13. Januar 2010)

bei dem ganzen thema würde ich jeze mal ein ding einwerfen...

was wäre wenn es vor 5 jahren als wow rauskam die ersten Tauren Palas Mulgore unsicher gemacht hätten und die Allianz schon vor BC mit den Zwergen die möglichkeit gehabt hätte einen Schamanen zu spielen....

Ich sage nur der Mensch ist ein gewohnheits Tier....

und zum Thema Lore, ich behaupte einfach mal das 90% die die Lore als Argument einwerfen weil es ja "COOL" ist das zusagen was alle sagen...


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (13. Januar 2010)

Meine eher niedliche Blutelfe wird wohl zum Panzerkälbchen Nr.2 mutieren. Tauren sehen einfach gut aus in Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum es nicht unlogisch ist wurde nun oft genug erklärt. 
Das Kühe und Tauren nicht das selbe sind kann meine kleine Herde gerne beweisen *Waffen auspack* Meine Tauren würden wohl eher einen Gnom als Boxsack ansehen als die Wiesen von Mulgore als Futter^^ Nix mit dummen aber braven Rindviechtern die auf der Wiese stehen und darauf warten Steak zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Tauren-Paladine sind die größte Vergewaltigung der Warcraft-Story.



begründung? -.-


----------



## koolt (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> begründung? -.-


Tauren sind Naturverbunden und haben was mit der Erdenmutter zu tun, und nix mit dem heiligen Licht oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Tauren sind Naturverbunden und haben was mit der Erdenmutter zu tun, und nix mit dem heiligen Licht oO



eigentlich möchte ich jetzt weinen ...
nett gemeinter rat, lies dir mal die letzten 3 seiten durch, das sollte alle fragen beantworten ...


----------



## rocksor (13. Januar 2010)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> ich finde streiter des Lichts haben auf Hordeseite nix verloren genauso wie Blutelfenpalas aber auch die Draenai-Shamanen find ich passen nicht


Das mit den Blutelfenpalas haben sie find ich storytechnisch gut untergekriegt.  Die ham ja da irrgendsonen Holy-magic Kristall wo die sich ihre Magie rausziehen oder sowas. Ist noch vorstellbar. Aber ich frag mich wie die Taurenpalas einbauen? Vielleicht finden die ja raus, dass die Erdenmutter ne derbe Allrounderin is und auch das Licht topt... naja wie auch immer, ich finds total schlimm o.0


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Das mit den Blutelfenpalas haben sie find ich storytechnisch gut untergekriegt.  Die ham ja da irrgendsonen Holy-magic Kristall wo die sich ihre Magie rausziehen oder sowas. Ist noch vorstellbar. Aber ich frag mich wie die Taurenpalas einbauen? Vielleicht finden die ja raus, dass die Erdenmutter ne derbe Allrounderin is und auch das Licht topt... naja wie auch immer, ich finds total schlimm o.0





DER schrieb:


> eigentlich möchte ich jetzt weinen ...
> nett gemeinter rat, lies dir mal die letzten 3 seiten durch, das sollte alle fragen beantworten ...


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

lachi...vergiss sie, sie koennen nicht mehr gerettet werden und werden auf ewig in den hoellen der Lore-killer schmorren!


----------



## Gronux (13. Januar 2010)

Hey,

habe jetzt nur bis zur Seite 8 gelesen, danach hatte es mir geschickt und ich musste antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

1. Horde=Böse, Ally=Gut

Wie kommt ihr darauf? Nur weil in anderen Spielen oder Filmen (z.B.: Herr der Ringe Orcs böse sind) und weil Untote böse sind? DIe Untoten in der Horde haben meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit den bösen Untoten zu tun, die immer noch zu Arthas' Gefolge gehören, sondern sind von Rache durchtrieben, aber welcher Mensch ist das nicht?
Und falls ich das richtig sehe, wurden die Orcs von den Menschen unterdrückt (verbessert mich falls ich das falsch sehe, Quelle: WarcraftIII: Reign of Chaos) nachdem sie aus der Scherbenwelt (früher Dreanor) geflohen sind.
Also: Horde=Gut, Ally=Gut. In World of Warcraft gibt es kein Gut und kein Böse bei den Fraktionen. Es sind Fraktionen die ihre Interessen vertreten, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


2. Tauren Paladine

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass es mir logisch klingt mit der Erklärung von DERLachmann mit Licht=Sonne, Sonne=Erdenmutter, usw.
Habe persönlich nichts dagegen.


3. Undead Jäger

Sylvanas ist ein Banshee, richtig, aber was war sie früher? Richtig. Ein Waldläufer. Was ich persönlich ziemlich gleichwertig mit einem Jäger finde, fehlt nur das Pet. Gibt es eigentlich ab Cataclysm auch Menschen Jäger? Dann sollte es auch Undead Jäger geben! Da fehlt ja nur bissl Fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4. Zwergen Schamanen

Kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Aber wenn das mit dem Wildhammerclan simmt, was ich annehme finde ich es genau so logisch wie Tauren Paladine


Mfg Gronux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (13. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Tausch die Völker in beiden Sätzen und du hast Recht.
> 
> Warum ist auf den vorderen Seite schon ausführlich in zigfacher Ausführung erklärt worden.



Jo zigfach der gleiche Inhalt, der mich keinen Millimeter überzeugt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Jo zigfach der gleiche Inhalt, der mich keinen Millimeter überzeugt...



vllt kann ich dich ja überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo liegt das problem? ^^


----------



## numisel (13. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub, ich nehms in meine Sig auf:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Sunwalker

Das erklärt eigentlich alles zu den Tauren Paladinen. Und alles Weitere kann man auf der Seite nachlesen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Januar 2010)

@ Zentoro

Was willst du damit aussagen, ausser das du ignorant bist?

99% der Kommentare für Tauren-Palas sind begründet und logisch nachvollziehhbar.

Anti-Kommentare sind zu 99% unbegründete Behauptungen ohne logische Zusammenhänge.

Komisch, oder?


----------



## Waide (14. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich auf Tauren Palas da man ja als Hordler sowieso nur so einen zerbrechlichen Blutelf Pala spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bis jetzt)


----------



## Zentoro (14. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> @ Zentoro
> 
> Was willst du damit aussagen, ausser das du ignorant bist?
> 
> ...



Schmeiss mich weg! Was Du mir vorwirfst, bestätigst Du für Deine Person in den folgenden beiden Sätzen.

Davon abgesehen, dass die genannten Quoten Bullshit sind, ist es Deine WERTUNG. Deine subjektive Einschätzung.
Kennst Du diese Begriffe? Ne selektive Wahrnehmung ist extrem gefährlich und hat in der Geschichte schon zu größeren Unglücken geführt...

Im Gegensatz zu Dir werte ich nicht, sondern wehre mich nur gegen Deine Dünnbrettargumentation.
Dass viele etwas denken oder schreiben heisst nicht, dass es richtig ist. 

Abermilliarden Fliegen lieben Kuhdung. Leckst Du deswegen an einem Kuhfladen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Dass viele etwas denken oder schreiben heisst nicht, dass es richtig ist.



in diesem fall ist es aber richtig. jede neue klasse kann man, bis auf die nachtelf magier da ist das sone sache, lore technisch ohne problem erklären.


----------



## Zentoro (14. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> in diesem fall ist es aber richtig. jede neue klasse kann man, bis auf die nachtelf magier da ist das sone sache, lore technisch ohne problem erklären.



Jedem seine Meinung, mich störte mehr

a) sein Ton und 
b) das Dünnbrettbohrerargument.

So ne Story ist dehnbar wie Kaugummi. Ich warte nur noch auf die Dranei Hexer ;o)


----------



## Exicoo (14. Januar 2010)

Wie findet ihr Tauren Palas? 
swül.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> So ne Story ist dehnbar wie Kaugummi. Ich warte nur noch auf die Dranei Hexer ;o)



das wäre doch zu krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnte man auf eine stufe mit gnom druiden und untoten paladinen stellen ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Januar 2010)

Zentoro, dann zeig mir mal die Kommentare die meine Aussage wiederlegen.

Da du ja bisher nichts zum Thema beigetragen hast, würde mich mal deine Meinung interessieren. Aber bitte keine unüberlegte Behauptung.

Das die Mehrheit nicht immer Recht hat ist selbstverständlich richtig. Ich bezog mich auch nur auf diese Thema und meinte das nicht generell.

Dein Fliegenargument ist hier wohl eher eine Dünnbrettagumentation, oder willst du mir sagen, du kannst nicht einschätzen ob ich eine Fliege oder ein Mensch bin?


----------



## numisel (15. Januar 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Tauren Palas?
> swül.


Hach, wie schön diese Begründung doch ist. Bei Blutelf Paladinen kann ich das Argument verstehen. Aber nicht bei Tauren Paladinen. Achja http://media.photobucket.com/image/tauren%20paladin/Ropato88/taurenpaladin.jpg , der sieht ja auch derbst schwul aus /ironie off

Und bevor wieder ein Mehrere-Seiten-Streit hier vom Zaun gebrochen wird, regt euch erstmal ab und dann erklärt mir bitte nochmal, was ihr gegen das Thema habt.


----------



## Phobius (15. Januar 2010)

Lore-technisch unter aller Sau!

Ok, so große, starke, maskuline Blechdosen haben irgendwo Stil, aber Tauren als Paladine sind für mich nicht vereinbar. Mal schauen was Chris Metzen hier an der Lore dreht damit es halbwegs akzeptabel wird.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

Phobius schrieb:


> Lore-technisch unter aller Sau!
> 
> Ok, so große, starke, maskuline Blechdosen haben irgendwo Stil, aber Tauren als Paladine sind für mich nicht vereinbar. Mal schauen was Chris Metzen hier an der Lore dreht damit es halbwegs akzeptabel wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neee reicht nicht...da muss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 her >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Phobius schrieb:


> Lore-technisch unter aller Sau!




lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast du dafür auch eine begründung?


----------



## Topperharly (15. Januar 2010)

schamis, dudus, palas.... ich finde es nicht schlimm. es gibt zeiten, da muss man seinen arsch hochheben und mal was neues machen. außerdem warum bekommen n811 mages, eigentlich haben die sich ja von der magie abgewannt....


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (15. Januar 2010)

ein grund mehr jede kuh zu killen die mir über den weg läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (15. Januar 2010)

Phobius schrieb:


> Lore-technisch unter aller Sau!
> 
> Ok, so große, starke, maskuline Blechdosen haben irgendwo Stil, aber Tauren als Paladine sind für mich nicht vereinbar. Mal schauen was Chris Metzen hier an der Lore dreht damit es halbwegs akzeptabel wird.




Bitte meine Sig anklicken und dann nochmal fragen, ob es mit der Lore vereinbar ist. Denn das ist es!


----------



## Zentoro (15. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Zentoro, dann zeig mir mal die Kommentare die meine Aussage wiederlegen.
> 
> Da du ja bisher nichts zum Thema beigetragen hast, würde mich mal deine Meinung interessieren. Aber bitte keine unüberlegte Behauptung.
> 
> ...



Mmmm...nicht mit jedem kann man in Bildern sprechen - sorry, meine Schuld.

Wie sagte immer ein alter Prof von mir: Wir leben alle unter dem gleichen Himmel, haben aber nicht den gleichen Horizont...


----------



## Zentoro (15. Januar 2010)

Es ist eine Fanatsy Welt und Blizzard ist der schaffende Gott. 

Mal provokativ: Was ist denn übrigens mit den Trollen, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Paladin als eine Kreuzung aus Priestern und Kriegern entstanden ist?

Ich finde Tauren als Palas Bullshit - tut mir leid.

Sonne = Licht = Ausgangspunkt für den Sonnenlichtpaladin: großartig. Wann kommen denn dann die Sonnenlichttaurenpriester?

Da macht der Nachtelfenmagier mE mehr Sinn. Denn die Fähigkeiten sind vorhanden - ob er sie nun billigt oder nicht.

Da fällt mir folgender Witz ein: Wieso lecken sich Hunde die Genitalien? Weil sie es können. 

Daher ist auch beispielsweise der Draneihexenmeister durchaus denkbar. Natürlich nicht gebilligt von seinem Volk, aber die Fähigkeiten hat er nun einfach mal.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Sonne = Licht = Ausgangspunkt für den Sonnenlichtpaladin: großartig. Wann kommen denn dann die Sonnenlichttaurenpriester?



die kommen mit den paladinen?
man kann sagen was man will über die paladine und priester der tauren aber nicht das sie lore technisch nicht gut erklärbar wären.


----------



## Pudding00 (15. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> ...
> Sonne = Licht = Ausgangspunkt für den Sonnenlichtpaladin: großartig. Wann kommen denn dann die Sonnenlichttaurenpriester?
> ...


Mond=auge der Erdmutter=ausgangspunkt für taurendruiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sonne=2tes auge der erdmutter=ausgangspunkt für taurenpalas/priester

also durch aus sehr gut lore technisch erklär bar.

der Taurenpaladin ist halt kein normal pala wie zb ein menschen pala, eher ein sonnenkrieger. eig müssten nur die fähigkeiten ein wenig umbenannt werden...

ps: ich weis grade nicht mehr genau, wie die erdmutter genau heist, glaube die heißt anders :S


----------



## Zentoro (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die kommen mit den paladinen?
> man kann sagen was man will über die paladine und priester der tauren aber nicht das sie lore technisch nicht gut erklärbar wären.



Upsala- die kommen auch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann will ich ne Dranei Hexer: mit Abstand die geilsten Castsequenzen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Upsala- die kommen auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn paladin dann auch priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz ehrlich, für mich wär ein ein draenei hexer der im normalen startgebiet der draenei startet so ziemlich das schlimmste was blizzard machen könnte Oo


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das 2tschlimmste - gnom priester sind schon da >.<


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Januar 2010)

naja durch tauren palas wird wow in indien der hit...


----------



## Zentoro (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, generell ist es ne Tragödie, aber Dranei haben die optimalen Voraussetzungen für dieses Genre. 

Anfangs müsste man wie ein DK mit faulen Eiern beschmissen werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man setzt das Böse ja für das Gute ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Naja, generell ist es ne Tragödie, aber Dranei haben die optimalen Voraussetzungen für dieses Genre.
> 
> Anfangs müsste man wie ein DK mit faulen Eiern beschmissen werden.
> 
> ...



aber ehrlich, eine rasse die so gut wie alles durch die dämonen verloren hat wird sicher keine hexenmeister unter sich dulden Oo
außerdem sind die draenei ja so ziemlich das engste bündniss zum licht das man haben kann  da ein hexenmeister zu werden wäre schon ... "unnormal" selbst für eine fantasy welt ;D


----------



## Illenor (16. Januar 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach is Taurenpala garnich so verkehrt. Siehe Argentumturnierplatz FTW!!!
Wollta lieber nen Undeadpala?
Der mach einma Weihe und fällt zu nem Haufen brauner Brühe zusamm o.O


----------



## Shac (16. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Es ist eine Fanatsy Welt und Blizzard ist der schaffende Gott.
> 
> Mal provokativ: Was ist denn übrigens mit den Trollen, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Paladin als eine Kreuzung aus Priestern und Kriegern entstanden ist?
> 
> ...



Klär erst mal was die Erdenmutter ist aber soviel im Vorraus: Der Mond und die Sonne sollen die Augen sein von dieser. Das der Mond die Druidenkräfte gibt ist ne verwinkelte Geschichte weil der erste Druide ja Malfurion Stormrage war. Das zweite Auge ist die Sonne und dieser Teil der Story konntest du schon lange vor Bekanntmachung der Gerüchte um Cataclysm nachlesen, wobei man durch die verwinkelte Geschichte und der nicht genauer geklärten person der Erdenmutter davon ausgehen kann das diese letzenendes doch auf das Heilige Licht zurückgreifne könnten mit dem Unterschied das sie glauben es käme von dieser MAcht her.(Aber das sind jetzt nur Vermutungen meinerseits was die Verbindung Heiliges Licht - Erdenmutter betrifft)

Draeneihexenmeister haben wiederrum keinerlei Grundlage bei ihrem Volk. Zu einem weil Hexenmeister das krasse Gegensatz zu ihrem Glauben ist und auch verachtet wird(Brennende Legion, Korrumpierung des größten Teils ihrer Rasse, Zerstörung ihrer alten Heimatwelt, Jahrtausende andauernde Flucht vor der Legion mit dem Enden zahlloser Leben auf anderen welten) zum anderen weil die Draenei enge Freunde der Naruu sind und diese wohl kaum Hexenmeister helfen würden.


----------



## numisel (16. Januar 2010)

> Das der Mond die Druidenkräfte gibt ist ne verwinkelte Geschichte weil der erste Druide ja Malfurion Stormrage war.



Tztztz, elfischer Ignorant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut diesem Skript im Druidenzelt in Thunderbluff ( http://www.wowwiki.com/Forestlord_and_the_First_Druids ) glauben die Tauren was anderes. Und laut dem krieg der Ahnen gab es schon andere, die von Cenarius gelernt haben. Also war Malfurion nur der "Erste bekannte" Druide. Aber das nur nebensächlich

Und zu den Hexern. Nen Draenei Hexer nennt man wohl dann eher "Eredar". Denn das ist aus den Draenei geworden nach der Verderbung durch die Legion. Und soweit ich weiss, glauben einige Draenei, dass Argus jetzt der Hauptplanet der Legion ist.

Bei den Nachtelfen ist es "nur" so, dass die Hochgeborenen anfangs an der Öffnung des Portals beteiligt waren, dann aber geholfen haben, größeren Schaden zu verhindern. Was letztlich schiefgegangen ist. Und so wurden sie halt verbannt, weil sie leicht unangenehm wurden.
Die verderbten Eredar aber haben die Draenei selbst getötet und massenhaft vernichtet. Sie haben die Invasionen und die Hetzjagden auf die Überlebenden angeführt und weiter Draenei gemetzelt. Kurz: sie waren imemr direkt beteiligt. Und das kann man nicht verzeihen.


----------



## Shac (17. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Tztztz, elfischer Ignorant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Laut Krieg der Ahnen ist er der erste der wahrhaftig ein Druide wurde, die davor von Cenarius lernten wurden zum Teil des Waldes aber wie gesagt die Story ist verzwickter weil sowohl Tauren als auch Nachtelfen Elune/Mu`sha anbeten. Deshalb auch die Annahme das die Sonne nichts anderes als das Heilige Licht wiederspiegelt weil diese Macht ja in der natürlichen Ordnung besteht. Ausserdem wurden net Draenei zu Eredar sondern sowohl die in der Legion(Man`ari) als auch die Draenei sind Eredar. Die Draenei sind nur die Eredar die nicht Sargears gefolgt sind. Deshalb lautet die Übersetzung von "Draenei" auch "Verbannte".
Die Legion hat auch keinen Hauptplaneten weil diese im wirbelnden Nichts ihren Stützpunkt haben. Höchstens einen Außenposten bzw Hauptbasis der Eredar könnte Argus sein.


----------



## Shéradas (17. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, Tauren Paladine kann ich mir echt besser vorstellen als Blutelfen Paladine, den die Tauren sind eigentlich die lieben Blümchenpflücker der Horde.
Der Paladin passt meines erachtens nicht zu den Blutelfen oder generell zur Horde.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

Entweder an den Hufspuren oder Scheiße *zweideutig*


----------



## DiemoX (17. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn alles hier rumheult und nörgelt: Ich freu mich darauf, meinen Blutelfen in einen Tauren verwandeln zu dürfen. 

Tauren sind für mich die beste Tank-Klasse, nicht nur wegen den 5% mehr Ausdauer, sondern weil sie am stämmigsten aussehen. Jedoch blieb einem nur die Wahl zwischen Krieger (nicht mein Ding) und Druiden (die sich sowieso in Bären verwandeln müssen). 

Gogo Blizzard =)


----------



## Vyror (17. Januar 2010)

Jo denke werde mir auch dann endlich mal ein Paladin erstellen, da nicht auch noch mein 3. Char ein Blutelf werden soll. Passt mir so also ganz gut in den Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (18. Januar 2010)

Die Beschränkung mancher Klassen auf bestimmte Völker waren imo von vorneherein Unsinn. 
Ich mein, wie hat man sich das vorzustellen? Das alle Tauren in diesem einen Dorf in Mulgore aufgewachsen sind? Es gibt doch überall in Azeroth verstreut Tauren NPCs - ich erinnere mich auch an die Instanz "Tiefschwarze Grotte", da gab es sogar Tauren Magier/Hexer.
Warum sollte also ein Tauren nicht dazu in der Lage sein, abseits seines Volkes eine Klasse zu finden und Paladin/Hexer/Magier/wasauchimmer zu werden? 

Das gilt natürlich ebenso für alle anderen Völker Azeroths: Warum sollte ein Untoter in seinem vorherigen Leben als Mensch kein Jäger/Druide/Schamane gewesen sein? Wieso gibt es keine gnomischen Priester/Paladine, wo sie doch so eng mit den Zwergen zusammenleben und sich mit ihnen sogar die Hauptstadt teilen?
- Ein wenig Fantasie und die Sache wird rund, und darum geht's doch schließlich!


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Januar 2010)

Zentoro, merkst du eigentlich noch was?

Ich habe dich lediglich darum gebeten, deine Antihaltung zu begründen und du fängst an von unterschiedlichen Horizonten und eierleckenden Hunden zu sinnieren.

Alles was du in deinen letzten Posts zum Thema sagtest, untermauert nur meine Annahme deines unzureichenden Wissens über dieses Thema. 

Sollte dein Spruch von deinem "alten Prof" suggerieren, daß du studiert hast und du somit deine Aussagen als Aussagen eines "studierten" bekräftigen wolltest, so kann ich dir zu deinem Ideenreichtum ganz herzlich gratulieren.


----------



## Abrox (18. Januar 2010)

Ich finds gut.

Unter all den Rassen ists mal nen Grund nen Paladin anzufangen.


----------



## Crystania (18. Januar 2010)

Ich finds leider von allen neuen Kombinationen die unpassensde. Auch wenns von der Lore her iiiirgendwie passen sollte, find ich sogar schon Draeneipaladine zu viel ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich finds leider von allen neuen Kombinationen die unpassensde. Auch wenns von der Lore her iiiirgendwie passen sollte, find ich sogar schon Draeneipaladine zu viel ^^



draeneipaladine zu viel?
was hast du denn geraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kleiner scherz ... xD


----------



## Newaera (18. Januar 2010)

Tauren Palas sind net so toll meiner meinung nach,
Undead Hunter schon eher,keine ahung obs passender weise irgendwelche Knochrige bzw. "Untoten"-Viecher gibt zum zähmen,aber nice isses da ich nur Untot spiele und mir schon lange nen Hunter hochziehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (18. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Zentoro, merkst du eigentlich noch was?
> 
> Ich habe dich lediglich darum gebeten, deine Antihaltung zu begründen und du fängst an von unterschiedlichen Horizonten und eierleckenden Hunden zu sinnieren.
> 
> ...




Auch dieses Bild hast Du nicht verstanden. Studiert habe ich, aber spielt ne Rolle wie der Sack Reis in China.

Dann noch mal gaaaanz allgemein: Es ist Blizzards Welt und sie können alles schaffen und zerstören.

Todesritter bei der Allianz? Machen wir ne nette Vorgeschichte und es passt. So geht es für jeden Bereich. Blizzard lässt morgen -wenn es die Rendite erhöht- die Kühe fliegen und die Drachen kriechen.

Ob ne Kombi passt oder nicht, ist eher ne Geschmacksfrage. Man kann hier die Lore zu einer Naturwissenschaft hochstilisieren, aber das ist doch ohne Wert. Es gibt soviele Freiheitsgrade, die ALLES möglich machen.


Dem einen ist der Hexenmeister bei der Allianz zuviel, der andere würde gerne nen Taurenmagier zocken - so what?


Für mich ist die Kombi Paladin/Taure Müll, mag meine exklusive Meinung sein, ist aber so - dafür lasse ich mich von Dir nicht Ignoranten schimpfen.


----------



## numisel (18. Januar 2010)

Teilweise kann ich dir zustimmen Zentoro.
Aber einige Kombinationen sind meiner Meinung nach vollkommen abwegig.
Da hätten wir die Draenei Hexer, an sich möglich, würden sie aber niemals von der Allianz und den Draenei akzeptiert werden.

Dann die Tauren Magier und Hexer. Einen Priester und Paladin kann man erklären, aber mit Arkaner Macht und besonders mit Schattenmagie haben sie nichts zu tun, denn das wäre wider der Natur.

Ein Mensch oder Gnom Schamane ist auch sehr abwegig, da diese beiden absolut nichts mit der Natur am Hut. Also Druiden können die auch nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso wie Untote oder Blutelf Schamanen und Druiden, wobei man da noch Druiden bei Blutelfen vielleicht tolerieren kann.


Aber es kann alles kommen...


----------



## Crystania (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> draeneipaladine zu viel?
> was hast du denn geraucht
> 
> 
> ...



Hab meine eigene Meinung verpafft, sry *.*


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Kombi Paladin/Taure Müll, mag meine exklusive Meinung sein, ist aber so - dafür lasse ich mich von Dir nicht Ignoranten schimpfen.



Ach da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Ok, ignorant war zugegeben nicht die beste Wortwahl, aber etwas gegenteiliges kam bisher auch nicht von dir.

Meine exklusive Meinung ist, das die Kombi WoW/Arena-PvP Müll ist. Hört sich doch irgendwie seltsam an ohne Begründung, aber die Welt ist für mich auch keine Kugel...


----------



## Zentoro (19. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ach da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Ok, ignorant war zugegeben nicht die beste Wortwahl, aber etwas gegenteiliges kam bisher auch nicht von dir.
> 
> Meine exklusive Meinung ist, das die Kombi WoW/Arena-PvP Müll ist. Hört sich doch irgendwie seltsam an ohne Begründung, aber die Welt ist für mich auch keine Kugel...



Obwohl ich Deiner Meinung bin, muss ich widersprechen (oder gerade deswegen?).

Die Meinung hast Du nicht exklusiv. Arenen raus aus WoW! Das wäre es.


----------



## Zentoro (19. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Teilweise kann ich dir zustimmen Zentoro.
> Aber einige Kombinationen sind meiner Meinung nach vollkommen abwegig.
> Da hätten wir die Draenei Hexer, an sich möglich, würden sie aber niemals von der Allianz und den Draenei akzeptiert werden.



Der große Hexenmeister Knuffdibuff kommt einer Draneifamilie im Kampf gegen die Geißel zur Hilfe. Die Eltern sterben und er übernimmt die Vaterrolle für die Kinder Pitch und Patch.
Die Magie ist stark in ihnen. Schnell lernen sie von ihm Feuer- und Schattenzauber zu wirken. 

Bei den Dranei stößt diese Kunst auf Ablehnung als man davon erfährt, aber nach dem sie die Dranei Siedlung Wasweißichwo mit Ihren Hexenkünsten retten, werden die beiden
Junghexenmeister anerkannt. 

Man bekämpft Feuer mit Feuer und sie dürfen in Exodar Schüler ausbilden.

So schnell passt auch diese Story...


----------



## Lassart (19. Januar 2010)

Genauso gut hätte man fragen können: Wie findet ihr es, wenn die Pest eure Familie ausrottet. Ich hoffe meine Standpunkt zu der Frage ist klargeworden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pudding00 (19. Januar 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Todesritter bei der Allianz? Machen wir ne nette Vorgeschichte und es passt. So geht es für jeden Bereich. Blizzard lässt morgen -wenn es die Rendite erhöht- die Kühe fliegen und die Drachen kriechen.
> ...



warum sollten dks nicht zur allianz passen? o0


----------



## numisel (19. Januar 2010)

> warum sollten dks nicht zur allianz passen? o0



Deathknight=Geißel=die, die die Menschen am liebsten ausrotten. Hmm... ich frag mich, wie man auf die Idee kommt, die könnten nicht zur Allianz passen.

Okay, die Story zu den Draenei Hexern kann man umschreiben. Aber wirklich realistisch ist die nicht... aber gut, wir reden ja eigentlich über Heilige Kühe, also bin ich ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber SO kann man alle Kombis erklären.
Bei den Tauren sind es verirrte Brüder, die wieder auf den rechten Pfad gekommen sind und sich wieder gegen die Brennende Klinge oder sonstwen gestellt haben.

Untote Schamanen und Priester waren einfach früher Orcs/Troll oder Nachtelfen/Tauren.

Menschen und Blutelfen haben das Druidentum entweder von den Nachtelfen gelernt oder wiederentdeckt.


So lassen sich alle Kombis erklären. Aber ob die dann wirklich passen, ist fragwürdig.
So könnte man sich denken, dass diese besagten Draenei zwar gelobt werden dafür, dass sie das Dorf gerettet haben. Aber dann sehen die Draenei erst, dass es ja keine Magier sondern Hexer waren. Somit werden sie verfolgt und ausgerottet, da man nichts mit Schattenmagie und Dämonen zu tun haben will (wurde im Mittelalter ja gerne mit Hexen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dropz (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab jetzt nich alles gelesen aber ich wollte mal fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Können mit wotlk alle rassen alle klassen zocken?


----------



## Ahrês (19. Januar 2010)

Cyklan schrieb:


> also der threadname is ja klar ich wollt nur mal vorher sagen das des mein erster thread ist ich musste auch erst suchen wie das geht hehe bin noch net lange angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde Tauren Palas genauso Toll wie Tauren Schurken xD KAAAAAAAAAAAACKE!


----------



## Dropz (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn meine Vermutung stimmt dann finde ich das sehr schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (19. Januar 2010)

Nein, es können mit CATAKLYSM nicht alle Rassen alle Klassen spielen.


----------



## Zentoro (19. Januar 2010)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> warum sollten dks nicht zur allianz passen? o0



Weil die engstirnige Allianz - insbesondere die Menschen- keine Untoten dulden würden.


Ps: Die dann an der Seite von Paladinen kämpfen...


----------



## Idekoon (19. Januar 2010)

Ein Tauren Paladin ist wirklich ein absolutes No Go! Genau wie Gnomen Priester...


----------



## Amezia (19. Januar 2010)

Tauren Palas? Einfach Super! *hust*

Sieht doch schick aus oder nicht? klick


----------



## numisel (19. Januar 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/tauren%20paladin/Ropato88/taurenpaladin.jpg

Jo, muss sagen, sieht nicht aus wie ein schwuler Paladin, wie ihn alle immer darstellen.

LEUTE, PALADINE HABEN MEHR ALS NUR ROSA RÜSTUNGEN!!! (Oh Gott, hab ich das echt gesagt?? O.o *Totem auf den Kopf hau*


----------



## Dropz (19. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Nein, es können mit CATAKLYSM nicht alle Rassen alle Klassen spielen.



was dann genau?
nur tauren palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? weil ich habe hier auch von menschen Schamis gelesen von daher...


----------



## Lakron (19. Januar 2010)

shamypower schrieb:


> jo hab mich zu seher auf den Schamanen fixiet, wie man auch in meinem Namen lesen kann xD. Für mich sind alle Tauren nature boys, sorry^^ Trotzdem passt Taure und Paladin nicht zusammen, wenn doch dann verrate mir bitte einer warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Taure und Pala passt sehr wohl zusammen. seine Vorstellung von einem Paladin ist falsch, dabei handelt es sich keines wegs um stolzes,ehrenhaftes rittergefasel. 

ein paladin ist ein schwer gepanzerter krieger der eine höhere macht verehrt, im falle der menschen eben gott. im falle der tauren nun halt eben die erdenmutter und somit die sonne und der mond (linkes und rechtes auge der erdenmutter)

theoretisch könnte jede rasse ihre paladine hervorbringen.


----------



## NewBoy (19. Januar 2010)

Also Tauren Palas werden mal echt cool werden,genau so wie Blutelf Krieger und Mensch Jäger einfach alle neuen Kombis werden super  

Abwechslung pur  und von den Goblins und Worgen mal ganz abgesehn die sind eh voll BÄÄÄÄÄMMMM!!!


----------



## Piefke79 (20. Januar 2010)

Wie findet ihr tauren palas??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja, ist doch ziemlich einfach, die sind doch schön groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

Ich werde mit Cataclysm endlich mal einen Pala leveln - eine hübsche, knuddelige Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (20. Januar 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/_images/features/raceclassmatrix_de_DE.jpg

Bitte sehr, die neuen Rassen/Klassenkombis.

Und alle, die es immer noch nicht getan haben:
In meiner Sig findet man die Erklärung für Tauren Paladinen.


----------



## Doonna (21. Januar 2010)

Ich finde darum wird ein viel zu großer Wirbel gemacht. Ich mein, alle whinen rum, weil etwas, halbwegs (je nach geschmack) unpassendes bekannt gegeben wurde, obwohl es schon einige unpassende Kombinatioenn gibt, die flamed komischerweise niemand. Draenei Mage passt auch nicht wirklich, na und ? Niemand sagt was dagegen, wenns jemand gefällt kann ers gern machen.


----------

